#ubuntu-nl 2011-01-31
<eternal> stupid people
<fed> Hoe start je de server in ubuntu 10.10 dat je zeg maar als je het ip intikt dat er staat is works!
<fed> ¨
<fed> ´it works!´
<fed> dat bedoel ik :P\
<trijntje> ik snap niet wat je bedoeld fed
<fed> hoe bedoel je precies?
<MrChrisDruif> Bedoel je niet gewoon pingen fed?
<fed> ja ik wil in ieder geval weten hoe je de webpagina krijgt met ´it works!´ als je zeg maar het inet addres intypt ook wel ip\
<trijntje> ik snap er niks van :P
<fed> laat maar :P ik heb het al gevonden maar wel bedankt\
<Gotiniens> trijntje, hij wilde de apache webserver installeren
<Gotiniens> als je die geinstalleerd hebt is de standaard website enkel de tekst "It Works!"
<Gotiniens> maar ja, dat moet je ook maar net weten/ herinneren op het moment dat hij de vraag stelt :P
<MrChrisDruif> Ik d8 al dat ik dat ergens van kende.....was een website van een vriendin :P....maar wist dus niet dat het de standaard van Apache was :P
<trijntje> ow, tja, ik ken geen webservers
<Gotiniens> tja, hij kent duidelijk ook geen webserver, bereid je maar vast voor op meer vragen over apache ;)
<doorntje> jongens, ik heb even een vraagje
<doorntje> ik praat nu met iemand, die kan wel gewoon op msn enz., maar geen webpagina's bekijken
<doorntje> hij gebruikt ubuntu
<Gotiniens> waarschijnlijk DNS problemen
<doorntje> hij heeft al een andere dns server ingesteld
<doorntje> maar kan je ook iets van je dns flushen dan?
<Gotiniens> ja dat kan wel, maar dat ging heel gek vond ik
<Gotiniens> weet zo niet meer hoe
<Gotiniens> wat ik wel weet is dat het met een reboot ook gedaan wordt, dat is natuurlijk wel een wat rigoreuze oplossing, met het risico dat hij daarna ook niet meer op MSN kan
<doorntje> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-clearflush-dns-cache-in-ubuntu.html << kan dit het wezen?
<Gotiniens> nee
<Gotiniens> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Gotiniens> volgens mij was het die ^^
<doorntje> oh, ok. hij doet het trouwens opeens weer
<fed> Weet iemand wat samba server is voor ubuntu?
<Gotiniens> samba is om bestanden te delen met windows machines
<fed> ok en kent u ook een moglijkheid om een server te hebben waar bij je windows bestanden opslaat en dat hij bereikbaar is vanaf een windows pc en linux pc?
<Gotiniens> samba
<Oer> met samba kan je windows en linux en mac machines toegang geven tot een fileserver
<fed> En weet iemand ook hoe je bestanden op een server zet via webmin?
<fed> of is webmin het zelfde als samba?
<Gotiniens> nee je zet die bestanden via samba er dan ook op
<Gotiniens> webmin moet je niet gebruiken met ubuntu, is niet ondersteunt
<fed> ok bedankt en nog een vraag , hoe doe je samba installeren?
<trijntje> http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/index.html
<Oer> je kan een samba share met SWAT beheren, webmin word idd niet ondersteund.
<fed> ok
<Oer> https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/samba-fileserver.html
<Oer> onze oosterburen hebben ook een aardige wiki > http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/samba_server
<fed> ok bedankt oer
<exalt> ok de vraag is waarom mijn vm vast loopt wanneer ik de samsung story mount
<fed> hoe kan je bestanden op webmin plaatsen zodat ze gedownload kunnen worden vanaf  de server?
<fed> in dit geval dus windows bestanden
<Oer> webmin ? niet gebruiken !
<fed> warom niet?
<Gotiniens> omdat het je ubuntu stuk maakt
<Oer> dat hebben we 2x verteld, word niet ondersteund.
<fed> wat maakt het dan stuk?
<Oer> bij een update verprutst het je config
<fed> ok
<fed> goed dan maar dan wil ik als nog weten hoe je er bestanden op plaats want het is niet voor mij maar voor iemand anders :P
<fed> en die wil het hoe dan ook xD\
<Gotiniens> we hebben al gezegd, dat je via samba bestanden op de server kan plaatsen
<fed> dat kan dus niet met webmin?
<Oer> gebruikers aanmaken, met rechten, en je kan op de smb share je bestanden uploaden en downloaden
<Gotiniens> het maakt niet uit of het kan met webmin, want webmin moet je niet gebruiken op ubuntu
<exalt> heh multisim werkt weer in dn vm
<fed> ik heb samba geinstalleerd
<fed> hoe kan ik het gebruiken?
<Oer> connecten via je ip adres, of de naam van de share ?
<fed> en hoe kom ik achter de naam van de share\
<Oer> als je die niet hebt ingesteld, bestaat die niet, dan je ip ?
<Oer> bij een smb share instellen komt wel wat kijken, users instellen, wel/geen ww, eigen map of/en gedeelde map
<Oer> dit kan je allenaam instellen met SWAT
<Oer> er zijn veel howto's te vinden
<fed> en hoe installeer je swat?
<fed> ik heb nu webmin er op staan moet ik dat eerst verwijderen? zo ja hoe :P
<fed> het is mijn eerste keer namelijk dit alles
<Oer> en hoe heb je webmin geinstalleerd ?
<fed> ehm via deze site : http://www.webxpert.ro/andrei/2010/09/07/install-webmin-on-ubuntu-server-or-desktop-10-10-maverick-meerka/
<Oer> deinstalleren lijkt me het handigste via synaptic
<fed> maar ik gebruik een opdrachtprompt geen desktop omgeving
<Oer> je zou als basis eerst dit kunnen doorlezen http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/WerkenMetDeTerminal
<fed> ok
<Oer> sudo apt-get --purge remove <package>
<fed> en package is dus webmin in dit geval zeker
<Oer> jups
<fed> ok
<fed> en dan als webmin is verwijderd dan kan zie je gelijk op dat ip samba>?
<Oer> dat weet ik niet, ik weet niet hoe je smb hebt ingesteld, installeren in 1 deel, configureren deel 2.
<fed> ok
<fed> dan lukt het mij wel bedankt verder
<fed> voor al je hulp
<Oer> de nl wiki is niet uptodate, maar onze oosterburen hebben een aardige pagina > http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samba_Server_Swat
<fed> ik blijf wel in client voor :P
<fed> ok
<Oer> en er zijn ook engelse howto's, dit is wel een simpele http://www.pcbg.co.za/threads/9581-Ubuntu-Samba-and-SWAT-Installation
<Oer> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Swat
<fed> ik weet niet precies wat ik heb gedaan maar als ik ifconfig -a doe dan zie ik eth0 en lo maar bij eth staat niet meer het inet adress
<fed> en nu kan ik dus niet online mijn server bedienen
<fed> vanwegen het ip bij lo 127.0.0.1  en nu wil ik dus weer dat hij eth gebruikt en dan het oude ip adres\
<fed> weet iemand hoe ik dat kan doen want ik kom er zelf niet meer uit
<Gotiniens> had je DHCP os een statisch IP?
<fed> nee
<fed> blijkbaar niet
<fed> maar er staat opeens lo
<fed> en bij eth0 staat geen ip meer
<fed> en daar stond mijn ip om hem online te bedienen\
<Gotiniens> die stond er eerst ook zonder lo heb je nauwelijks een besturingssysteem :P
<fed> dus ik moet de server opnieuw installeren?
<Gotiniens> nee
<Gotiniens> had je DHCP of een statisch IP?
<fed> DHCP
<Gotiniens> doe dan gewoon een sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Gotiniens> mogelijk dat dan je IP terugkomt
<fed> ok even proberen
<fed> nee hij doet niets
<fed> hij zegt alleen
<fed> ignoring unknown interface eth=eth
<fed> en daar achter ok
<Gotiniens> paste dan eens de inhoud van /etc/network/interfaces
<fed> ok
<JanC> op een pastebin plakken hé  ;)
<fed> ja \
<fed> de toegang is geweigerd\
<fed> zegt hij
<Gotiniens> wel root toegang krijgen via sudo he
<fed> oo ok
<JanC> normaal meot je geen root zijn om dat bestand te lezen
<fed> command not found zegt hij nu
<JanC> welke commando?
<fed> sudo /etc/network/interfaces
<JanC> eh
<JanC> Gotiniens: vroeg je om de inhoud te plakken
<fed> dat klopt maar
<fed> ik kom niet in network interfaces
<fed> de toegang is geweigerd zegt hij
<JanC> gewoon "cat /etc/network/interfaces"
<fed> ok
<JanC> zonder de aanhalingstekens  ;)
<fed> ja
<fed> ik moet mij aanmelden wil ik dat downloaden
<fed> via paste bin\
<fed> http://paste.ubuntu.com/560601/
<fed> hier is de paste bin wat er in staat
<Gotiniens> daar staat in dat je pc via DHCP het ip opvraagt, als hij dat niet doet kan ook je DHCP server stuk zijn
<Gotiniens> ow wacht...
<fed> ok\
<Gotiniens> er staat een type fout in dat bestand
<fed> wat is de typfout
<Gotiniens> regel 9: auto eth
<Gotiniens> moet "auto eth0" zijn
<fed> ok
<fed> hoe wijzig ik het
<Gotiniens> nano is een text editor
<fed> ok
<fed> maar welk command
<Gotiniens> nano
<fed> cat /etc/network/interfaces
<Gotiniens> nee
<fed> deze?
<Gotiniens> "sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces"
<fed> ok
<fed> en nu moet ik hem restarten
<fed> of alleen het netwerk>?
<Gotiniens> alleen het netwerk zou genoeg moeten zijn
<fed> ok
<fed> en dat doe je met dit command toch? : sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Gotiniens> ja
<fed> super bedankt!
<fed> hij werkt weer :LD
<fed> :D
<Oer> netjes :-)
<fed> bedankt iedereen
<fed> voor de hulp
<Oer> als je swat hebt geinstalleerd, surf naar je server ip met de poort 901, dus zoiets als 192.168.1.10:701
<Oer> oeps tiepfout > 192.168.1.10:901
<fed> ok
<fed> met welk programma kan ik er voor zorgen dat als in windows een bestand wilt downloaden van de server net als freenas dat je het zeg maar intikt in de browser van deze computer
<Gotiniens> samba :)
<fed> en dat je dan een schermpje krijgt met wat er op staat
<fed> ok
<fed> en dan moet ik swat er bij hebben he
<fed> of kan dat ook zonder
<Gotiniens> kan ook zonder
<fed> hoe? want dat vind ik wel handig dat is nemlijk het enigste wat ik nodig heb
<fed> *namelijk*
<pureeffect> halloo iedereen
<pureeffect> ik heb een vraag
<pureeffect> als ik bij compiz mijn affecs enable dan gaan die nie
<pureeffect> vb bij het sluiten branden
<pureeffect> als ik sluit ,sluit het normaal uit
<Gotiniens> standaard staan niet alle effecten aan
<pureeffect> ja maar ik doe de effecten aan maar er gebeurd niks
<pureeffect> bij compiz
<pureeffect> weet iemand er iets van
<Oer> je hebt compiz manager al wel geinstalleerd ?
<pureeffect> ja
<pureeffect> als ik mac geinstalleerd heb was dat er al standaart
<pureeffect> mac look
<trijntje> je moet wel de animatie toevoegen in het tabblad "animatie bij sluiten"
<pureeffect> eeuh w8 eh misschien heb ik daqt niet gedaan
<trijntje> venster match => type=Normal
<pureeffect> ok ik zal probeeren
<pureeffect> want ik ben newbe in ubuntu
<pureeffect> ok
<pureeffect> gaat niet
<pureeffect> moest ik type ok schrijven
<pureeffect> ?
<pureeffect> of hwn  normal
<trijntje> type=Normal
<pureeffect> yeeees!!!!
<pureeffect> het gaaaaaaaaaaaaat
<pureeffect> !!!
<pureeffect> dank u
<trijntje> graag gedaan, compiz is feest ;)
<pureeffect> yeah ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Er was ook eens een leuke effect: tumble :P
<pureeffect> tumble... ik zal is zien
<MrChrisDruif> Ik zal hem even opzoeken, zit (nog) niet in Compiz ;)
<pureeffect> ah
<pureeffect> hoe moet ik dat toevoegen
<MrChrisDruif> Zal ff de tut opzoeken...
<pureeffect> ok
<Oer> compiz effecten extra ?
<pureeffect> tumble effect dat ziet niet standaart denk ik
<MrChrisDruif> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/09/bringing-the-bling-back-crazy-custom-compiz-effect/
<pureeffect> ah dank u
<pureeffect> ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Maar ik ben off...later
<pureeffect> wow
<pureeffect> nice effect
<trijntje> lol
<trijntje> maar dat is wel te traag om te gebruiken eigenlijk
<trijntje> misschien alleen instellen om iets te sluiten
<pureeffect> ja zo iets
<pureeffect> welk moet je type
<pureeffect> voor het sluite
<pureeffect> nee voor opene
<pureeffect> vb sluite:type=normal
<pureeffect> en bij opene=???
<trijntje> bij openen gewoon een ander effect instellen, of geen effect. Dat zit allemaal in aparte tabbladen dus dat kan gewoon
<pureeffect> ah
<pureeffect> ok
<Oer> geany is ook leuk http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/08/get-the-os-x-genie-effect-in-compiz-easily/
<trijntje> ik hoop dat ze de integratie van de nieuwe interface in Natty goed aan de praat krijgen met Compiz
<pureeffect> ja
<MedUsaXIII> Hey guys, ik heb even wat hulp nodig. Ik heb mijn grub2 gesloopt. Nu ben ik geboot in mijn ubuntu omgeving door alles in te geven in de grub rescue mode ( dus ik heb niet gestart vanaf live cd ) Hoef ik nu alleen grub opnieuw te installeren ? En weet iemand het commando hiervan. Ik dacht het de vorige keer al goed te hebben gedaan maar nu doet die weer "moeilijk" dus ik vraag het maar gewoon even.
<Oer> kan dat niet door gewoon grub-update uit te voeren ?
<rork> MedUsaXIII: als grub de configuratie haalt uit je huidige ubuntu installatie dan zou `sudo update-grub` voldoende moeten wezen.
<MedUsaXIII> rork, die had ik idd vorige keer geprobroobert. Maar ik denk dat mijn grub de config pakt van mijn oude isntallatie ( die ik dus heb verwijdert voordat alle problemen begonen ) dus ik denk dat ik hem nu opnieuw moet installeren of niet ?
<Oer> oude installatie .. hoe oud ?
<rork> MedUsaXIII: ja, dan moet je opnieuw installeren: `/usr/sbin/grub-install`
<rork> * `sudo grub-install`
<MedUsaXIII> thnx, ik ga hem meteen even doen
<MedUsaXIII> euh,, hij vraagt om extra dingen, kan dat klopen ?
<Kubuntups3> Beste mensen. Ik heb sinds enkele dagen Kubuntu, ik wil Gmount installeren om mijn geripte dvd's als iso te mounten en zo te openen in ps3 media server
<Kubuntups3> echter krijg ik de foutmelding bij het installeren dat de beheersmap niet vergrendeld kan wordne
<MedUsaXIII> install_device not specified.
<MedUsaXIII> Usage: grub-install [OPTION] install_device , moet ik dan gewoon de partitie op geven ( im mijn geval sda5 (hd0,5)
<Kubuntups3> niemand?
<Oer> Kubuntups3, beheersmap vergrendeld, heb je dan softwarecentrum openstaan en installeer je via terminal ?
<Kubuntups3> Ik heb alles uitstaan (ook eventuele updates) en ik installeer via terminal
<Kubuntups3> heb update gedraiad en krijg nu melding dat dkpg interrupted is
<Oer> sudo apt-get install -f
<Kubuntups3> sudo apt-get install -f gmountiso, of zonder gmountiso?
<Oer> nee, alleen de zin, om -Force uit te voeren om dpkg te fixen
<Kubuntups3>  sudo apt-get install -f E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Oer> ah oke, dat die aanwijzing uitvoeren
<Oer> je kan trouwens eenvoudig een iso mounten > sudo mkdir /media/iso sudo modprobe loop sudo mount file.iso /media/iso/ -t iso9660 -o loop
<Kubuntups3> och dom, ik typte het hele tijd verkeerd over :(
<Kubuntups3> dus eerst map aanmaken met iso
<Oer> en weer unmounten > sudo umount /media/iso/
<Oer> ja
<Oer> altijd een mountpoint/folder aanmaken
<Kubuntups3> hmm oke, bestandsnaam komt dan i.p.v iso9660?
<Oer> bestandsnaam is file.iso met het pad
<Kubuntups3> klopt, overheen gekeken
<Kubuntups3> ik ga dat eens proberen, notitie gemaakt!
<Oer> als het lukt, verschijnt de iso op je desktop denk ik.
<Kubuntups3> die iso moet in die map dunkt me
<rork> MedUsaXIII: je moet je hardeschijf aangeven: /dev/sda
<Oer> in gmount ?
<Kubuntups3> ik kan niet schrijven naar de hoofdmap, wat gaar
<Kubuntups3>  Kon vergrendeling /var/cache/apt/archives/lock niet verkrijgen - open (11: Hulpbron is tijdelijk onbeschikbaar) E: Unable to lock directory /var/cache/apt/archives/
<Kubuntups3> Dat krijg ik als iets installeern (terminal)
<Oer> staan er updates te wachtten ? of heb je pakketmanager openstaan ?
<Oer> je kan niet 2x gebruik maken van het softwarekanaal
<Kubuntups3> ik heb niks open staan
<Kubuntups3> terminal is nu gesloten, pakketbeheer ook
<Kubuntups3> ik zal eens afmelden
<Oer> JeroenzKlompz, dit is on-topic
<JeroenzKlompz> he
<kubuntu> Ben ik weer
<kubuntu> herstarten heeft geen effect
<kubuntu> ers taat een update klaar, ik installeer
<kubuntu> maar hij blijft dan staan
<Oer> een update kan even duren, zie je hdd activiteit ?
<MedUsaXIII> rork, dus bij ( in mijngeval schijf 1 partitie6) /dev/sda6 ?
<Kubuntu> oke
<Kubuntu> dit is misschien heel stom
<Kubuntu> ik was vergeten de update (die ik via de terminal had gedaan) te accepteren aan voorwaardne
<Kubuntu> was een tru-fonts van microsoft
<Kubuntu> even opnieuw geinstalleerd en nu is alles weer unlocked
<Skald_9_> McBrian
<Oer> ah, de acceptatie zat onder je terminal verborgen ?
<Skald_9_> idd
<Skald_9_> was niet tegen mij zeker ? ;)
<Oer> nope, Kubuntu
<Oer> <Kubuntu> ik was vergeten de update (die ik via de terminal had gedaan) te accepteren aan voorwaardne
<Skald_9_> dacht al hoe kan die dat nu weten ? ;)
<Oer> nou, ik ben dat ook wel eens tegengekomen, die grap
<Oer> bitje on-top instellen
<MedUsaXIII> Hey gekke vraag, ik wil grub2 opnieuw installeren, doe ik dat gewoon op de partitie waar ik linux op draai ( in zit met een windows linux, linux multiboot )
<Oer> je doet dit op de 1e hdd.
<MedUsaXIII> die die als boot staat aan gegeven of niet ? ( in mijn geval sda1 )
<Oer> sda idd
<MedUsaXIII> nice, wederom bedankt oer (:
<Oer> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Grub2
<MedUsaXIII> sudo grub-install --force /dev/sda1 draaien is genoeg tog ?
<MedUsaXIII> ik ben geboot in de install btw, niet via live cd
<rork> MedUsaXIII: het partitienummer kun je weglaten: `sudo grub-install --force /dev/sda`
<MedUsaXIII> ok thnx, dan ga ik nu even rebooten, hopelijk tot zo
<MedUsaXIII> En het werk, bedankt rork en oer voor de hulp. En sorry dat ik er niet goed zelf naar had gezocht, ik ben aan het pakken voor een schoolreis en wou dit snel even weer gerepareerd hebben voordat we weg gingen (:
<rork> Graag gedaan, 't is voor mij ook elke keer weer even kijken hoe het ook maar weer werkt :)
<Oer> leuk schoolreisje met een ubuntu laptop ?
<MedUsaXIII> helaas gaat die niet mee, we gaan een weekje skien in duitsland. En het ging om me main rig. Maar ik draai idd ook ubuntu op mijn laptop
<Oer> rugzak, webcam ..
<Kubuntu> Ik moet een mount point instellen bij gmount, als ik dan de zojuist aangemaakte /media/iso als mount point doe, dan zegt hij error occurred
<grumbledook> hebben jullie ook oudere versies ergens liggen?
<Oer> ja op het forum worden oude cd's aangeboden
<Oer> tl
<Terminator> Kubuntu, draait gmount met sudo-rechten?
<Terminator> geen idee of je dat kan kiezen daarbij..
<Kubuntu> geen idee
<Oer> netjes ttl_IPv6
<ttl_IPv6> :)
<Gotiniens> mjah via sixxs kan iedereen het aanvragen :P
<Gotiniens_> woie ipv6 ;)
<Oer> ik vind dat wij ook over moeten stappen :(
<Oer> maar dat is offtopic :P
<Gotiniens_> ik denk dat het dit jaar wel snel zal gaan
<Gotiniens_> voor de consument zullen er denk ik nog geen problemen optreden
<Gotiniens_> bedrijven zullen denk ik ook nog geen problemen krijgen
<Oer> consument alleen als de modem niet geschikt is.
<Gotiniens_> modem huur je van je provider
<Gotiniens_> meestal
<Gotiniens_> dus dan moet de provider ook voor een nieuw modem zorgen
#ubuntu-nl 2011-02-01
<fed> Hoe maak je een static ip e
<fed> want hij staat nu op DHCP en elke dag veranderd het ip
<fed> Weet iemand hoe je een static ip maakt op ubuntu server, ik heb nu een DHCP
<exalt> fed: vroeger ging dat handmatig in /etc/network/interfaces volgendsmij
<fed> Weet u hoe het moet want ik vind het lastig
<exalt> fed: spreekt en leest u ook engels ?
<fed> ja hoor
<exalt> fed: http://www.jonathanmoeller.com/screed/?p=2305
<exalt> en verplaats overal het woordje vi met gedit
<exalt> of nano als je dat al kent
<fed> ok
<exalt> dat zijn editors gelijk aan notepad, nano is in de terminal zelf en gedit is een windowtje
<fed> ok nog een vraag
<fed> ik gebruik samba maar ik wil connecten met een windows pc
<fed> maar ik krijg steeds als ik mijn mapje aanklik
<fed> dat ik geen toegang heb er toe
<fed> in windows dan\
<fed> ´´Hij zegt kan het netwerk pad niet vinden´´
<exalt> hebben samba en je windows pc de zelfde netwerk groep naam ?
<exalt> http://www.unixmen.com/linux-distributions/4-ubuntu/1203-how-to-install-and-configure-samba-in-ubuntu-1010-maverick-meerkat-via-gui-
<fed> even kijken xD
<fed> dit is de graphical interface kan het ook
<fed> zeg maar met de command line
<fed> want daar werk ik nu mee
<fed> anders moet ik een graphical interface er op zetten
<exalt> hah jah
<fed> ik gebruik geen swat overgigens
<fed> maar webmin
<exalt> http://www.unixmen.com/linux-tutorials/566-install-samba-server-in-ubuntu-karmic
<exalt> ...
<fed> daar werk het prima mee
<fed> oo even kijken
<fed> ik krijg samba niet opgestart in de grapical interface \
<fed> hoe komt dit
<RawChid> Dat weet niemand
<fed> op welke versie draait alles van servers goed
<fed> ?
<fed> want ik heb nu 10.10 en daar start samba niet op
<fed> ik wil gewoon eens een goeie server
<fed> versie dan
<fed> :P\
<Gotiniens> als samba niet opstart licht dat waarschijnlijk aan je configuratie
<fed> ik heb net pas de desktop editie er op gegooid en nu al problemen
<fed> hoe kan dat nou
<fed> ik heb niets gewijzigt
<fed> er voor had ik de opracht prompt
<fed> en nu de graphical interface
<RawChid> Als je hulp wilt kun je hier concrete vragen stellen, en komt er wellicht antwoord. In principe werkt elke Ubuntu-versie (Server of Desktop) goed.
<RawChid> Als samba niet opstart, moet je ons vertellen wat je precies doet om samba "op te starten"
<RawChid> Anders kan niemand je helpen daarmee
<fed> Ik probeer samba op te starten als ik er op klik dan typ ik mijn wachtwoord in en dan zie ik hem even nadenken en dan doet hij verder niets
<Gotiniens> hoe start je samba op?
<fed> ik klik op het icoontje
<fed> en voer het wachtoowrd in en dan doet hij verder niets
<Gotiniens> een icoontje van samba?
<fed> op het bureaublad
<Gotiniens> ik zou niet weten hoe je aan een icoontje op je bureaublad komt van samba
<fed> door het te aanmaken
<Gotiniens> je moet echt meer info geven hoor
<fed> maar wat voor info dan?
<Gotiniens> wat voor een icoontje heb je aangemaakt?
<fed> een snelkoppeling
<Gotiniens> waarnaar toe?
<fed> naar het bureaublad
<fed> oo ik zie nu dat het een launcher is
<fed> sorry
<fed> dus gee snelkoppeling
<Gotiniens> en wat launch je dan?
<fed> hoe bedoel je precies?
<Gotiniens> je hebt een launcher gemaakt zeg je
<fed> ja
<Gotiniens> maar een launcher start iets op, wat start die dan op?
<fed> samba
<RawChid> Welk commando?
<Gotiniens> fed, ten eerste: samba heeft geen grafische interface, dus als je samba start en je ziet niks klopt dat
<fed> eeven kijken\
<fed> klopt maar ik heb een graphical interface geinstalleerd
<Gotiniens> fed, ten tweede: samba start automatisch op bij het opstarten van ubuntu, je hoeft het does niet met de hand op te starten
<Gotiniens> fed, dat moet je die grafische interface opstarten, en niet samba
<fed> klopt die is nu opgestart
<fed> maar hoe kan ik dan in de configuratie komen van samba
<Gotiniens> fed, je kan mappen delen via rechtermuisknop op de map en dan delen te kiezen
<fed> oo ok\
<fed> hoe?
<fed> want hoe ziet iemand dat in windows\
<Gotiniens> in windows ziet met dat hetzelfde als je in windows een map deelt
<Gotiniens> dus via je netwerkomgeving
<RawChid> In Windows kun je via Netwerk ofzo gedeelde mappen bekijken
<fed> ok
<fed> en hoe zet je de beveiliging uit
<fed> want nu kom ik er op de windows pc niet in
<RawChid> Wat bedoel je daarmee?
<fed> in eht mapje
<RawChid> Zegt ie dat je geen toegang hebt?
<RawChid> Of dat je moet inloggen
<fed> nee hij zegt dat het netwerkpad niet kan vinden en dat hij niet de juiste machtigingen heeft
<RawChid> Als je de map deelt in Ubuntu, moet je "Gast" toegang aanzetten. Anders moet je inloggen met je Ubuntu naam/wachtwoord
<RawChid> Dat is een vinkje
<fed> ik krijg steeds de melding: kan het netwerkpad niet vinden
<fed> maar hij ziet het mapje wel in windows
<RawChid> Wat doe je precies?
<RawChid> Praat aub zo: "Ik klik op ... en krijg melding ...".
<RawChid> Hoe specifieker je bent, hoe beter je geholpen kunt worden.
<fed> ik maak een mapje aan in ubuntu op het bureaublad en dan zet ik het vinkje aan bij quest acces. Dan ga ik naar de windows pc en kijk ik bij netwerk. Dan zie ik het mapje en klik er op dan staat er kan het netwerkpad niet vinden
<RawChid> Oke, heel duidelijk.
<fed> ok mooi :)
<RawChid> Ik kan je helaas nu niet helpen
<fed> oo
<fed> Dat is jammer
<RawChid> Misschien iemand anders straks
<fed> ok
<RawChid> Niet iedereen leest continue mee
<fed> snap ik
<RawChid> Het lijkt erop dat Windows er niet helemaal bij kan. Heb je misschien een firewall die het kan blokkeren?
<RawChid> Op Windows that is.
<fed> ok
<fed> nee die staat uit\
<fed> Ik ben mijn gebruikersnaam vergeten in ubuntu server 10.10 hoe kan ik hem terug zien?
<fed> laat maar ik heb hem al :P\
<fed> Waar kan ik zien wat mijn network adres is?
<fed> ik ben bezig met een server maar kan het niet vinden\
<fed> dit verhaal volg ik namelijk om een static ip te maken
<fed> address 192.168.1.100         netmask 255.255.255.0         network 192.168.1.0         broadcast 192.168.1.255         gateway 192.168.1.1
<raven80> commando ifconfig
<raven80> instellingen zijn te vinden onder /etc/network/interfaces voor het static ip
<Chat6546> BlackBerry pingers! voeg toe 230A08FB!!!BlackBerry pingers! voeg toe 230A08FB!!!
<jpjacobs> wtf?
<jk> 4
<jk> ho
<Gotiniens> jpjacobs, BB ping word voor spam gebruikt heb ik al eens begrepen
<RawChid> Dat was denk ik een mooie vrouw die graag met je in contact wilt komen.
<RawChid> :P
<colin_> hallo,
<colin_> als ik ubuntu wil installeren premission denied
<Gotiniens> wanneer krijg je die permission denied
<colin_> als ik hem installeer
<Gotiniens> in welke stap van de installatie?
<colin_> ik zal even zeggen wat ik doe: dubbel klik dvd rw station, moet je kiezen c schijf of d schijf of F, ik kies C, doe je je naam en wachtwoord, druk je op verder, en na 1minuut zegt die premissions denied
<Gotiniens> gebruik je de WUBI installer?
<colin_> volgens mij niet, hij zegt er dan wel bij van kijk logboek wubi-10.10
<Oer> wubi is de installer binnen windows
<Gotiniens> ah ja dan gebruik je de wubi installer, dit is als je de installatie start vanuit windows, ik weet daar verder niet echt veel over
<colin_> hmm okee
<colin_> noujaah tog bedankt:P
<colin_> weetje mischien iemand anders die het wel weet?
<Oer> heb je de cd gecontroleerd met md5sum ?
<colin_> jaah was 100 procent
<Oer> mischien ligt het aan de wubi installer, download de laatste online > http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/windows-installer
<colin_> ik zal het is proberen:)
<Oer> misschien kan je antivirus flauw doen.
<colin_> met die link die je stuurde zegt die ook: premision denied voor meer info zie logbou wubi bla blabla:P
<colin_> waar kon je de cd ook alweer chekken mischien heb ik daar iets fout gedaan
<Oer> daar is een handige wiki pagina van > http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/HoeMD5SUM
<Gotiniens> colin_, kan je dat logboek eens plaatsen op http://paste.ubuntu.com/  ?
<colin_> oke ik zal het logboek ook even plaatsen
<colin_> oke ik heb het logboek geplaatst
<Gotiniens> mogen wij het linkje ;)
<colin_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/561014/
<Gotiniens> heb je de iso wel naar cd gebrand?
<Gotiniens> of ja
<Gotiniens> *ow ja ik zie het al
<colin_> jaah
<colin_> haha:P
<Gotiniens> de log file doet mij ook denken dat de cd niet goed is
<Oer> te snel gebrand misschien, ik adviseer 4x/8x en niet op cd-rw
<colin_> ik heb 4x gedaaan op cd R
<colin_> iemand nog suggesties?
<Gotiniens> wat je moet doen is het volgende: de windows installer van hier: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/windows-installer en de gedownloade iso in dezelfde map zetten, en dan de installer draaien
<Gotiniens> mits de gedownloade iso goed is natuurlijk
<colin_> hmm dat had ik al geprobeerd
<colin_> dus dan zou de iso niet goed zijn?
<Nescio> Ge------oedendaag
<FOAD> Dag, Nescio.
<Oer> :-)
<Nescio> Hoi, ik heb een vraagje over packages
<Gotiniens> vertel, mogelijk hebben wij een antwoord
<Nescio> Ik heb een vol geinstalleerde bak met 10.10......en een nieuw netbookje waar ik net 10.10 op heb gezet
<Nescio> Nou dacht ik slim te zijn door alles onder /var/cache/apt/ en /var/cache/apt/archive op een key te zetten
<Nescio> en zo het opnieuw downloaden van alle pakketten te voorkomen
<Nescio> Nou moet ik dat toch via een packagemanager doen i.v.m. uitzoeken van dependancies etc.....
<Gotiniens> nee hoor
<Nescio> Maar waar moet ik de .deb files neergooien om door bijv synaptic opgepikt te worden ?
<Gotiniens> als je de archives map overzet hoef je verder niks te doen
<Nescio> Ahaa
<Gotiniens> gewoon in de zelfde dir
<Nescio> ok dan
<Nescio> ENorm be- edankt
<Gotiniens> ik zou trouwens aleen de archives map overzetten
<Gotiniens> ls -al
<Gotiniens> oeps
<Nescio> dat ga ik doen, daar staan de pakketten in die al geinstalleerd waren op mijn Paviljon Loeder
<Nescio> en dat is het leeuwendeel
<Gotiniens> ow wacht ff, je wilt dat ze dan ook gelijk installed zijn?
<Nescio> Neee
<Gotiniens> of wil je alleen het opnieuw downloaden voorkomen?
<Nescio> Dat laatste
<Nescio> ik zal ze alsnog moeten installeren dat weet ik
<Nescio> Anyhoe......thanks 4 the answer......may the Schwarz be with you and don't you wish there was a /dev/null for a'holes?
<Nescio> En natuurlijk...Eventus Stultorum magister
<Gotiniens> ik hoop dat ik je zonder problemen hetzelfde kan wensen :P
<Oer> zonder problemen zijn we nutteloos :P
<Nescio> Heh....jawel hoor....ik ben niet zo kwaadwensend ingesteld
<Nescio> Eventus Stultorem Magister = De gebeurtenis is de leermeester van de dommen.....Ofwel....if you're gonna be dumb....you've gotta be tough!
<PH-MJS> Goedeavond iedereen. Ik zit ff met een probleem. Ik heb Compiz geïnstalleerd, maar vanaf een bepaald moment heb ik daar de rechten niet meer over en moet het nu handmatig opstarten met het commando sudo compiz. Met het configuratieprogramma (ccsm) heb ik hetzelfde probleem. Enig idee hoe dit op te lossen is?
<PH-MJS> Antwoord op mijn vraag is niet meer nodig. Heb het antwoord reeds gevonden
#ubuntu-nl 2011-02-02
<Oer> ik heb een vraag, sinds gisteren
<Oer> ik zie een update, die ik niet kan selecteren, danwel doorvoeren >> http://picpaste.com/update-MO1G0K9o.png
<Oer> hoe los ik deze op ?
<MrChrisDruif1> Je kan evt. in terminal proberen sudo apt-get install -f
<Oer> nope, dan krijg ik http://paste.ubuntu.com/561356/
<MrChrisDruif1> sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get upgrade ...evt met -f
<Oer> auto remove slaat op die libboost ?
<Oer> even proberen
<MrChrisDruif1> Ja, die slaat op de libboost
<Oer> libboost is verwijderd nu.
<MrChrisDruif1> Maar de andere nog niet geïnstalleerd?
<Oer> even checken
<Oer> XUL + XPCOm update erbij van 9 mb, even binnenhalen
<Oer> nope
<Oer> blijft weer hangen :(
<MrChrisDruif1> Bij mij kan ik upstart niet installeren, maar wat wel vaker gebeurt is dat later de update "ineens" wel kan installeren
<Oer> deze hangt al sinds gistermiddag
<MrChrisDruif1> Een dag of twee later kan het soms ineens wel <_<"
<Oer> even in synaptic naar die deamon zoeken
<Oer> curieus
<MrChrisDruif1> ???
<MrChrisDruif1> Wat is er curieus?
<Oer> ik weet eigenlijk niet hoe dit pakket moet heten
<MrChrisDruif1> upstart? ;)
<MrChrisDruif1> We hebben hetzelfde probleem
<RawChid> Oer: die screenshot, dat zag ik ook in update manager
<Oer> hoe ben jij er vanaf gekomen ?
<RawChid> Euh, ff kijken, volgeng mij had ik gewoon op kruisje geklikt :P
<RawChid> Ja, hij staat er nog tussen
<RawChid> Laat maar weten als je weet wat het precies is Oer :)
<Oer> jups
<JanC> gewoon een dependency waar die op wacht
<Oer> dist-upgrade werkt ook niet
<JanC> dependency zal er nog niet zijn of zo
<JanC> welek versie is dat?
<MrChrisDruif1> Denk het ook...vandaar ook dat ik zeg dat het met een paar dagen "ineens" wel installeerd
<MrChrisDruif1> Versie van wat JanC?
<Oer> erUSUSL denkt een slow of incomplete mirror
<JanC> Ubuntu
<MrChrisDruif1> Maverick
<MrChrisDruif1> 64-bit bij mij..
<JanC> Oer: dat kan, maar normaal is de nl mirror één v/d beste  ;)
<Oer> ubuntu 10.10 Linux pc-oer 2.6.35-25-generic #44-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 21 17:40:44 UTC 2011 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Oer> ja nl mirror is geen enkel probleem tot nu toe
<Cees> deze? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upstart/+bug/711601
<JanC> en IIRC gebruik ik die ook, maar ik zie geen upstart hangen?
<Oer> idd Cees
<Oer> daar word gesproken over i386
<JanC> zal wel op beide zijn
 * RawChid kan er niet om malen en wacht af
<JanC> en blijkbaar is eglibc gewoon na ipv voor upstart naar -updates verhuist
<Oer> issue zal vanzelf verdwijnen, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upstart/+bug/711601/comments/6
<JanC> en aangezien ik -proposed gebruik heb ik daar geen last van
<Oer> libc-bin 2.12.1-0ubuntu10.2 was moved from proposed to update
<JanC> libc-bin boeit niet, maar die komt uit hetzelfde source-pakket als libc
<Oer> libc6
<JanC> [2011-02-02 06:23] <micahg> kees: BTW, new upstart wouldn't install w/out eglibc
<JanC> ze wisten het dus al 6h geleden  ;)
<Oer> ik zag het 12 uur gelee, cool
<JanC> die bug is 7h geleden of zo
<JanC> maar ik bedoel dat ze er dan al naar a/h kijken waren
<Oer> ja, ik snap
<JanC> BTW: -proposed gebruiken zoals ik alleen doen als je weet waar je mee bezig bent  ;)
<Oer> jan, ik heb geen reden om proposed te gebruiken, zulke nieuwe hardware heb ik niet.
<JanC> -proposed gaat niet over nieuwe hardware
<JanC> maar bij een stable release gaan alle nieuwe pakketten eerst door proposed
<JanC> alle bugfixes & security upgrades en zo
<RawChid> En waarom gebruik je dat?
<JanC> kwestie dat als er dingen stuk gaan er een aantal ervaren mensen bugs kunnen rapporteren  ;)
<JanC> dus ik speel proefkonijn voor jullie  ;-)
<Oer> onze dank is groot :-D
<RawChid> Als we jou niet hadden... :P
<MonkeyDust> JanC 4 president!
<RawChid> Ik wil een printer installeren en handmatig de drivers
<RawChid> Maar als ik em toevoeg via dat printer menu gaat ie zelf drivers installeren
<JanC> normaal testen ze alles wel goed voor het naar -proposed gaat hoor, maar af en toe zit er een foutje in...
<RawChid> Hoe zorg ik ervoor dat ik die .ppd file kan installeren die ik heb gedownload
<JanC> ?
<JanC> er zit geen installer bij?
<RawChid> Ik heb een optie nodig die schijnbaar niet in de "standaard Ubuntu" drivers zitten...
<RawChid> Ow, ik kijk even op http://localhost:631/admin nu
<JanC> als er geen installer bij zit ga je mogelijk zelf de CUPS config moeten aanpassen
<JanC> en bestand kopiëren en zo
<JanC> of bestanden
<RawChid> Via die webinterface van CUPS kan ik wel een ppd selecteren voor driver
<JanC> zou kunnen
<RawChid> Ik zeg het je ;)
<MonkeyDust> weer wat bijgeleerd
<RawChid> Nu hopen dat dit mijn probleem ook oplost
<JanC> maar dat gaat alleen werken als de driver al geïnstalleerd is
<RawChid> Wat bedoel je JanC?
 * RawChid is niet zo thuis in printers
<Oer> welke printer is het RawChid ?
<JanC> de PPD beschrijft de opties & mogelijkheden van een printer, maar het omzetten van PDF naar iets wat de printer begrijpt zit niet in de PPD
<RawChid> Ah, de printer is al installed, maar ik kan em "modify-en" met een PPD, hopelijk krijg ik dan meer opties om in te stellen...
<RawChid> Of praat ik nu onzin
<JanC> als die opties in de "rasterizer" (of whatever) zitten ben je juist
<JanC> als dat een PostScript printer is dan zeker
<RawChid> Het is een Ricoh C2500, en ik moet ergens een user code instellen
<JanC> Ricoh C2500 PXL of PS ?  ☺
<RawChid> Weet ik niet.
<JanC> dat zijn de 2 beschikbare standaard-drivers
<RawChid> Aficio MP C2500
<RawChid> Hoe raad je mij aan die printer te installeren? (ik had het eerst gedaan via Find -> Printer)
<JanC> werkt het nu niet?
<RawChid> Wacht maar, ik zoek zelf wel even verder
<RawChid> Thnx for so far
<JanC> http://paste.ubuntu.com/561373/ --> die 2 zijn standaard beschikbaar blijkbaar
<JanC> RawChid: is dat een PPD die iemand zelf aangepast heeft of zo?
<RawChid> Ik heb em bijna
<JanC> tot op zekere hoogte kan je idd. wel features toevoegen via een PPD
<JanC> RawChid: waar vind je die PPD? ☺
<RawChid> Jongeuh rustig :P. Ik heb mn probleem nu al een stuk duidelijker
<RawChid> Ik heb alles ff opnieuw gedaan en het blijkt dat ik met de standaard drivers in kan stellen zoals het zou moeten
<RawChid> Iemand zei me dat ik een driver moest downloaden, maar dat hoeft denk ik dus niet.
<JanC> ik wou gewoon graag eens kijken wat er aan die PPD verschilde  ;)
<RawChid> Oke, ik heb hier dus wel een PPD, maar die heb ik nu niet gebruikt.
 * RawChid gaat straks even hulp vragen
<RawChid> Het ging erom dat ik een user code moest instellen (wat dus ook werkt bij de standaard driver)
<JanC> iets als http://paste.ubuntu.com/561376/ dus  ☺
<RawChid> Ik heb alles via de GUI gedaan, waar kan ik zoiets vinden?
<JanC> in de PPD  ;)
<JanC> dat was uit de standaard PPD voor de C2500 PXL  trouwens
<JanC> voor de C2500 PS is het anders zie ik
<RawChid> Ik zie het,
<RawChid> heb dat hier ook ongeveer.
<JanC> misschien zat die info niet in een oude driver-versie of zo
<JanC> RawChid: is dat een soort access control of zo?
<MonkeyDust> lsusb vindt mijn canon scanner wel, maar sane en xsane niet
<Jeeves_> MonkeyDust: Vind ie ze niet? Of werkt het niet?
<MonkeyDust> no scanners detected
<JanC> er zal geen driver zijn...
<JanC> of er is er één maar SANE weet niet dat die voor je scanner ook zou werken
<Oer> welke scanner MonkeyDust ?
<MonkeyDust> Bus 002 Device 018: ID 04a9:2204 Canon, Inc. CanoScan FB630U
<MonkeyDust> soms werkt de scanner
<Oer> ah bekend merk en type :(
<JanC> MonkeyDust: volgens de SANE-site is daar een driver met status "good" voor
<Oer> scanimage -d canon630u
<JanC> """Due to Canon's unwillingness to provide scanner documentation, this software was developed by analyzing the USB traffic of the Windows 2000 driver.  So things like the calibration procedure I kind of made up; it seems to work for my scanner.  If you have complaints, let me know."""
<MonkeyDust> scanimage: open of device canon630u failed: Invalid argument
<MonkeyDust> wat is de sane url voor de ondersteunde scanners?
<JanC> MonkeyDust: lees even "man 5 sane-canon630u"
<JanC> daar staat dat er sommige mensen zijn bij wie het niet werkt
<JanC> en een manier om een kernel-driver te forceren
<Oer> klopt het, dat dit een usb 1.1 scanner is ?
<JanC> Oer: gezien de tijd dat die driver geschreven is lijkt me dat wel aannemelijk
<MonkeyDust> is een oud geval ja
<Oer> begrijpt deze dan de usb 2.0 standaard niet, en kan je deze dwingen naar 1.1 ?
<MonkeyDust> usb 1.1 lees ik hier ja
<Oer> of een echte 1.1 usb uitbreidings kaart pci gebruiken ?
<JanC> USB 1.1 is compatibel met USB 2
<MonkeyDust> ik ga er geen kosten aan doen
<lg188> hallo, ik heb problemen met het streamen van ubuntu nr x360 met een ethernet kabel
<lg188> streamen van muziek vanaf ubuntu laptop naar xbox306 dmv ethernet kabel*
<RawChid> En wat is het probleem precies?
<lg188> aj xbox 360 herkent he niet
<lg188> ja*
<lg188> hem*
<lg188> nvm opgelost
<lg188> verkeerde plaats gezocht
<RawChid> Graag gedaan :P
<lg188> RawChid: mhm nu dat ik iets gevonde heb, blijtk dat ik er niks van kan open doen
<lg188> blijkt*
<lg188> xbox geeft 19-04-8000FFFF error terug
<Oer> JanC Cees RawChid libc6 update arrived, upstart update problem solved :p
<curahack> ik heb een probleem met mn grub
<curahack> boot niet op, anyway, ik zit nu in de grub> console
<curahack> en wil grub installeren, alleen weet ik niet welke partitie
<curahack> dus ik weet dat het /dev/sdg2 moet zijn, maar welke (hd?,?) ???
<rork> dat kun je proberen uit te vinden met ls (hd?,?)
<rork> en dan kijken wat overeenkomt met wat er op die harde schijf staat
<rork> je kunt ook grub herinstalleren van een live cd
<curahack> hoe doe ik dat?
<rork> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/GrubHerstel
<rork> ik gok trouwens dat /dev/sdg2 (hd6,2) is
<curahack> had al geprobeert ;)
<curahack> vond ik al raar, ik heb geen 6 HDDs in mn PC :P
<rork> ik vond 't ook al veel :)
<curahack> hmn, kom ik nu na de reboot in (alweer) de grub console :(
<pjotter> Weet iemand hoe je een menu-item uit het ubuntu startmenu kan un-deleten?
<OerHeks> pjotter, systeem voorkeur hoofdmenu ?
<curahack> rork ik kom weer in de grub console na een reboot
<curahack> "kernel must be loaded before booting
<pjotter> Oer: Daar heb ik inderdaad een menuitem per ongeluk gedelete.. maar hoe krijg ik hem weer terug. het item zit niet in de prullebak.
<OerHeks> pjotter als deze daar niet uitgevinkt staat, kan je hem daar toevoegen
<rork> curahack: heb je wel in ubuntu gezeten? En sudo grub-update uitgevoerd?
<curahack> dat stond niet in die guide :O
<rork> nee, dat gaat automatisch als je grub installeerd lijkt mij
<curahack> ik heb de instructies van die wiki uitgevoerd, en ik kreeg een "install sucses"  melding
<curahack> maar ik ben nu nogmaals Ubuntu aan het booten via de liveCD
<curahack> en dan doe ik een grub-update
<curahack> "grub-update" not found :(
<JanC> curahack: bedoel je niet update-grub ?
<curahack> aaaah
<curahack> moet ik een parameter achter zetten?
<curahack> het zegt nu "cannot find a device for / (is /dev/mounted)"
<rork> curahack: update-grub zou zonder parameters moeten werken, maar waarschijnlijk niet vanaf een livecd (ik dacht dat je handmatig geboot had)
<curahack> nee, als ik handmaatig boot (boot hd2,1) dan krijg ik een kernel must be loaded first melding
<rork> welke commando's geef je dan in?
<curahack> boot (hd2,1)
<curahack> Error 8: Kernel must be loaded before booting
<rork> je moet eerst de kernel nog laden: `insmod /boot/grub/linux.mod` `linux /vmlinuz-versienummer root=/dev/sdg2` `initrd /initrd.img-versiebumer` ro
<rork> herstel: `insmod /boot/grub/linux.mod` `linux /boot/vmlinuz-versienummer root=/dev/sdg2` `initrd /boot/initrd.img-versiebumer` ro
<rork> informatie in het engels is hier beschikbaar: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Rescue%20Mode
<curahack> ik heb nu via UBCD ubuntu kunnen opstarten, ik kijk vandaar even wat ik kan doen
<sysierius> hoi?
<sysierius> iemand hier?
<Gotiniens> ja jij ;)
<Gotiniens> stel je vraag maar, dan zien we vanzelf of iemand het antwoord weet
<sysierius> hoe krijg ik de bar boven in doorzichtig?
<curahack> rechtermuis knop, en properties
<Gotiniens> rechter muisknop -> eigenschappen
<curahack> of eigenschappen
<Gotiniens> dan het tabblad achtergrond
<curahack> ja.....
<Gotiniens> kiezen voor kleur, en dat met de schuif transparant maken
<sysierius> ah ja... bedankt
<Gotiniens> graag gedaan :)
<sysierius> vraag: zitten jullie hier de hele dag?
<Gotiniens> we zijn vrijwilligers, dus we doen dit als we er zin in hebben
<Gotiniens> ik denk dat hier het grootste deel van de dag wel mensen aanwezig zijn
<sysierius> hebben jullie ook verstand van openmoko?
<Gotiniens> volgens mij is er hier wel iemand met een openmoko device
<Gotiniens> maar weet niet zeker
<Gotiniens> maar in principe kan je daar beter dingen over vragen in #openmoko
<sysierius> ok
<sysierius> hoe kom ik daar?
<Gotiniens>  /join #openmoko typen
<sysierius> heb je hier ook fun gesprekken of is dat niet toegestaan?
<Gotiniens> hier is dat in principe niet toegestaan
<Gotiniens> daar hebben we #ubuntu-nl-offtopic voor
<Gotiniens> daar zit je al in
<sysierius> okee bedankt :D
<afk> leuk :(
<afk> :')
<afk> anderen nick is nog niet gekickt
<afk> :p
#ubuntu-nl 2011-02-03
<fed> Welk programma werkt goed samen met samba en dan bedoel ik zo'n programma waar mee je in je browser de server kan configureren?
<fed> Zoals Webmin
<MrChrisDruif> Ik snap niet wat je bedoelt fed, bedoel je iets als een FTP-client? :-/
<fed> Ken jij Webmin?
<RawChid> fed bedoelde een programma waarmee je samba kunt configureren
<RawChid> Denk ik
<RawChid> JanC, FYI over mijn printperikelen gisteren. Het was gelukkig op te lossen met de standaarddrivers van Ubuntu.
<JanC> oh, mooi
<RawChid> Degene die mij hielp had er overheen gekeken dat die optie UserCode er wel was.
<RawChid> En waarom die UserCode echt nodig is weet niemand.
<RawChid> Nouhja, anders kunnen we niet printen :P.
<JanC> het lijkt op een manier om meerdere gebruikers met een wachtwoord toegang te geven, maar verder...  ;)
<RawChid> Maar er is in mn client ook de optie "Locked Print password"
<MrChrisDruif> Heeft iemand ervaring met websites maken? O:-)
<RawChid> Ja
<MrChrisDruif> Mooi, ik probeer het ubuntu font te gebruiken op me website, maar wil nog niet echt lukken :P
<RawChid> Oh, dat zou ik niet zo weten. Wordt dat font wel door je browser ondersteund?
<MrChrisDruif> Google heeft het :)
<MrChrisDruif> http://code.google.com/webfonts/family?family=Ubuntu&subset=latin#code
<RawChid> Ah, ik zie het ja. font-family: 'Ubuntu::Menu'; font-size: 40px;
<MrChrisDruif> Kheb de graphics etc van een andere website "geleend" en die gebruikte ook wel een css voor het font volgens mij...
<MrChrisDruif> Ow...hij laadt het nu wel zo te zien....
<MrChrisDruif> http://ryu-kurisu.nl/
 * RawChid herkent het niet echt als Ubuntu font
<RawChid> (zit nog op karmic...)
<MrChrisDruif> Juah, zag later ook dat het toch niet zo was...:(
<MrChrisDruif> Kga die site wel van scratch bouwen :P
<MrChrisDruif> Dan weet ik wie wat waar doet :P
<Gotiniens> tof dat je nu via css andere fonts kan gebruiken
<PH-MJS> Yep, ik heb de Ubuntu font ook op mijn website gebruikt ;)
<sgs1990> weet iemand hoe ik makkelijk een .bin of .cue bestand af kan spelen?? zonder eerst te branden ofzo???  tis van film materiaal
<HurricaneHarry> misschien met vlc ?
<sgs1990> die draait em niet
<Gotiniens> de .bin zou met vlc afgespeelt moeten kunnen worden
<HurricaneHarry> misschien kun je hem eerst converteren naar een iso.
<Gotiniens> ik neem aan dat het van een iso is?
<Gotiniens> euh
<Gotiniens> dvd?
<sgs1990> geen idee,,, heb het zo gedownload uit een nieuwsgroep zonder verdere info
<Gotiniens> weet je de terminal te vinden?
<JanC> .cue is toch meer voor live-CDs?  ;)
<RawChid> Ja, je moet die bin ofzo ff mounten
<sgs1990> terminal weet ik
<Gotiniens> doe eens: "file <bin file>
<JanC> en is die .bin niet gewoon een soort .iso ?
<sgs1990> een soort van wel
<sgs1990> maar geen idee hoe je een .bin moet mounten
<JanC> VLC & Totem kan DVD iso's afspelen zonder zelf te mounten
<sgs1990> oke, maar dit doet vlc bij mij niet,, betekent dat het bestand dan beschadigd is?
<JanC> mogelijk zijn .bin ook nog net wat anders en niet ondersteund
<JanC> maar je kan die normaal wel converteren, dacht ik
<Gotiniens> het probleem is dat ik verschillende types .bin files ben tegengekomen
<Gotiniens> mogelijk kan je er alleen wat van maken door hem te branden via de .cue file, maar voor het zelfde geld is het gewoon een .iso
<Gotiniens> er is ook een bin2iso trouwens, maar die moet je zelf compilen, weet niet hoe handig je daarin bent
<JanC> mogelijk kan een CD-brandprogramma die ook wel naar een normale .iso branden  ;)
<sgs1990> sorry ben ik weer, moest naar wc
<sgs1990> ben niet super handig met compilen,, ben een beetje een beginner
<JanC> nu ja "branden"
<HurricaneHarry> binchunk kan converteren ..
<HurricaneHarry> apt-cache search bchunk
<HurricaneHarry> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-convert-bincue-files-to-iso-in-ubuntu.html
<Gotiniens> ah tof, die kende ik niet, die is veel makkelijker natuurlijk
<HurricaneHarry> ikzelf kende hem ook niet tot zonet.
<Gotiniens> noujah de laaste keer dat ik zocht was hij er nog niet :P
<sgs1990> hoe werkt dit binchunck? ik heb het geinstalleerd via softwarecenter
<HurricaneHarry> bchunk file.bin file.cue outputnaam
<sgs1990> thanks
<sgs1990> zal hem even proberen
<HurricaneHarry> je kan nog enkele opties meegeven, als je gewoon "bchunk" in de terminal tikt krijg je wat uitleg.
<sgs1990> moet outputname ook .iso worden ofzo,, of kan ik er gewoon alleen de naam neerzeten?
<Gotiniens> kan in principe alles zijn, maar .iso is wel zo netjes
<HurricaneHarry> volgens mij gewoon de naam is voldoende volgens de info.
<sgs1990> oke en deze iso kan ik afspelen met vlc palyer?
<HurricaneHarry> dat zou dan het idee zijn.
<HurricaneHarry> anders nog eens proberen met -r en evt -v
<sgs1990> en dat is?
<HurricaneHarry> raw en verbose.
<HurricaneHarry> voer maar eens gewoon bchunk uit in de terminal, dan verschijnt de uitleg.
<sgs1990> hoe gebruik ik dat bedoel ik,, moet dat ook in de terminal?
<sgs1990> oke ik denk dat ik hem snap
<sgs1990> thanks
<HurricaneHarry> dat zou worden: bchunk -r -v file.bin file.cue output
<sgs1990> oke als ik dit doe krijg ik 2 iso bestanden,,
<sgs1990> het tweede bestand, de aftiteling doet het wel
<sgs1990> maar het eerste bestand met de rest van de film doet het niet
<sgs1990> is hier nog een logische verklaring voor?
<MrChrisDruif> PH-MJS: Hoe heb jij dat font werkend gekregen? :-/
<PH-MJS> In de css het volgende neerzetten
<PH-MJS> body{
<MrChrisDruif> font-family: "Ubuntu", serif;
<MrChrisDruif> } ?
<PH-MJS> font-family: ubuntu;
<PH-MJS> }
<PH-MJS> Zie http://www.schot-media.nl
<MrChrisDruif> http://ryu-kurisu.nl/
<PH-MJS> Ja, dat is het ubuntufont ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Yeah, alleen de head tekst is weggevallen :P
<MrChrisDruif> Bij die site die jij gaf gebruikt toch niet het Ubuntu font?
<PH-MJS> Jawel. Hier is de css
<PH-MJS> http://www.schot-media.nl/css/style.css
<MrChrisDruif> Hmmm....mijn titel is weggevallen :-/
<PH-MJS> Welke titel? Ik kan geen titel in je source ontdekken
<MrChrisDruif> <title>Ryu's Under Construction</title> dit zie je dus niet?
<PH-MJS> Ja, die zie ik en die zie ik ook verschijnen
<Gotiniens> MrChrisDruif, je weet dat title de title is in de window balk?
<MrChrisDruif> Owjah...khad de tekst weggegooid denk ik met dat ik opnieuw begon xD
<MrChrisDruif> *silly me*
<MrChrisDruif> Weet iemand welke kleur die nieuwe moin thema gebruikt als oranje en die "witte" achtergrond?
<RawChid> MrChrisDruif: ColorZilla of Firebug zijn handige add-ons voor Firefox
<MrChrisDruif> En voor Chrome (heb het niet zo op FF :P)
<RawChid> Dan moet je daar maar ff op "googlen" :P
<RawChid> Volgens mij heeft Ubuntu ColorPicker ofzo, daar kun je makkelijk kleuren vinden van iets dat onder je mouse pointer zit
<HurricaneHarry> ik gebruik webdeveloper en toggle web devoloper toolbar.
<Gotiniens> kijk ook eens naar de developers tools die standaard in chrome zitten
<inSanity_> Gotiniens, MEGA!!!
<inSanity_> Gotiniens, hier was ik al tijden op zoek naar!!!
<inSanity_> hhahaha :) helemaal blij dank dank
<Gotiniens> je hebt het over die developers tools in chrome
<Gotiniens> ?
<inSanity_> Gotiniens, ja, daar heb ik het over ja
<inSanity_> collega van mij en ik wisten beide niet dat ie er was ;)
<Gotiniens> weet je wel dat er voor firefox een extensie is die (bijna) hetzelfde doet?
<RawChid> dat IE er was?
<RawChid> IE is er nog steeds :(
<JVB> bij het opstarten van Ubuntu word steeds naar een wachtwoord gevraagd voor een sleutelring
<JVB> hoe kan ik voorkomen dat je dit steeds moet ingeven ?
<Gotiniens> geen wachtwoorden opslaan in je sleutelring,
<JVB> waar kan je dit instellen ?
<Gotiniens> of het programma wat dat wachtwoord opvraagt niet opstarten bij het inloggen
<Gotiniens> system->preferences zit een optie over wachtwoorden
<JVB> dan kan ik niet Wireless op het internet
<OerHeks> of wachtwoord uit sleutelring laten..
<Gotiniens> tjah dat is dan een gevolg
<OerHeks> er is sprake van koppeling ww en sleutelring
<OerHeks> maar dat moet nog komen, begreep ik
<JVB> welk wachtwoord moet je daarin verwijderen ? " login" of "standaard"
<JVB> kom er niet aan uit
<inSanity_> Gotiniens, IE mag wel weg ;)
<inSanity_> lang leve de toobar in chrome :)
<inSanity_> zowieso, M$ mag zowieso wel vertrekken, als het aan mij ligt
<JVB> a ja ?
<JVB> geef mij maar eens een goed alternatief voor DreamWeaver in Ubuntu
<JVB> moet wel grafisch zijn he ?
<JVB> Heb jij ook Tom Tom voor Ubuntu ?
<JanC> inSanity_: geen reden om die afkorting te gebruiken...
<inSanity_> JVB > dreamweaver is een product van macromedia... waar heb je t over?
<JanC> van Adobe
<JVB> waar ik heb over heb is dit : ik zoek een grafische tool om website's te bouwen voor Ubuntu
<inSanity_> dan nog..
<JanC> JVB: er is Kompozer en zo  ;)
<inSanity_> Quanta
<JVB> afkomst maakt mij niet uit
<inSanity_> heb je die al geprobeerd?
<JVB> die is niet grafisch !
<inSanity_> NVU ?
<JVB> nope
<JanC> trouwens, DreamWeaver vind ik handiger als niet-grafische editor  :P
<JVB> dat is een ander zaak
<JVB> bleufish ook niet
<inSanity_> dreamweaver kan wel handig zijn
<inSanity_> vind alleen dat het ook een hoop rommel in je code/script pleurt
<JanC> het enige wat min of meer bruikbaar is voor standards-compliant WYSIWYG, is Kompozer vziw
<Oer> bluefish
<JanC> inSanity_: hoeveel rommel DreamWeaver in je code pleurt bepaal je in feite zelf
<JVB> dat klopt
<JVB> bluefish is trouwens niet grafisch
<inSanity_> JanC, ik heb geen dreamweaver nodig om websites te bouwen
<inSanity_> gebruik phpstorm
<inSanity_> of netbeans
<inSanity_> eclipse,
<inSanity_> alternatieven zat
<JVB> eclipse is niet grati
<JanC> inSanity_: ik ook niet, maar ik doe geen zwaar grafisch design  ;)
<inSanity_> sudo apt-get install eclipse ?
<JVB> Eclipse is niet grafisch
<inSanity_> ohw ;)
<inSanity_> nee klopt, een goede WYSIWYG editor is schaars op ubuntu
<JVB> ja
<JVB> jammer
<inSanity_> yeah, net zoals geen photoshop
<Oer> http://www.w3.org/Amaya/
<JanC> http://kompozer.net/screenshots.php
<JVB> is helaas niet grafisch
<JanC> maar ik denk dat Kompozer-project nogal stil ligt momenteel...
<Oer> amaya is wel grafisch wysiwyg
<JanC> en Kompozer ook  ;)
<inSanity_> JVB, al via WINE geprobeert om dreamweaver te draaien?
<JVB> ja
<JanC> maar Kompozer had de laatste keer dat ik keek wel nog wat bugs en eigenaardigheden
<JVB> dat werkt deels
<JVB> Ik bedoel alleen maar dit : Windows staat niet boven Linux, maar omgekeerd ook niet ...
<RawChid> Bluefish?
<RawChid> Of was dat alleen CSS editen...
<Oer> amaya kent css
<RawChid>  Bluefish is voor websites.
<JVB> ik heb soms de indruk dat sommigen doen alsof Linux vele malen beter is dan Windows ...
<JVB> maar dat is niet zo
<JVB> ieder systeem heeft voor en nadelen
<Nunslaughter> ik had overlaatst een artikel gelezen over een nieuwe WYSIWYG editor
<Nunslaughter> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/01/bluegriffon-new-wysiwyg-editor-which.html
<RawChid> JVB, het is vooral een kwestie van smaak vind ik. "beter" is lastig te definieren.
<Oer> och als je in de rimboe zit, met alleen linux, dan word je vanzelf creatief. het is maar wat je gewend bent
<RawChid> Als je hele dagen alleen maar MS Word docs moet bewerken zie ik het voordeel van Ubuntu niet
<JVB> hmmm niet altijd : voorbeeldje ik heb een Tom Tom
<Oer> een een eenvoudige pagina maken, met dreamweaver, is ook zo wat.
<JVB> hoe kan je die onder Ubuntu uodaten ?
<RawChid> Het probleem is eerder dat veel software alleen voor Windows is geschreven. Daar kun je Ubuntu niet de schuld van geven
<JVB> dat kan alleen onder Windows
<JVB> juist
<JVB> dat is ook zo
<JVB> maar het is zoals het is
<JVB> sommige programma's heb je onder Windows nodig ( zoals bv Tom Tom )
<JanC> sommige routeplanner/gps-toetsellen kan je makkelijk updaten via USB
<JVB> en die bestaan ( nog ) niet onder Linux
<JVB> maar niet Tom Tom
<JVB> en Gramin ook niet
<JVB> Garmin
<JVB> dat zijn toch niet van de kleinsten, toch ?
<JanC> die zooi die ze in de Aldi of Lidl en zo verkopen wel, dacht ik  :P
<JVB> daar zeg je het : zooi
<JanC> ik denk dat het Aldi was
<JanC> ach, die dingen werken ook
<JanC> en hebben dezelfde kaarten...
<JVB> Ik heb er twee stuks gehad
<JanC> er zijn maar een paar fabrikanten van die kaarten namelijk
<JVB> van dat Aldi speelgoed
<JVB> kostte maar 110 Euro
<JVB> een goeie Tom Tom kost 380
<JVB> maar het verschil is wel dit
<JVB> met dat Aldi speelgoed moet je wel 10 min wachten voor ontvangst
<Oer> 3x per week zit er hier een vrachtwagen vast, onder 1 van de 3 spoorbruggen, tomtom
<HurricaneHarry> klaag met genoeg mensen over het updaten van je tomtom bij tomtom bv en misschien doen ze er dan eens een keer wat aan ?
<JVB> en met een Tom Tom onmiddelijk
<JanC> JVB ik heb één keer meegereden met iemand die zo'n ding uit de Aldi had, en die had meteen ontvangst
<JVB> Dat kan
<JVB> maar die twee stuks ( en vele andere ) niet
<JanC> een goede GPS-ontvanger kost de fabrikant ene paar euro, dus dat maakt echt het verschil niet  ;)
<JVB> hoe dan ook
<JVB> Ik ruil mijn Tom Tom niet voor dat Aldi speelgoed
<JanC> HurricaneHarry: idd., maar dan mag je wel geen tomtom kopen, of het kan hen geen reet schelen dat je zeurt  ;)
<JVB> maar goed : dit is een Ubuntu channel , toch ?
<JVB> : )
<Oer> jij begon over tomtom :p
<JVB> en jij genoot mee    :)
<Oer> nou ja, het is maar net hoe afhankelijk je opstelt, t.o.v. software
<JanC> ik geloof best dat die tomtom voor sommige mensen nuttige functies bevat, maar voor 99% v/d gebruikers is dat ding uit de Aldi (of van waar dan ook) even bruikbaar  ;)
<JVB> als je lang genoeg wil wachten op ontvangst heel zeker !
<JVB> je mag ze van hebben voor 50 Euro / st
<JVB> 1 jaar oud
<JanC> ik gebruik 2 keer in een jaar zo'n ding, en dat is er dan één van iemand anders  ;)
<JVB> aha
<JanC> meestal een tomtom zelfs
<JVB> daarom klaag je daar niet over ..
<JanC> meer bepaald komend weekend  ;)
<JVB> Maar nu heb ik altijd niet een goeie grafische tool om website's te bouwen ...  :)
<JVB> Maar er komt schot in : Invender gaat met een betalende komen
<JVB> http://www.invender.nl/
<JanC> afgaande op hun andere producten gaat dat meer iets consumer-achtig zijn dan?
<Oer> dan heb je niet naar amaya gekeken :-)
<JVB> amaya is die dan grafisch ?
<JanC> JVB: uiteraard, dat is de testbrowser van het W3C
<Oer> jups
<Oer> http://www.w3.org/Amaya/
<JanC> het was oorspronkelijk de bedoeling van het WWW dat mensen in hun browser pagina's konden bewerken, maar op één of andere manier is dat vergeten geraakt  ;)
<JanC> maar Amaya is niet echt bruikbaar voor professioneel webdesign
<JanC> IMO
<JanC> al heeft het ook features die DreamWeaver niet heeft  ;)
<JVB> Ik heb die van Invender ( onder Windows ) gekocht, werkt heerlijk !
<JVB> Binnenkort gaan ze dezelfde voor Linuw op de markt brengen
<JVB> Linux
<JanC> welke bedoel je dan?
<JVB> Artiseer van Invender
<JVB> draait nu op Mac en Windows
<JVB> maar dit : Dit is eigenlijk een grafische template-maker
<JVB> maar daar kom je een heel end mee
<JVB> en het is betaalbaar
<JVB> ik dacht dat ik om en bij de 90 Euro er voor heb betaald
<JanC> templates is wat je als professioneel designer meestal moet maken natuurlijk  ;)
<JanC> 99 € officiele prijs
<JVB> ja
<JVB> ja
<JanC> maar kan je zelf dingen toevoegen?
<JVB> ja echt heel veel
<JVB> zowat alles wat je wil doen
<JVB> werkt schitterend
<JanC> ik bedoel, je kan daar kiezen tussen diverse stijlen randen, tabs, etc.; kan je zelf nieuwe stijlen toevoegen ?
<JVB> ja
<JVB> dat kan
<JanC> dan is het wel leuk ja
<JVB> maar die Linux versie laat lang op zich wachten
<JVB> die zou zomer vorig jaar al zijn uitgekomen
<JanC> ze moeten wel nog Nederlands leren, als ik zo naar de screenshots kijk  :P
<JVB> maar tot op heden nog niet te koop
<JVB> :)
<JanC> "Ideen" en zo  :P
<koelkast> ik heb een vraagje als het kan
<koelkast> hoe kan je snel je schrijven zien en hoeveel je gebruikt
<koelkast> van die schrijven
<Oer> df -h
<koelkast> is misschien een stomme vraag
<koelkast> dank je danke je
<koelkast> haha
<Oer> :-)
<koelkast> in de shell gaat hij een kwartier rekenen
<koelkast> heb ik geen tijd voor
<RawChid> koelkast:
<RawChid> Systeem -> Beheer -> Systeem Monitor en dan het laatste tabblad
<RawChid> Daar gaat ie niet een kwartier rekenen :P
<koelkast> wel
<koelkast> oh nee
<koelkast> haha
<koelkast> ik deed eigenschappen van schrijf
<RawChid> Ja, dat duurt lang
<koelkast> ik ben windows gewend die het in 1 keer laat zien
<koelkast> ik snap het nu
<Oer> doet windows ook niet, tenzij je indexing aan hebt staan.
<RawChid> Mja, als je in Windows XP eigenschappen op een hele grote map doet moet ie ook ff rekenen
<koelkast> in ' mijn computer' in windows krijg je toch een overzicht?
<koelkast> dank je
<koelkast> ik ga weer verder prutsen
<koelkast> we hebben 1500 computers en ik heb niet de skills om het op ubuntu te draaien
<koelkast> we hebben dus apple
<koelkast> arghh
<lg188> hey, heb een probleempje met windows. als ik windows xp opstart en waneer dat die inlog scherm moet tonen, bsod die en herstart die
<lg188> en na 3x ofzo stop die met proberen
<Norbert> avond allen
<Norbert> iemand die weet waarom me spellen zo nu en dan zwart worden en ut nie meer doen ???
<RobinJ> <lg188> hey, heb een probleempje met windows. als ik windows xp opstart en waneer dat die inlog scherm moet tonen, bsod die en herstart die
<RobinJ> <lg188> en na 3x ofzo stop die met proberen << ..... dit is geen windows channel
<Soundman> ronje koffie?
<Soundman> rondje koffie!
<jpjacobs> !koffie
<saymoo> hoi
<OerHeks> :-)
<saymoo> nog in leven .. ;)
<saymoo> was zoooo stilletjes
<saymoo> ;)
<OerHeks> discussie over ubuntu manual in #Ubuntu-nl-offtopic grinnik
<MrChrisDruif> :P
<OerHeks> deze > http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<hansw> OerHeks, is geen discussie hoor :-)
<hansw> maar het is gewoon niet ubuntu specifiek voor zover ik kan zien
<RawChid> Veel dingen gelden ook voor andere distro's
<RawChid> Maar dat ding is wel speciaal voor Ubuntu geschreven ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Wel en niet....al die applicaties die erin staan kunnen ook op een andere gnome zonder problemen geïnstalleerd worden...zullen weinig ubuntu specifieke dingen in staan denk ik :)
<OerHeks> ik vrind het een prachtboekje, al zou er voor kde ook wel zoiets mogen komen
<RawChid> Dat is wat ik zei, maar er staat bijv. ook Ubuntu One.
<hansw> RawChid, ik heb altijd enorm genoten van de o'reilly boeken van 10 jaar geleden
<MrChrisDruif> Sorry Raw :)
<hansw> tegenwoordig koop ik nog zelden moet ik zeggen
<hansw> het is echter heus goed dat het er is, voor beginners denk ik best handig
<RawChid> Ja zeker, vooral voor beginners
<RawChid> Persoonlijk heb ik er weinig aan
<trijntje> zeker voor absolutie beginners is het handig als alles er stap voor stap in staat
<trijntje> als je niet veel van computers weet kan je al in de war raken van een menu dat ergens anders zit, en afhaken
<OerHeks> ik heb nog niks aan het uiterlijk veranderd :-)
<Yente> hoi
<MrChrisDruif> Hoi :)
<Yente> ik heb een vraag, er staat hier een nas, vanaf win xp en win 7 is het invoeren van //ip nas voldoende, hoe kan dat bij ubuntu. smb://ip nas werkt niet. naam nas werkt ook niet.
<RawChid> In het menu, places -> network misschien ?
<Yente> en dan? bij in voeren van ip krijg ik foutmelding geef server naam op, bij nasnaam krijg ik dezelfde foutmelding
<Yente> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/test-forum/smb-samba-konnektie-naar-nas-in-ubuntu-10-04-64bit-beta1/ << heb hiervan al geprobeerd dus die smb en ook de gedeelde map aanmaken, pc is al opnieuw opgestart
<RawChid> Ik kan daar doorklikken naar gedeelde mappen in het netwerk.
<RawChid> Maar NAS heb ik niet echt ervaring mee helaas...
<Yente> sorry, dacht dat je bedoelde sserver
<Yente> maar bij netwerk zie ik wel de andere pc staan, maar de nas staat er niet bij
<Yente> ké, jammer wel bedankt voor je hulp
<RawChid> Misschien antwoord iemand anders straks
<Yente> 23:20] <RawChid> Ik kan daar doorklikken naar gedeelde mappen in het netwerk. << kan de mappen van andere pcś wel zien, maar krijg dan wel foutmelding dat windows gedeelde map niet aangekoppeld kan worden (op een andere pc, staat los van de nas)
<Yente> ik hoop het,
<OerHeks> ik dacht dat je de map share als standaard moest hebben smb: //<ip>/share/
<Yente> en welk ip moet daar staan op ip?
<Yente> eigen ip van de pc waar ik nou op werk, of vn die nas?
<OerHeks> van de nas
<hansw> is smb:// niet een erg oude benaming?
<Yente> hansw, ik heb geen idee, ik werk zelden met ubuntu. maar hier in huis wordt het meer gebruikt, en dan kunnen we geen gebruik maken van de opgeslagen bestanden. Gebruik  wat ik tegen ben gekomen tijdens mijn zoektocht, en dat smb kompt uit een topci van 2008
<Yente> desktop:~$ smb: //192.168.0.102/share/ No command 'smb:' found, did you mean:  Command 'smbd' from package 'samba' (main)  Command 'smbc' from package 'smbc' (universe) smb:: command not found
<hansw> Yente, voor samba blijkt het nog wel geldig, hoop trouwens niet dat de spatie die ik zie de oorzaak is/was?
<hansw> smb://192.168.0.102/share/
<hansw> ik werk al echt tig jaar niet meer met samba
<Yente> bash: smb://192.168.0.102/share/: Bestand of map bestaat niet
<Yente> heb je een andere oplossing?
<hansw> vermoedelijk heb je geen rechten gegeven of staat er een firewall op die doos die de poort blokt
<Yente> ? heb geen flauw idee waar je het over hebt,
<hansw> http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/how-do-i-set-permissions-to-samba-shares.html
<Yente> vanuit win xp en win 7 werkt het allemaal wel. maar vanuit ubuntu, xandros of iets anders werkt het niet
<hansw> lees dat artikel op die url eens, wellicht dat het dan duidelijk gaat worden
<Yente> als ik het goed gelezen heb in dat artikel, dan heb ik vanaf deze computer geen rechten om bestanden op welke andere lokatie dan ook te bekijken?
<hansw> geen idee, ik ken jouw situatie niet
<OerHeks> zit je in de zelfde 'werkgroep' ?
<hansw> maar als je normaal als administrator werkt en ook die rechten geeft heb je kans dat je opmerking wel hout slaat
<hansw> Yente, de share moet voldoende rechten hebben om te benaderen, daarnaast is de werkgroep zoals oer aangeeft ook belangrijk
<Yente> ja, ik kan mijn andere laptop wel zien onder windows werkgroep home, maar kan verder niks openen. de nas zie ik helemaal niet
<hansw> je kunt de nas wel pingen en per bijvoorbeeld ftp bereiken?
<Yente> hansw: ik snap je opmerking niet helemaal, vanaf windows is de nas ook benaderbaar voor gebruikers met beperkte rechten. bij ubuntu ben ik er verder niet mee bekend of daar ook verschillen in gebruikers zijn.
<hansw> daarnaast kan het zijn dat je de announce moet aanzetten, windows doet dat zelf, linux gaat niet zomaar iedereen spammen dat hij een smb share heeft
<Yente> ~$ ping 192.168.0.102 PING 192.168.0.102 (192.168.0.102) 56(84) bytes of data. 64 bytes from 192.168.0.102: icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=0.254 ms
<hansw> http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/manpages-3/smb.conf.5.html <-- zoek op announce
<Yente> wat is announce?
<hansw> aankondigen
<OerHeks> ik denk dat je webdav nodig hebt > http://www.qnap.com/nl/pro_application.asp?ap_id=272
<Yente> cool, die laatste link ziet er leuk uit, maar in ubuntu software centrum staat geen webdav
<OerHeks> locaties > netwerk > verbinden met server
<hansw> terminal openen, apt-cache search webdav, en dan gaan zoeken of dat wat is
<Yente> -desktop:~$ apt-cache serch webdav E: Ongeldige operatie serch
<hansw> OerHeks, maar is webdav niet alleen maar een onderdeel voor het hele adc gebeugen?
<hansw> Yente, zet er sudo<spatie> voor
<OerHeks> search
<Yente> een heleboel tekst krijg ik dan.
<hansw> ow, en search ja :-)
<Yente> -desktop:~$ apt-cache search webdav libgnomevfs2-extra - GNOME Virtual File System (extra modules) libneon27 - An HTTP and WebDAV client library libneon27-gnutls - An HTTP and WebDAV client library (GnuTLS enabled) gnome-user-share - Bestandsdeling op gebruikerniveau via WebDAV of ObexFTP
<Yente> en toen?
<hansw> installeer die laatste die pakt vermoedelijk alle dependencies mee
<Yente> en hoe doe ik dat?
<OerHeks> in 10.04 en 10.10 gaat dat toch automatisch, als je via locaties verbind ?
<hansw> met apt-get install <naam van de package>
<Yente> en wat is de naam van de package?
<hansw> gnome-user-share <-- alles voor de eerste spatie
<MonkeyDust> Yente:  http://www.linux800.be/lx-svs-info-samba.php --- http://www.linux800.be/lx-svs-info-samba-client.php
<Yente> desktop:~$ apt-get install gnome-user-share E: Kon het vergrendelingsbestand '/var/lib/dpkg/lock' niet openen - open (13: Toegang geweigerd) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root
<OerHeks> sudo
<hansw> Yente, zet er sudo voor ja
<Yente> hij doet iets, bedankt voor de linkjes
<Yente> desktop:~$ sudo apt-get gnome-user-share E: Ongeldige operatie gnome-user-share
<hansw> sudo apt-get install .... en dan de rest
<hansw> sudo apt-get install gnome-user-share
<Yente> desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install gnome-user-share Pakketlijsten worden ingelezen... Klaar Boom van vereisten wordt opgebouwd        De status informatie wordt gelezen... Klaar gnome-user-share is reeds de nieuwste versie. gnome-user-share is ingesteld voor handmatige installatie. 0 pakketten opgewaardeerd, 0 pakketten nieuw geïnstalleerd, 0 te verwijderen en 0 niet opgewaardeerd.
<hansw> maar waarom webdav, oer?
<OerHeks> dat gaf die manier aan
<OerHeks> of heeft u bepaalde bedenkingen bij webdav ?
<Yente> OerHeks, u er enig vertrouwen in dat ik dit binnen nu en 2 week nog werkend krijg, met mijn kennis niveau?
<OerHeks> geen idee, welk merk nas is het eigenlijk ?
<Yente> http://www.unisupport.net/?product/index/ipn/351 << deze
<OerHeks> check eerst of hij wel aanstaat , Please start the NAS server web interface and select Media Server and click Apply, this will enable the UPNP sharing of the current files.
<Yente> hij staat aan, kan er op dit moment van een andere laptop bij
<OerHeks> kee
<Yente> gedaan, interface and select Media Server and click Apply
<MonkeyDust> ik wil ook een nas, wat kost dat? mijn broer heeft ook één
<Yente> die van mij was 100 euro,
<Yente> de harde schijf die er in moet komt uit mijn computer
<misnix> zelf bouwen van oude onderdelen -> 0 euro
<Yente> dat is te moeilijk,
<MonkeyDust> ik heb nog een ouwe pc, waar ik over ssh mee werk
<MonkeyDust> deze chat draait erop
<MonkeyDust> hoe stel ik ook weer een root paswoord in? rsync raagt ernaar
<Yente> Bedankt voor de hulp, maar ik ben bang dat het mij niet gaat lukken. Ik kijk er later wel weer naar. slaap lekker
#ubuntu-nl 2011-02-04
<MedUsaXIII> Heren, mijn ubuntu doet een beetje stom met het kopieren van data uit een card reader. Ik zet atm 2,7 gig fotos over en dat gaat met max 800kb/s . Is dit een bekend probleem ? ( onder windows leest deze combinatie makkelijk 25 mb per seconde )
<inSanity_> MedUsaXIII, dat is wel heel erg vreemd ja
<inSanity_> zou het zelf niet weten, mss dat iemand anders je helpen kan - of probeer anders vanmiddag/vanavond dan is het meestal drukker
<MedUsaXIII> inSanity_ , jup, maakt niet veel uit maar het duurt nu wel een klein uur om die 600 fotos op me pc te krijgen :(
<MedUsaXIII> heeft geen haast idd (;
<inSanity_> MedUsaXIII, suc6!
<MedUsaXIII> thnx (:
<JeroenzKlompz> oi, ivm youtube/googlevideo probleem kwam ik terecht @ https://www.mozilla.com/en-US/plugincheck/ waar werd gemeld dat ik een outdated adobe plugin heb. werd gelinkt naar de adobe site waar ik AdbeRdr9.4-1_i486linux_enu.bin heb gedownload. maar nu weet ik dus ff niet hoe ik het moet installeren. wat ik vond werkte niet (via terminal) en in dezelfde ubuntuforum thread werd ook gezegd om het via synaptics te doen, maar wat ik daar vond is al gei
<JeroenzKlompz> nstalleerd
<JeroenzKlompz> dus ik weet 't ff niet meer :|
<MonkeyDust> guys, ik kan met de Evolution mail client niet verzenden en ontvangen, gisteren lukte het nog en ik heb niets aangepast, hints & tips aub -- met webmail zie ik wel nieuwe berichten staan -- geen foutmelding
<Gotiniens> JeroenzKlompz, je hebt weinig aan de adobe reader als je een flashprobleem hebt
<JeroenzKlompz> k
<OerHeks> MonkeyDust, is je evolution offline na verzenden ?
<OerHeks> open instellingen, en druk op het stekkertje, connect
<JeroenzKlompz> wat er aan de hand is qua youtube/googlevideo weet ik niet, dacht eerst dat het aan een firefox addon lag, maar nadat ik alles had uitgeschakelt werkte videos nog steeds niet
<OerHeks> flashplugin via synaptic werkt hier prima, maar ik heb 64 bitjes
<JeroenzKlompz> en, vooralsnog alleen youtube/googlevideo, anderen doen het gewoon (vimeo, etc)
<MonkeyDust> OerHeks: al gecheckt of evolution in offline modus staat, het icoontje voor verzend/ontvang is grijs en ook F9 werkt niet
<MonkeyDust> misschien bij vermelden dat ik gisteren heb geëxperimenteerd met RSS feeds in Evolution
<JeroenzKlompz> in synaptics: geinstalleerd: adobe flash player plugin version 10 (10.1.102.65-2lucid1). zelfde als jullie?
<OerHeks> zit je op 32 bit ?
<JeroenzKlompz> zover ik weet, ja
<OerHeks> Shockwave Flash 10.1 r102
<OerHeks> ja dezelfde
<Gotiniens> JeroenzKlompz, heb je de cache van firefox al eens geleegd
<Gotiniens> ?
<JeroenzKlompz> k, het enige wat ik tot nog toe weet is dat wanneer ik een youtube vid probeer af te spelen is dat ik de tekst "an eror occurred, please try again later" krijg
<JeroenzKlompz> cache? ga ik ff doen
<OerHeks> check /home/<account>/.mozilla/firefox/ blablabla.default
<OerHeks> :P
<Gotiniens> mjah dat was mijn volgende stap geweest :P
<OerHeks> om precies te zijn /home/<account>/.mozilla/firefox/ bla bla bla.default/cache
<JeroenzKlompz> nope, geen effect
<JeroenzKlompz> verder nog opties?
<OerHeks> geen idee, als dit probleem blijft, reset je modem ??
<JeroenzKlompz> hmmm. als ik dat doe, moet dan de beveiliging/password/etc weer ingesteld worden (momenteel WEP)? beheerder is nl hvo/querido)
<JeroenzKlompz> wacht 'ns ff, als het daar aan ligt, dan hebben me medebewoners het zelfde probleem, right?
<OerHeks> jups
 * JeroenzKlompz gaat ff vragen
<JeroenzKlompz> k, 1 medebewoner is thuis, gaat zo ff checken (hoop dat zo snel is), grrrrrrrrr
<JeroenzKlompz> stomme is dat alle andere videoplayers het gewoon doen, het is tot nog toe alleen youtube/googlevideo
<JeroenzKlompz> o ja, en in tweetdeck doet youtube het wel
<JeroenzKlompz> en in chromium dot youtube het ook trouwens
<JeroenzKlompz> dus het zal wel een firefox ding zijn
<OerHeks> mogenlijk ja, maar je bent de 1e :-)
<JeroenzKlompz> misschien verstandiger om naar #firefox te gaan?
<JeroenzKlompz> ik weet bij god niet waar ik het moet zoeken
<OerHeks> ik ook niet jeroen, je kan #firefox proberen, of #ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> JeroenzKlompz: al bij de firefox plugins gezien, in synaptic manager?
<JeroenzKlompz> MonkeyDust, http://picpaste.com/pics/Screenshot-cdBHHoCV.1296828515.png
<MonkeyDust> JeroenzKlompz: vlc is een media player
<Gotiniens> JeroenzKlompz, maak eens een nieuw firefox profiel aan
<JeroenzKlompz> weet ik, heb ik ook geinstalleerd
<MonkeyDust> flashplugin ook eens proberen
<MonkeyDust> ah, libre office zit al in de repo's
<Gotiniens> ik ben er bijna 100% zeker van dat het aan firefox ligt en niet aan flash ofzo
<JeroenzKlompz> k, ff uitvogelen hoe dat werkt, firefox profile manager, compleet nieuw voor mij
<JeroenzKlompz> ok, geen idee hoe dit werkt etc, maar heb profile manager opgestart, nieuwe profiel gemaakt (moest alleen een naam intikken), clicked start firefox en voila, een default firefox komt op, zonder alle addons etc. maar als het aan een addon ligt, waarom deed youtube het dan niet toen ik alle addons had uitgeschakeld.
<JeroenzKlompz> of anders, hoe kan ik hiervan leren?
<JeroenzKlompz> o ja, youtube doet het dus met de nieuwe 2e profiel
<Gotiniens> je hebt nu een firefox zonder alle instellingen die je had, de cache enz
 * JeroenzKlompz probeerd het nog ff hier, vind het wel fijn dat het in het hollands ken
<Gotiniens> ik weet niet hoeveel werk er in je huidige profiel zit, maar ik had nu gewoon dat profiel weggegooid, en overnieuw begonnen
<JeroenzKlompz> k. maar de cache's had ik ook compleet gecleaned in het andere profiel, werkte ook niet.
<JeroenzKlompz> ok
<Gotiniens> JeroenzKlompz, zoals ik zei, je cache is niet het enige wat nu weg is
<Gotiniens> je hebt nu een firefox zoals die standaard geleverd word, er zijn geen eigen instellingen meer, tenzij je die nu gaat maken
<JeroenzKlompz> 'ns ff kijken. head addons toegevoegd, leek geen probleem, enigste instelling in preferences die ik had veranderd was block all cookies (behalve die in de uitzonderingenlijst), heb een keer een tip gekregen qua memory instellingen in about:config, gaf ook geen problemen
 * JeroenzKlompz denkt nog ff verder
<JeroenzKlompz> volgens mij was dat het wel
<Gotiniens> het zouden ook coockies kunnen zijn
<JeroenzKlompz> zal wel iets over het hooft zien
<JeroenzKlompz> *hoofd
<JeroenzKlompz> k, update, heb zojuist alles gecleared in Clear Recent History, in de originele profile, youtube doet het weer, maar, het rare is dat ik v/d week al alle cookies heb gedeleted, zonder effect op youtube/google video. vid probleem had ik al langer
<JeroenzKlompz> leermoment?
<JeroenzKlompz> en ook om een beetje inzicht te krijgen en weer wat te leren, wanneer het vanwege cookies is, wat gebeurt er dan/waarom gaat er iets fout
<Gotiniens> nou wat zou kunnen is het volgende: de youtube player laad een cookie voor de instellingen, nu is die cookie corrupt, en handelt de player dit niet helemaal goed af, en crasht ie
<Gotiniens> maar dat is 1 van de vele mogelijkheden
<JeroenzKlompz> k, thx. wel jammer dat nu alle history gedeleted is, maakte er veel gebruik van. misschien was het niet nodig om alles te clearen, maar deed het toch maar voor de zekerheid.
<JeroenzKlompz> maar het is fijn om af en toe een beetje inzicht op te doen, iets waar ik toch vel moeite mee heb. maar anders blijf je in het zelfde rondje modderen
<Gotiniens> inzicht is heel handig, vooral met problemen
<Gotiniens> ik zie hier heel vaak mensen die een probleem hebben, en dan in totaal de verkeerde kant hun oplossing zoeken, dat komt omdat ze niet weten hoe het in elkaar zit
<JeroenzKlompz> ach, tegen de tijd dat ik 60 ben ofzo zal het kwartje wel volledig gevallen zijn ;P Ben niet dom, maar het gaat bij mij zo verdomde rete langzaam, erg frustrerend. zijn wel meer zaken die ik wil uitvogelen, maar ga ik me er in verdiepen, snap ik er geen hol van. maar af en toe gebeurt het wel eens dat ik vele maanden later weer eens op een site terugkom waar ik eerder totaal niets mee kon, maar blijkbaar heb ik onderweg onderbewust toch bepaal
<JeroenzKlompz> de inzichten opgedaan waardoor ik het opeens (gedeeltelijk) vat
<JeroenzKlompz> ach, gedult is een schone zaak, niewaar ;)
<JeroenzKlompz> thx in ieder geval etc :D, ik ga maar weer eens verder aanmodderen
<Gotiniens> ach ja, bij mij ging het ook niet vanzelf
<Gotiniens> ik heb ook de de nodige opleidingen achter de rug, en wss over een paar maand begin ik met certificering
<JeroenzKlompz> over opleiding gesproken, ik moet eens wat vaker opletten of er af en toe nog ergens ubuntu cursussen gegeven worden. IRL, net zoals er vele windhoos cursussen zijn in buurthuizen, lijkt me erg fijn.
<Gotiniens> ik ken ze niet
<Gotiniens> hier in de buurt dan
 * JeroenzKlompz hoopt dat wonen in a'dam nog enigsinds een voordeel is
<JeroenzKlompz> k, ff snel een peuk, moet er vandoor, iemand wacht
 * JeroenzKlompz heeft ubuntu vanaf 7.04, daarvoor slechts 5 maanden vista
<JeroenzKlompz> computer ervaring daarvoor is verwaarloosbaar, toen ik me eerste laptop had kon ik net 8 maanden ofzo copy/pasten, lol
<MonkeyDust> poco pech => http://tweakers.net/nieuws/72432/microsoft-verspreidde-trojan-via-windows-update.html
<MonkeyDust> hoe weet ik met de command line of een systeem ext3 of ext4 is?
<viezerd> MonkeyDust: 'blkid'
<Gotiniens> ik zeg mount
<Gotiniens> al zal blkid wss echt naar het filesystem kijken, met mount zie je enkel hoe het filesystem gemount is (daar kan een verschil inzitten)
<OerHeks> oke duidelijk, multi touch gaat niet lekker werken in 10.10
<OerHeks> kreeg het advies te wachtten of overstappen op natty, maar daar is multi touch/2 finger scroll ook nog niet helemaal op orde, met apple magic trackpad
<OerHeks> :(
<Gotiniens> jammer
<OerHeks> ja, maar goed, ding loopt niet weg.
<Gotiniens> nee precies
<OerHeks> nu ik duidelijkheid heb, dacht ik laat het maar gelijk melden :P
<camie> halo goede avond iedereen
<camie> ik heb een oaar vragen
<camie> ik wil software waarmee ik
<OerHeks> :-)
<camie> 1  geluid achteraf kan inspreke aan men video
<camie> ondertiteling plaatsen
<camie> en da is het zowat
<camie> ik heb een bluetooth headset voor men pc
<OerHeks> voor video-editting zijn er veel progjes.
<Gotiniens> openshot bijv
<OerHeks> pitivi, avidemux openshot idd
<camie> en welke zou aan men eise voldoen ?
<Gotiniens> ik denk dat we de belangrijkste nu wel genoemd hebben
<Gotiniens> is pitivi niet standaard bij ubuntu installed?
<Gotiniens> camie, ik denk allemaal wel
<camie> jah
<camie> ik zal is zien naar pitivi
<OerHeks> zie windows movie maker > http://www.linuxalt.com/
<camie> hahah windows movie maker oer vergeten dat ik met UBUNTU werk
<camie> en windows movie maker daar kan ik geen tekst inspreken op video he
<OerHeks> daarnaast staan de linux varianten :-)
<camie> ah maar kent iemand bij we'lke ik live kan inspreken (:
<camie> dus terwijl video afspeelt da ik zeg en da da er dan achterj
<camie> kolt
<OerHeks> ja, met vrijwel elke kan je beeld afspelen, en een track inspreken, en dan beide exporteren
<OerHeks> eventueel met ondertiteling, wat je aangaf.
<camie> ja maar tijdens da da speelt
<camie> spreek ik da in$
<OerHeks> ja, dat zeg ik volgens mij, net.
<camie> met pitivi lukt het lme ni
<lg188> kan ik vanuit ubuntu ergens windows logboeken zien?
<OerHeks> logboeken op een windows machine ?
<lg188> ja, $
<lg188> logs ofzo iets
<lg188> heb nodig om een windows rash te fixen
<OerHeks> ik zou niet weten waar die staan, in de 'root' van C: ?
<lg188> crash*
<lg188> http://www.kennisnet.nl/cpb/portal/entree/gebruikentree/hulpmiddelen/aandeslag/ldap_exporter/htm/hetwindowslogboek.htm
<OerHeks> Windows creates a lot of log files in the root of your boot drive
<OerHeks> mischien hidden ?
<lg188> k
 * lg188 probeert de evenetviewer te runnen
<lg188> event*
<lg188> dat werkt niet. 'console bestand eventvwr.msc niet gevonden"
<lg188> mhm even ultra defragger eraf gegooid. die starte automatisch op
<lg188> even kijken als t effect heeft
<MonkeyDust> guys, over fstab => ik heb rw gespecifieerd, de drive wordt gemount, maar is toch read-only, hints & tips aub?
<OerHeks> hoe luid je entry in fstab ?
<MonkeyDust> 192.168.1.100:/home/geert       /home/gbachot/debian-server     nfs     rw              0       0
<MonkeyDust> zoals je ziet is het een nfs mount
<OerHeks> mischien spatie tussen IP: en /home/geert
<OerHeks> nee, dat is correct
<lg188> hallo
<OerHeks> MonkeyDust, handmatig toevoegen lukt ook niet, onderaan http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/NFS
#ubuntu-nl 2011-02-05
<exalt> goeie morgen, elke keer wanneer ik mijn laptop opstart lees ik "faileed to load uvc video nogwat" is dit mijn grafische module ?
<Aegir> Aegir: Quit
<Cugel> Probeer eens 'sudo modprobe uvcvideo'?
<Wobbo> PDF gnome evince is super, maar ik wil verschillende PDF samen voegen. Er zijn een hoop PDF spullen. Is er een tip? Gewoon bestaande PDF samen voegen.
<OerHeks> openoffice ?
<Wobbo> Een PDF openen in "OpenOffice.org Tekstverwerker" werkt niet zo best.
<OerHeks> ligt aan de pdf natuurlijk. zelfgemaakt, of een officiële.
<OerHeks> misschien is dit wat, niet getest > http://ubuntuhowtos.com/howtos/merge_pdf_files
<Wobbo> De pdf door Firefox of Expr
<OerHeks> ??
<OerHeks> kan firefox pdf maken., wist ik niet.
<Wobbo> Ja, als je een website wil printen maar je hebt geen printer dan kan je het pdf'eren.
<OerHeks> ah zo
<Wobbo> Het gaat over website met foto's printen. Maar website printen maakt nooit mooie A4. Het plakt alles gewoon aan elkaar.
<Wobbo> Dus wil het in lagen doen en dan de PDF weer aan elkaar.
<OerHeks> lekker knutselen dus.
<Wobbo> Ja, html / css heeft niet veel over A4.
<Wobbo> Eigenlijk niets.
<Wobbo> Dus iets meer dan Evince.
<OerHeks> probeer die pdftk
<Wobbo> ok
<Wobbo> 63MB?
<Ronnie> Wobbo: probeer eens: http://pcsplace.com/linux/merge-split-pdf-files-on-linux-and-ubuntu-pdf-shuffler/
<Wobbo> Ok
<Wobbo> Pdftk werkt super. Nu ok PDF-Shuffler bekijken.
<Wobbo> Thanks! PDF-Shuffler en Pdftk zijn pressies wat ik nodig hebt.
<OerHeks> have fun :-)
<Wobbo> Lol, het is voor me welk (gelukkig vind ik me werk leuk).
<Wobbo> Maar al mijn werk/thuis/games/etc. gaat al 5,2 jaar met alleen ubu super.
<Wobbo> De haat deze Micro Windo is ook elk jaar erger... =D
<petrov> hoi, iemand die een idee heeft om screenshots te maken van een virtuele machine (installatie van linux) via virtual box?
<Gotiniens> gewoon de normale optie manier om screenshots te maken?
<petrov> maar die moet je dan nog bewerken :p
<Gotiniens> want?
<Gotiniens> je kan toch ook in de virtuele machine screenshots maken?
<petrov> ja later, nu zijn het screenshots van de installatie
<Gotiniens> ah kijk
<Gotiniens> dat kan toch ook?
<Gotiniens> via de live cd?
<petrov> zal ze wel bewerken
<Gotiniens> en je kan op je host ook applicationes-> assecories en dan kiezen voor select area to grab
<Gotiniens> ik moet weg
<petrov> k, thx
<Dykam> hmm, ik heb nu pulseaudio equalizer, die gebruikt, ladspa. maar ik krijg hem niet erdoorheen geleid
<Dykam> dat is, hij reageert alleen op de alsa instellingen
<MonkeyDust> .
<OerHeks> nou leuk dan, Kan niet voldoen aan afhankelijkheid: libsqlite3-0 (>= 3.7.3)
<OerHeks> ik dacht, ik probeer eens lego constructor, beta, alleen 64 bit deb of sourcecode > http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/02/lego-cad-app-konstruktor-hits-beta/
<Ronnie> zou die nieuwe versie echt nodig zijn, of gewoon easy packaging?
<OerHeks> ja dat vraag ik me af
<OerHeks> ik was al helemaal happy, toen ik die deb zag :(
<OerHeks> ik heb dus libsqlite 3.7.2-1ubuntu0.1
<OerHeks> grumble
<OerHeks> geen 3.7.3
<Ronnie> een .deb is dat een .zip, of een tar.xxxx ?
<OerHeks> in synaptic zie ik dat ik 3.7.2 heb
<OerHeks> op die konstruct site staat een 64 bit deb, en een tarball http://konstruktor.influx.kr/konstruktor-0.9-beta1.tar.bz2
<OerHeks> deb-package
<Ronnie> OerHeks: nu aan het installeren, heb de depends file aangepast
<Ronnie> OerHeks: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636724 (heb vi wel vervangen door nano )
<OerHeks> ah thnx even lezen :-)
<niks1608> hoi allemaal
<niks1608> ff een vraagje
<Dykam> aah, dammit, kan niet tegelijk pulseaudio equalizer / ladspa gebruiken als duplix
<Dykam> *duplex
<niks1608> heb een seriele terminal toegevoegt in init werkt wel maar er gebeurt bij boot iets geks
<niks1608> wie weet daar meer van?
<OerHeks> wat is iets geks ?
<niks1608> na de login prompt komt er de tekst AT+GCAP 2maal en dan is de lijn dood
<niks1608> moet daarna restart tty..... uitvoren dan blijft alles normaal
<OerHeks> niks1608, ik heb geen idee, misschien iemand die meeleest ?
<niks1608> het lijkt erop dat er in init ook een modem control wordt opgestart maar ik weet niet welke
<niks1608> AT+GCAP is een hayes modem controlword
<OerHeks> Ronnie, in de comments lees ik (Within package directory) sudo apt-get install povray-includes && dpkg -i --force-all *.deb
<OerHeks> lijkt me dat die terminal een seriele verbinding via modem protocol wil opstarten voor je.
<niks1608> dat dacht ik ook maar het is een getty op de seriele lijn
<niks1608>  als getty -L 9600 ttyUSB0 vt52
<niks1608> zie documentatie serial consolle how to
<pestvogel> Vraagje: Kun je network-manager zo configureren dat één wifi-adapter met rust gelaten word en de andere online?
<MonkeyDust> guys, ik heb digitale TV over adsl, gateway 192.168.1.1, de TV heeft als IP adres 192.168.2.1, waar ik naar kan pingen, maar niet oproepen met mijn browser, hints & tips iemand?
<OerHeks> dan heeft uw TV geen apache
<OerHeks> mwanzo !
<OerHeks> oeps verkeerde tab, klas gaat zo starten
<Ronnie> http://pastebin.com/jBMAH2AR wie ziet er een verschil tussen de 2 functies (de 1e geeft geen response, de 2e geeft wel een response)
<commandoline> Ronnie: Wordt er wel een GET-request gestuurd?
<Ronnie> commandoline: het vreemde is, dat bij de eerste ik wel een get request zie (maar die faalt), de 2e zie ik in firebug geen get, maar die doet het wel
<MrChrisDruif> Ronnie: De eerste maakt er geen goede hyperlink van?
<commandoline> lijkt me niet, volgens mij is er geen $.postJson en dat zou betekenen dat die data in de body wordt meegestuurd.
<Ronnie> MrChrisDruif: bij de eerste krijg ik in firebug gewoon een goede response van flickr
<commandoline> i.p.v. in de URL
<Ronnie> commandoline: probeer dit eens: http://pastebin.com/xXPw3LMe
<commandoline> hmm, beide leveren bij mij een fout op, omdat ik geen API key heb
<commandoline> (eerste link die je stuurde)
<commandoline> maar wel vrijwel dezelfde fout
<commandoline> maar mijn vermoeden klopt dus niet, beide leveren een get-request op.
<Ronnie> commandoline: key = 8c969a1e8a49629bb89b411930ab1cc8   -  user_id = 1573494@N25
<commandoline> code 2; message 'unknown user'
<commandoline> bij beide requests
<hansw> vermoedelijk klopt de site niet waar je hem op test. Api's hangen vaak aan een site vast
<commandoline> hansw: dat zal idd wel.
<commandoline> en diezelfde fout geld voor het tweede codevoorbeeld
<commandoline> ik zie vanaf firebug gewoon allemaal werkende requests, behalve dat ik geweigerd wordt tijdens de authentication-procedure.
<Ronnie> commandoline: gebruikt deze id eens: 56002521@N08
<Ronnie> die werkt wel
<Ronnie> maar dan nog werken de callbacks niet
<Ronnie> het is schijnbaar de vraagteken op het eind
<Ronnie> als die er niet staat werkt het niet
<Ronnie> workaround: $.getJSON('http://api.flickr.com/services/rest/?' + $.param(data) + '?', parseResponse);
<commandoline> ok, dat werkt iig :)
<commandoline> callback3 error1 XMLHttpRequest { onreadystatechange=[xpconnect wrapped nsIDOMEventListener], readyState=4, more...}
<commandoline> callback3 error2 parsererror
<commandoline> dus jQuery krijg het blijkbaar niet voor elkaar om de resultaten te parsen, terwijl firebug dat wel zonder problemen doet. Vreemd, maar goed, zolang die workaround maar werkt.
<niks1608> hoi allemaal
<MrChrisDruif> Hai niks1608
<niks1608> heb een probleem met een serial terminal, wie weet daar meer van?
<hansw> niks, omschrijf het probleem en je kansen worden groter
<niks1608> er is een getty geplaatst in init voor ttyUSB0
<hansw> maar?
<niks1608> deze start goed op krijg de login promt
<hansw> met wat voor terminal emu ga je er heen?
<niks1608> dan na enige tellen komt er echter AT+GCAP op de display en dan gaat de lijn plat
<niks1608> aan de seriele poort hangt een echte text terminal
<niks1608> dus niks emu the real thing
<hansw> vt100? 200? iets anders?
<niks1608> vt52
<hansw> je ziet wel wat verschijnen als je iets typt?
<niks1608> als ik de getty restart werkt alles ok
<hansw> S0:12345:respawn:/sbin/agetty -w -h -L 19200 ttyS0 ansi zoiets?
<niks1608> mijn probleem is dat ik niet weet welke modem control er in init wordt gestart
<niks1608> ja precies maar dan voor ttyUSB0
<hansw> ja
<hansw> probeer eens met de baud waardes te spelen
<hansw> 9600 bijvoobeeld
<niks1608> dat hoeft niet het werkt gewoon
<niks1608> aleen na boot komt de modem control text en gaat de lijn plat
<hansw> maar ik ben slapen, morgen 2 uur heen en 2 uur terug rijden
<hansw> sorry
<niks1608> geeft niet ik kom er wel achter
<niks1608> iemand anders nog sugesties?
#ubuntu-nl 2011-02-06
<Dennis_> hello?
<Dennis_> kan iemand mij advies geven ?
<saymoo> stel je vraag, als iemand het antwoord weet, zal hij/zij reageren. ;)
<Dennis_> Ik heb een Playonhd mini mediaspeler die aangesloten is via een utp kabel
<Dennis_> aan mijn pc hangt een Externe HD met daarop films
<Dennis_> De HD is NTFS geformatteerd, hoe kan ik deze delen in Ubuntu zodat deze zichtbaar en benaderbaar is via Ubuntu
<Dennis_> en dat ik kan streamen naar de Playon?
<Dennis_> met windhoos werkt dit makkelijk
<Dennis_> Met Samba zie ik de shares wel op de Playon, maar kan niet op de shares inloggen
<Dennis_> ik heb alleen nog win7 voor het streamen maar wil helemaal over naar Ubuntu
<Dennis_> Kan ik van die windows shit af ;)
<saymoo> check de samba share rechten eens na
<Dennis_> die staan op everyone
<marcel_> hallo allemaal
<saymoo> mount je die ntfs partities automatisch, of handmatig
<Dennis_> hoe kan ik die op automatisch zetten ?
<Dennis_> hoi Marcel
<saymoo> maw hoe doe je het nu?
<Dennis_> Die doe ik nu handmatig
<Dennis_> maar wil het automatisch hebben
<saymoo> wat is je commando precies?
<Dennis_> niet goed denk ik
<Dennis_> haha
<Cugel> In /etc/fstab een regeltje toevoegen.
<Dennis_> welke regel?
<Cugel> Voorbeelden: http://www.linuxjournal.com/video/automounting-filesystems-etcfstab
<Dennis_> top die heb ik opgeslagen
<saymoo> omg.. onduidelijke video
<saymoo> ;)
<marcel_> ik zit met een vraag en hoop hier het antwoord te vinden
<Dennis_> maar het zou dus gewoon moeten werken
<Dennis_> dat streamen
<Cugel> Vooruit marcel_, vraag gerust.
<marcel_> en zo ja
<marcel_> is er iemand bekend met usenet
<marcel_> zijn er ook proggies
<marcel_> om dingen te uppen
<Dennis_> naar Usenet bedoel je ?
<marcel_> ben overgestapt van windloos
<marcel_> ja
<Dennis_> hmm
<Dennis_> mss dat iemand anders het weet
<marcel_> heb al tal van dingen geprobeerd
<Cugel> Er zijn vele usenet programma's, maar ik heb er geen ervaring mee. hellanzb en dergelijke.
<marcel_> lottanzb bij de weg super ;)
<Dennis_> ik denk dat Marcel een upload programma bedoeld, ipv download
<marcel_> ja idd
<marcel_> downloaden doe ik met lottanzb
<marcel_> super proggie
<marcel_> maar nu wil ik een proggie werkend vinden die ook upload
<marcel_> had zelf altijd autorarpar
<marcel_> maar sat gaat niet werken
<marcel_> omdat die errors aangeeft
<marcel_> en directx
<marcel_> nodig heeft
<saymoo> mss is dit iets? http://newspost.unixcab.org/
<marcel_> oke thnx ik gaat effe checke ;)
<saymoo> geen idee of het iets is, maar las er diverse dingen over (positief)
<saymoo> maar het is wel console, geen gui
<Dennis_> is er gen gui versie ?
<Dennis_> geen
<saymoo> newspost is non gui
<saymoo> zover ik weet
<Alex--> Hoi, ik wil Unity installeren op 10.04 LTS desktop.
<Alex--> Nu heb ik de PPA http://ppa.launchpad.net/canonical-dx-team/une/ubuntu     toegevoegd
<Alex--> Aan de software bronnen
<Alex--> Maar als ik nu naar Synaptic ga, en ik doe reload
<Alex--> En typ in unity, krijg ik alleen als resultaat gnome-theme-extras
<Alex--> Maar geen unity..
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get install unity
<OerHeks> maar die UNE is voor netbook ?
<OerHeks> https://launchpad.net/~canonical-dx-team/+archive/une?field.series_filter=
<OerHeks> geen unity daar :-)
<Alex--> nee voor desktop
<Alex--> OerHeks: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get install unity
<Alex--> E: Kon pakket unity niet vinden
<OerHeks> klopt
<OerHeks> zie de link die ik gaf, ouwe ppa
<Alex--> ppa:canonical-dx-team/une is de nieuwe ppa?
<OerHeks> nee, dat is de ppa die jij geeft
<Alex--> ja die staat op https://launchpad.net/~canonical-dx-team/+archive/une?field.series_filter=
<Alex--> "You can update your system with unsupported packages from this untrusted PPA by adding ppa:canonical-dx-team/une to your system's Software Sources"
<OerHeks> je hebt dus de foute ppc
<OerHeks> hier een howto voor 2d unity, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-ubuntu-unity-2d-using-ppa-in-ubuntu-11-0410-10.html
<Alex--> is er oko een 3d dan?
<Alex--> ook *
<OerHeks> of er 3d unity is, dacht het nog van niet.
<Alex--> sudo apt-get install unity-qt-default-settings
<Alex--> E: Kon pakket unity-qt-default-settings niet vinden
<OerHeks> wel voor 10.10 http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/unity
<OerHeks> en hier staat dat die 2d voor 10.10 en 11.04 is > http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/unity_2d
<Alex--> W: Ophalen van http://ppa.launchpad.net/unity/ppa/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz 404  Not Found is mislukt
<OerHeks> wat een pech zeg :(
<Alex--> als ik sudo add-apt-repository ppa:unity/ppa  toevoeg
<OerHeks> gewoon 10.10 installeren, of 11.04
<Alex--> virtualbox dus
<OerHeks> kan je proberen, maar unity werkt daar niet in.
<johanvd> in de nieuwste VB schijnt het wel weer te werken
<Alex--> waarom niet?
<johanvd> maar daar ben ik niet helemaal zeker van. het was een probleem met de virtuele drivers voor de videokaart
<OerHeks> vbix 4.0 ? tot nu toe niet, johanvd
<OerHeks> of 4.01
<Alex--> johanvd: welke versie moet ik dan nemen?
<Alex--> 11.04 of 10.10 UNR?
<johanvd> volgens mij de nieuwe versie 4.nogwat, en installeer daarna de guest-additions.
<Alex-->  waar kan ik 11.04 krijgen?
<OerHeks> guest additions zitten al in 4.0 dacht ik, maar die is niet OSE.
<OerHeks> = bij oracle ophalen
<Alex--> Fout: Conflicteert met het geïnstalleerde pakket  'virtualbox-3.2'
<Alex--> hoe kan ik upgraden?
<johanvd> dat klopt, je kan niet 2 verschillende versies van VB installeren,
<johanvd> je moet dus de oude eerst verwijderen.
<Alex--> ja, maar gaan mijn guest os's niet weg dan?
<johanvd> 11.04 staat hier trouwens: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/natty/alpha-2/
<OerHeks> virtual box 4 en extentionpack > http://www.webupd8.org/2010/12/install-virtualbox-40-stable-in-ubuntu.html
<johanvd> die hou je gewoon
<OerHeks> images van 3.2 kunnen errors geven. gewoon nieuwe image aanmaken
<OerHeks> grapjes van oracle
<Alex--> images?
<OerHeks> ja, image/vdi/vm
<johanvd> het zou wel heel stom zijn van oracle als de oude vm's niet meer zouden werken
<Alex--> me virtualbox installatie dus/
<Alex--> die gaat er dus aan?
<johanvd> ik gebruik al tijden VB, verschillende versies al meegemaakt en oude images werken nog steeds
<OerHeks> ik zeg maar wat ik zie, johanvd
<johanvd> dat trek ik ook niet in twijfel, het is alleen raar dat ze daar geen rekening mee houden.
<OerHeks> het eerste waar vbox4 over gaat zeuren is het filesystem van je oude image.
<OerHeks> technisch werkt de rest wel
<OerHeks> effin, gewoon uitproberen, knap als je unity draaiend krijgt.
<johanvd> ik zit nog op VB 3.2 en heb alleen 2 headless server-images draaien. geen fratsen, dat scheelt ;)
<Alex--> headless?
<johanvd> geen monitor-output
<johanvd> alleen verbinden via SSH
<johanvd> dat scheelt heel veel in performance
<johanvd> Alex--, als je unity uit wil proberen zou je natuurlijk ook een live cd of usb kunnen proberen
<johanvd> dat is dan niet in je bestaande installatie, maar dan kan je het in ieder geval al testen.
<Alex--> ah
<Alex--> ja dat kan ook
<Alex--> maar heb geen usb stick
<johanvd> dan moet je een cd
<johanvd> cd branden
<Alex--> dkms.conf: Error! No 'DEST_MODULE_LOCATION' directive specified. dkms.conf: Error! No 'PACKAGE_NAME' directive specified. dkms.conf: Error! No 'PACKAGE_VERSION' directive specified. dkms.conf: Error! No 'DEST_MODULE_LOCATION' directive specified. dkms.conf: Error! No 'PACKAGE_NAME' directive specified. dkms.conf: Error! No 'PACKAGE_VERSION' directive specified.  Error! Bad conf file.
<OerHeks> Note: Ubuntu/Debian users might want to install the dkms package to ensure that the VirtualBox host kernel modules (vboxdrv, vboxnetflt and vboxnetadp) are properly updated
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get install dkms
<Alex--> dkms is reeds de nieuwste versie.
<OerHeks> misschien even uit- en weer inloggen ?
<Alex--> Zo
<Alex--> Ben ik weer
<Alex--> Ik heb nu 11.04 beta draaien
<Alex--> in virtualbox
<Alex--> hoe krijg ik unity erop?
<Gotiniens> volgens mij werkt unity niet in virtualbox vanwege de niet 3d videokaart die in virtualbox word gesimuleerd
<Alex--> ....
<Alex--> :(
<Alex--> en waarom heeft mijn netbook zoveel moeite met 10.10 ?
<Gotiniens> er zou trouwens nog wel een 2d variant van unity moeten komen, die werkt dan dus wel in virtualbox, maar schijnbaar is die er nog niet
<Alex--> 2d variant?
<Gotiniens> ja een variant van unity die geen 3d acceleratie nodig heeft
<Alex--> ah
<Alex--> weet iemand hoe ik xchat in de starter krijg bij 10.10 ?
<Cees> Voor unity is virtualbox versie 4 nodig.
<Alex--> ik heb virtualbox versie 4
<Cees> je moet ook de additions drivers installeren in 11.04
<Cees> https://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/VirtualBoxGast#Gastuitbreidingen
<Cees> sry, ik bedoel: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/VirtualBoxGast#Gastuitbreidingen
<Alex--> wat is het verschil?
<Alex--> tussen de 2 links?
<Alex--> ze zijn niet klikbaar in xchat...
<Cees> bij mij is niets klikbaar in xchat, maar kan de link wel openen met rechtermuis -> Open link in browser
<Alex--> wacht
<Alex--> me netbook trekt dit nie
<Alex--> t
<Alex--> firefox en skype en xchat
<Alex--> het hdd lampje brandt permanent
<Alex--> is hier een oplossing voor?
<Alex--> iemand?
<Alex--> ?
<Alex--> kan iemand me helpen met mijn netbook?
<commandoline> Alex--: wat is er aan de hand mee?
<Alex--> langzaam
<Alex--> switchen tussen venster duurt heel lang
<commandoline> wat draai je erop en wat voor netbook is het?
<Alex--> acer aspire one d250
<Alex--> 512 mb ram
<Alex--> ubuntu 10.10 UNR
<commandoline> hmm, ik heb dezelfde hier staan...
<Alex--> ook een d250?
<commandoline> 512 mb iig.
<commandoline> & ook een aspire one.
<commandoline> en die is idd vrij traag met een standaard installatie zodra je meer dan één venster opent, volgens mij is de hardware gewoon de beperkende factor.
<Alex--> en 8 gb ssd
<Alex--> wat is de bottleneck?
<commandoline> ja, zo iets.
<commandoline> hmm, ik heb het nooit gemeten, maar ik vermoed het geheugen.
<commandoline> hoe ik het hier thuis oplos:
<commandoline> ik zet m'n hoofdcomputer aan, en log vervolgens via ssh -X in. Daarna start ik daarin alle applicaties, en dan is het goed werkbaar.
<Alex--> ssh -X?
<commandoline> maar dan moet je dus wel op hetzelfde netwerk zitten als een normale computer
<commandoline> je logt zeg maar in op je andere computer, je komt dan in een terminal terecht.
<commandoline> maar dankzij de -X kan je ook grafische programma's starten.
<Alex--> en de resolutie wordt goed?
<commandoline> en die draaien dan op de hoofdcomputer, alleen worden ze wel helemaal geïntegreerd in de desktopomgeving van de laptop
<Alex--> welke software heb ik hier voor nodig?
<Alex--> dus dit is geen remote desktop iets?
<Alex--> en hoe doe je het onderweg dan?
<commandoline> niet, dat is dan ook gelijk het nadeel.
<commandoline> ik vertelde alleen hoe ik het doe.
<Alex--> dan is het nut van dat ding eigenlijk ook helemaal weg
<Alex--> :P
<Alex--> mja brb
<Neblus> Goedemiddag
<Gotiniens> middag
<Neblus> Ik heb een Asus eee pc 1015PE, waarop ik Ubuntu 10.10 Netbook geïnstalleerd heb. Dit werkt in principe prima, alleen als ik wil afsluiten of opnieuw opstarten werkt dit niet, en lijkt de computer vast te lopen. Heb jij hier een oplossing voor?
<Gotiniens> krijg je geen melding ofzo?
<Neblus> nee, alleen het ubuntu opstartscherm
<Neblus> en vervolgens blijft dit gewoon staan
<Gotiniens> lijkt een bekend probleem
<Gotiniens> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kernel-package/+bug/711501
<Gotiniens> kan je in de grub een oudere kernel kiezen?
<Neblus> ik heb geen idee hoe dat moet
<Gotiniens> tijdens het opstarten van Ubuntu krijg je dan een scherm waar je meerdere ubuntu kernels kan kiezen
<Gotiniens> als je die niet ziet, heb je maar 1 kernel op je systeem staan
<Neblus> dat zie ik niet, dus maar 1 kernel
<Gotiniens> ik ben bang dat je even geduld moet hebben, dat probleem is zo te zien ook pas recentelijk gemeld
<Neblus> oke dat is jammer
<Gotiniens> maar hou die link in de gaten, daar wordt de oplossing waarschijnlijk gepost
<Neblus> ga ik doen, bedankt voor de moeite in ieder geval
<Tecumseh> goedenmiddag
<emilija> hi dutch peoplee
<Tecumseh> ik heb zojuist een verse installatie van kubuntu 10.10 gedaan met daarbij de upgrade naar kde4.6 vanuit de kubuntu ppa backports. Niet alle pakketten zijn blijkbaar compleet, ik heb nog een aantal met versie 4.5.1 staan. Ik ben hier achter gekomen omdat de plasma weather desktop niet werkt en ik dus de juiste library probeer te installeren. Hoe krijg ik op een goede manier toch alle pakketten naar 4.6.0 geupgrade?
<OerHeks> Tecumseh, heb je andere PPa's die mogenlijk dwars  kunnen zitten ?
<sgs1990> weet iemand hoe ik het daa2iso pakket moet toepassen op een .bin en een .cue bestand?
<sgs1990> ik zat dat dit een vervanger was voor poweriso maar krijg het niet aan de gang
<Tecumseh> OerHeks: volgens mij niet
<Tecumseh> ik vraag me ondertussen trouwens wel af of dit het probleem wel is, lijkt erop dat ik de aptitude melding verkeerd gelezen heb
<OerHeks> Tecumseh, ik lees dat plasma idd niet werkt.
<Tecumseh> probleem wat ik nu in elk geval wel heb is dat de plasma-weather-wallpaper niet werkt, kan nog niet een oplossing vinden
<OerHeks> man daa2iso
<OerHeks> met k3b/brasero kan je ook een iso maken.
<OerHeks> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man1/daa2iso.1.html
<OerHeks>  daa2iso <input.daa> <output.iso>
<sgs1990> thanks oerheks
<Tecumseh> [19:59] <OerHeks> Tecumseh, ik lees dat plasma idd niet werkt.
<Tecumseh> waar doel je dan op? probleem van 4.6 of bij mij?
<OerHeks> probleem van 4.6
<Tecumseh> ok, heb je toevallig een link met wat leesvoer / eventuele workarounds?
<OerHeks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/700255 en hier http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=66&t=92957
<OerHeks> misschien een oplossing, #7 en #8 https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/+bug/708151
<Tecumseh> thx
<OerHeks> ene meld reconfigure werkt niet, later wel ...
<OerHeks> als het wel werkt, post dit dan ook :-)
<Tecumseh> moet zeggen dat de problemen die hier genoemd worden niet voorkomen bij mij
<OerHeks> plasma start alleen niet ?
<Tecumseh> login werkt gewoon en de upgrade heeft niet echt foutmeldingen voortgebracht
<Tecumseh> plasma start wel
<Tecumseh> alleen de plasma weather wallpaper lijkt geen verbindingg met zijn datasource te hebben
<OerHeks> Tecumseh, draai je 32 of 64 bit ?
<Tecumseh> 64
<OerHeks> lijkt dit op jouw probleem ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/+bug/694053
<OerHeks> ow dit ging over rc1 :(
<OerHeks> libpolkit-qt-1-1
<Tecumseh> dit is inderdaad iets anders, maar geen verloren tijd want ik steek er toch weer iets van op
<OerHeks> ik lees veel over snelheidswinst.
<OerHeks> misschien ook maar eens KDE erop gooien
<Tecumseh> terug naar de zoekmachine, heb ondertussen de achtergrond maar veranderd en hoop binnenkort wat te vinden wat het verhelpen kan
<Tecumseh> het idee is wel dat kde nu pas helemaal werkbaar is, zijn een heel eind gekomen vanaf 4.2
<Tecumseh> heb alleen geen vergelijk met gnome
<Tecumseh> met name de nieuwe aanpak met activities bevalt me wel, daar was ik mee aan het instellen
<saymoo> waarom crashed kdenlive telkens by renderen.. (99%, crashing)
<saymoo> welke codec ik ook toepas
<saymoo> etc..
<Tecumseh> ik heb al een tijd geen kdenlive gebruikt, hoe zit je met geheugen, swapspace en schijfruimte?
<saymoo> ruim 1 gig vrij geheugen, geen swap activiteit, en tig gigs vrij op schijf
<saymoo> maar, ik denk dat het een bug is
<Tecumseh> doe eens een df -h
<saymoo> want ik les net, dat meerdere users problemen hebben ermee
<Tecumseh> eens kijken of toevallig je temp directory vol is
<saymoo> lol
<saymoo> 80KB in temp
<saymoo> ;)
<saymoo> dus niks...
<saymoo> ;)
<Tecumseh> dat is wat er gebruikt wordt of wat er vrij is?
<saymoo> gebruikt
<saymoo> op dit moment
<saymoo> ;)
<Gotiniens> ja maar hoeveel is er vrij :P
<saymoo> ehm
<saymoo> het is geen apparte partitie
<saymoo> maar de partitie waar de tmp op staat is 90GB beschikbaar
<saymoo> op dit moment
<Gotiniens> ik neem aan dat het geen lange full HD film is wat je aan het bewerken bent?
<saymoo> nope
<saymoo> simpele recording
<saymoo> met wat transities e.d.
<saymoo> dus, moet makkelijk passen lijkt me ;)
<Gotiniens> dan neem ik aan dat 90GB wel genoeg is inderdaad
<saymoo> via google, ben ik er al achter dat er veel render problemen zijn met de versie die hetzelfde is aan die in ubuntu
<saymoo> dus.. moet wel een BUG zijn.
<Gotiniens> daar lijkt het wel op ja
<Gotiniens> mischien kan je in die berichten wel work arrounds vinden
<saymoo> idd.. zal eens verder neuzen
<saymoo> ;)
<saymoo> of anders kijken of er een PPA is
<saymoo> voor kdenlive
<saymoo> dank voor zover Tecumseh, Gotiniens
<saymoo> ;)
<OerHeks> saymo je zou 0.7.8 van sunap kunnen proberen > https://launchpad.net/~sunab/+archive/kdenlive-svn
<Tecumseh> alsjeblieft saymoo
<OerHeks> ipv 0.7.7.1
<saymoo> ok ;)
<saymoo> zal dat eens proberen ;)
<saymoo> hmm
<saymoo> die heb ik al
<saymoo> ;)
<saymoo> versie.. al weet ik niet of de versie die ik heb vanilla is of patched
<OerHeks> The recommended version of Kdenlive is 0.7.8 and MLT 0.5.10
<Dykam> hoe kan ik zien waar een symlink naartoe wijst?
<Dykam> nmv :]
<Dykam> ls -l
<niks1608> hoi allemaal
<niks1608> serial terminal probleem opgelost
<OerHeks> oke dan :-)
<OerHeks> waar wie welk stukje maakte connectie ?
<niks1608> de modem-manager van freedesktop...x11 werd actief, heb die de nek omgedraait
<OerHeks> oke
<niks1608> ik heb geen idee waarom
<OerHeks> vond je dat in een log ?
<niks1608> ja de deamon log
<OerHeks> ahha nice
<niks1608> maar wel vreemd dat die bij een getty in init de seriele lijn als modemlijn behandelt toch
<niks1608> op mijn desktop gebeurt hetzelfde is wel iets in 10.10 daarvoor geen last ervan
#ubuntu-nl 2012-01-30
<heerzett> iemand een idee hoe in xubuntu over 2 scermen de zelfde achtergrond te zetten?
<heerzett> eerder onder ubuntu was dat geen probleem
<pjotter> Hallo allemaal
<pjotter> Kan iemand mij iets uitleggen over gnome3 en unity? Zijn dat nou twee verschillende zaken. Of draait Unity op gnome3? En is het mogelijk om op genome3 ook nog de oude startmenu's te gebruiken?
<rkokkelk> Nou Gnome3, is inderdaad heel wat anders dan Unity
<rkokkelk> Unity is gemaakt door Ubuntu als vervangen voor Gnome
<rkokkelk> En als het goed is moet het mogelijk zijn om met Gnome3, nog de oude menu's te gebruiken, Gnome3 heeft zo ie zo een fallback voor oudere systemen waar dan gebruikt wordt gemaakt van de oude menus
<pjotter> Maar unity heeft geen gnome3 nodig?
<rkokkelk> nop, t zijn echt twee aparte systemen
<pjotter> Het is een beetje verwarrend allemaal. Ik probeer me te oriënteren in de diverse ontwikkelingen die nu gaande zijn. Ik weet dat Ubuntu nu gaat voor Unity. En Gnome 3 is eigenlijk ook een soort Unity. het lijkt sterk op elkaar.
<rkokkelk> Volgens mij is Gnome3, nog wel geimplementeerd door Ubuntu 11.10, maar deze wordt niet als standaard interface gebruikt
<lord4163> Nou als er geen GNOME 3 was in Ubuntu 11.10 zou geen grafische schil hebben
<lord4163> Unity=GNOME 3
<lord4163> niet GNOME Shell
<pjotter> toch
<JapyDooge> Ubuntu gebruikt gewoon GNOME als window manager toch?
<JapyDooge> Unity is alleen de shell inderdaad
<JapyDooge> je moet Unity zien als de explorer in Windows (als je met Windows bekend bent)
<JapyDooge> het is de taakbalk, startmenu, desktop, enz
<JapyDooge> maar niet nodig om vensters te tekenen
<pjotter> Ik las ook ergens dat Unity in feite een 'plsugin' is voor compiz? Ik weet niet of dat waar is?
<JapyDooge> je kan Unity wel nabootsen met compiz plugins, maar dunno hoe Unity zelf is geimplementeerd
<pjotter> ok
<rkokkelk> oke, my bad
<pjotter> Ik probeer nu iets te vinden dat lijkt op het oude gnome 2, zonder echt terug te moeten gaan naar gnome2. Ik heb al diverse versies bekeken: Xubuntu, Lubuntu, Debian. Maar aan ieder van deze versies kleven toch weer grote nadelen t.o.v. gewoon Ubuntu.
<pjotter> O, ja. En Kubuntu natuurlijk
<rkokkelk> nou momenteel gebruik ik gewoon 10.04, nog steeds de beste Ubuntu momenteel vind ik
<pjotter> Heb ik nu ook
<rkokkelk> en tis long term support
<pjotter> I know. Dus we hebben nog een jaartje :)
<pjotter> Maar ik dacht, ik kijk alvast eens wat er zoal nog meer is.
<pjotter> Blijft die fallback optie nog lang bestaan in gnome3. Of moeten we verwachten dat dat er ook redelijk snel weer uit is?
<rkokkelk> dat zou ik niet weten, maar volgens mij zal er altijd wel zo'n fallback in blijven, anders heeft een beetje verouderd systeem geen UI
<pjotter> Meevaller voor mij :)
<rkokkelk> Ik heb trouwens gehoord over nieuwe distro die erg populair geworden is laatste tijd omdat het Gnome2, standaard gebruikt als UI, weet alleen niet meer hoe die heet, begint met een M :P
<lord4163> Je kan ook eens andere distro's proberen
<lord4163> Mint bijvoorbeeld
<pjotter> Is dat ook Ubuntu?
<pjotter> Ik heb al heel wat andere distro's bekeken inmiddels.
<rkokkelk> Mint is inderdaad heel leuk om te proberen
<lord4163> Linux Deepin
<lord4163> Prachtig!
<rkokkelk> ubuntu based
<pjotter> Een debian systeem?
<lord4163> Alleen is het een chinese distro en de vertalingen zijn nog niet 100%
<pjotter> :D
<pjotter> oei
<pjotter> babelfish.yahoo.com
<lord4163> Linux Deepin = Ubuntu = Debian = Linux = Unix
<pjotter> ok
<lord4163> Mint = Ubuntu = Debian = Linux = Unix
<lord4163> ;)
<pjotter> En Mint = Linux Deepin? Of begrijp ik het verkeerd?
<lord4163> Nee die hebben niks met elkaar te maken
<lord4163> Wel heeft Linux Deepin wat dingetjes van Mint
<lord4163> in ieder geval de oudere versie
<lord4163> Mint menu
<pjotter> ok
<lord4163> Elementary OS is ook heel mooi
<pjotter> Maar gaan die op termijn ook niet over op gnome3, met zo'n zijmenuutje etc?
<rkokkelk> Als je nog opzoek bent naar de goede distro met Gnome2, probeer ArchLinux + Mate, geforkte en gemaintainde versie van Gnome2
<lordzett> ik vindt xubuntu een goede oplossing
<lord4163> Ja die zijn al GNOME 3 maar in Mint kan je ook nog kiezen tussen Cinnamon en Mate
<lord4163> die lijken erg op GNOME 2
<lord4163> En Linux Deepin is GNOME 3 maar die hebben hun eigen versie er van gemaakt
<pjotter> Kan ik natuurlijk doen, rkokkelk maar ik zoek liever een systeem dat meer lijkt op het gnome3 systeem. Ik zoek in ieder geval iets met gewone menu's (onder/boven maakt niet uit)
<pjotter> ik bedoelde gnome2
<rkokkelk> maar gnome2, wordt niet meer ver verder ontwikkeld daarvoor in de plaats is nu Mate, dus als je een Gnome2 ervaring wilt moet je overstappen naar Mate
<pjotter> Ik bedoel: ik kan wel terugvallen op iets ouds. Maar ik beter iets kiezen waar ik ook in de toekomst nog gebruik zou willen maken. De XFce versies vindt ik eigenlijk wel geschikt.
<rkokkelk> Die zijn inderdaad prima en ook zeer populair geworden na Unity
<pjotter> ok, "Mate". Weer een nieuwe term. Ik zal eens gaan kijken.
<lord4163> Mate is gebouwd op de GNOME 2
<pjotter> Ik zat eigenlijk te twijfelen tussen Xubuntu en gewoon Debian. Debian zal op termijn ook over gaan op gnome3 lijkt me. En Xubuntu heeft wat nadelen. Zo kun je daar niet standaard het netwerk browsen. Iets dat iok toch eigenlijk wel nodig ga hebben.
<pjotter> Maar verder vond ik Xubuntu er nog het meest geschikt uitzien.
<pjotter> Voor wat ik zoek dan, he?
<lord4163> Xubuntu bevalt niet?
<pjotter> OP zich prima. Alleen kan de standaard filebrowser niet het netwerk inspecteren. Dat is (soms) een beetje lastig. Ik heb wel een workaround gevonden. Maar er blijven toch kleine dingetjes die niet werken dan.
<lord4163> Trouwens kan je zoiets menu ook installeren in GNOME Shell http://www.muktware.com/sites/default/files/images/os/opensuse-alternative-menu.jpg
<pjotter> Hee. Dat is dan ook genome3  neem ik aan?
<lord4163> Ja
<pjotter> Pfff... :)
<lord4163> sudo apt-get install gnome-shell-extensions-apps-menu
<pjotter> ok :)
<lord4163> En voor je bestanden enzo sudo apt-get install gnome-shell-extensions-places-menu
<pjotter> Ik zal het zo eens gaan proberen. Ik heb hier 11.10 in een VM draaien.
<lord4163> Kijk hier maar eens http://www.techdrivein.com/2011/10/7-best-gnome-shell-extensions-install.html
<lord4163> Maar je moet wel een plaatje ingesteld hebben voor je account
<lord4163> anders raakt hij in de war
<lord4163> Ik gebruik gewoon Cairo Dock :)
<lordzett> xubuntu is een goed alternatief vind ik snel gewoon menu en wel het ubuntu gevoel
<lord4163> Ik heb niets tegen GNOME Shell :)
<pjotter> wat is gnome shell?
<rkokkelk> lord4163, weet jij dan hoe het ziet met meerder display ondersteuning voor Gnome Shell want elke x als ik het wil uitproberen vaalt hij daarop zo erg dat het niet meer te gebruike valt
<lordzett> niets tegen maar ik ben een liefhebber van gewone menus of iets heel aparts. maar unity bevalt me niet zo
<pjotter> lordzett: Ik heb precies hetzelfde.
<pjotter> Ik zit er naar te kijken en denk: nee.
<lordzett> daarom draai ik nu al een paar weken xubuntu
<lordzett> had ik ook terwijl ik eerst van xp naar ubuntu zo iets had van eindelijk
<pjotter> Ik ga waarschijnlijk ook naar Xubuntu. Dat leek mij het beste alternatief op dit moment.
<lord4163> @pjotter
<lordzett> is het ook moet alleen die menubalk 2 nog uit krijgen
<lord4163> Je kan MSGE ook proberen
<pjotter> O man :D. Wat is MSGE nu weer?
<lordzett> menubalk 2 had ik al uit
<lordzett> was makeijkl
<lord4163> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/11/try-new-mint-gnome-shell-extensions.html
<lordzett> sorry
<pjotter> De distro's vliegen je ronde de oren hier :)
<lordzett> jha dat zekers
<lord4163> Dat is alleen maar een menu voor gnome shell
<lord4163> kan je gewoon in Ubuntu installeren met de ppa
<pjotter> ok
<lord4163> pjotter: mijn GNOME Shell desktop ziet er zo uit: http://i.imgur.com/c9lAX.png
<pjotter> lord4163: Netjes. En dat 'menu' is een gewon uitklapmenu?
<lord4163> Ja
<pjotter> msge?
<lord4163> ja
<lord4163> die zit trouwens standaard in Mint
<pjotter> Dit ziet er toch wel fris uit zo.
<pjotter> Is het moielijk om dat zelf te configureren?
<lord4163> Nee hoor je hoef alleen MSGE te installeren via de PPA
<pjotter> Ok. En welke distro is dit dan?
<lord4163> En daarna activeren via GNOME Tweak Tool
<lord4163> Ubuntu ;)
<pjotter> 11.10
<lord4163> Ja 11.10 met Gnome SHell
<pjotter> Ik wil dat wel eens proberen hier. Ik heb een verse installatie 11.10. Ik installeer dus gewon msge via de ppa. En die Gnome Shell? Is dat ook iets dat apart geinstalleerd moet worden?
<lord4163> GNOME Shell, GNOME Tweak Tool (Advanced Settings) en die PPA
<pjotter> Ik zoek het uit en geef het een probeer
<lord4163> En daarna moet je hem activeren met GNOME Tweak Tool en even opnieuw inloggen
<pjotter> ok
<alex-_> Iemand ervaring met sshfs?
<Jeeves_> Beetje
<pjotter> Is er een manier om het oude clearlooks thema in ubuntu 11.10 te krijgen?
<lord4163> denk het niet, niemand vind dat mooi :D
<pjotter> ik wel
<alex-> moet mogelijk zijn
<lord4163> Nee grapje, maar die zijn nog op de oude standaard
<pjotter> Ik vind al die nieuwe thema's zo donker
<lord4163> Maar er zijn wel andere thema's denk ik ;)
<pjotter> Ik zie er nu maar een stuk of 4
<pjotter> ik ben nu eens aan het kijken hoever ik ubuntu 11.10 kan tweaken naar ongeveer de oude gnome 2 experience
<pjotter> ik heb de fallback geinstalleerd en de windowsknopjes weer naar rechts gezet. Het ziet er al aardig uit, zo.
<pjotter> net echt :)
<lord4163> Ja maar je heb het Systeem menu niet meer
<lord4163> http://www.jpfleury.net/en/software/clearwaita.php
<alex-> Systeem menu?
<alex-> pjotter: kun je een screenshot maken?
<lord4163> Ja in GNOME 2 had je er 3 Toepassingen, Locaties en Systeem
<lord4163> pjotter heb je de link bekeken? dat is dus een vrij overeengekomen thema
<alex-> oh die
<kebabfish> hallo allemaal, toevallig iemand aanwezig?
<timo^> dag kebabfish, ja hoor
<CasW> Altijd
<OerHeks> hoi kebab
<kebabfish> mooi, want ik zit met een luxeprobleempje
<OerHeks> verwarming wil niet uit ?
<kebabfish> haha :P
<kebabfish> helaas iets lastigers
<OerHeks> vertel
<JapyDooge> hij heeft teveel kebab
<JapyDooge> geef maar aan mij
<JapyDooge> komt goed
<kebabfish> mijn laptopje werkt prima met ubuntu en unity2d, maar niet met kubuntu
<kebabfish> de boot-tijd is 5 min met kubuntu
<kebabfish> en toevallig wil ik er wel heel graag kubuntu op hebben
<kebabfish> kebab heb ik nooit teveel van :P
<OerHeks> KDE 4,8 is awesome ... 5 minuten is erg lang ja.
<timo^> en als je nou eens sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop doet op Ubuntu?
<kebabfish> dan zit ik met heel veel ubuntu rommel
<kebabfish> een minimal-install lijkt niet te werken, dan start er niks op
<timo^> Doet ie 5 minuten over de Live CD?
<kebabfish> nope, de live cd start normaal op
<CasW> Gebruik dan altijd de live cd ;)
<kebabfish> installatie met of zonder updates, na de isntallatie duurt het 5 min met opstarten
<OerHeks> als je eenmaal gestart bent, werkt alles ? netwerk ?
<kebabfish> jup, netwerk werkt netjes
<kebabfish> als booten van usb kon, had ik wel een oplossing geweten :P
<kebabfish> maar helaas kan dat niet
<timo^> Als je eens in de recovery mode opstart, kun je zien wat er blijft hangen (of op F10 drukken bij het opstartscherm)
<kebabfish> he, apart. Hij is net opgestart na een nieuwe installatie, en er staan alsnog 200 mb aan updates klaar. Ondanks de optie "updates installeren" tijdens de instalatie...
<kebabfish> ik ga eens zien of er nieuwe kernels in zitten
<kebabfish> als het probleem blijft, meld ik me wel weer :P
<OerHeks> waarschijnlijk vertalingen ?
<kebabfish> en dan zal ik direct even kijken waar hij blijft hangen
<kebabfish> ik installeer altijd in het engels
<OerHeks> kee
<timo^> kebabfish: de functie is 'Updates Downloaden tijdens de installatie', niet installeren ;)
<kebabfish> waarom download ie ze dan?
<kebabfish> want na herstart is hij de updates toch weer kwijt
<timo^> hm, wss doet ie geen apt-get update tijdens de install....
<kebabfish> ach, met een paar minuten staan de updates erop. Ben benieuwd of het helpt
<kebabfish> correctie, maak er 10 min van (900 mhz is niet heul snel)
<timo^> 900 mhz? Kubuntu? Vind je het heel gek dat het niet vlot gaat :P
<kebabfish> haha, oudere versies draaiden prima :P
<OerHeks> duhh ... en welke videokaart ?
<kebabfish> tis een cf-18 toughbook, maar wel met 1280 mb ram
<kebabfish> intel chipje
<kebabfish> zal even uitzoeken welke, was dacht ik een 845
<timo^> dat is best een leuk apparaatje kebabfish :)
<kebabfish> kheb er nog een harde schijf van 100 gb in gepropt :)
<kebabfish> dan is het een leuk dingetje
<kebabfish> accu gaat wel een uurtje of 4 a 5 mee
<timo^> :)
<timo^> alleen die processor is jammer...
<kebabfish> zit vast gesoldeerd
<kebabfish> krijg em wel los
<kebabfish> maar dan is het moederbord ook stuk :P
 * timo^ heeft nog een intel centrino @1,5ghz liggen...
<timo^> werking niet bekend...
<kebabfish> ik denk dat ik 1 van de eersten zal zijn, als ik hier een nieuwe processor op krijg
<CasW> Moeje niet proberen.
<kebabfish> doe ik ook niet, denk ik. Het is nu een leuk dingetje voor op vakantie e.d.
<kebabfish> kan een stootje hebben
<CasW> Toughbook, heb ik inderdaad best goede verhalen over gehoord.
<kebabfish> de 900 mhz is bijna niet et merken
<kebabfish> normaal heb ik thunderbird, firefox, opera en msn tegelijkertijd open
<kebabfish> muziek erbij afspelen kan dan net
<kebabfish> en 480p video op youtube wil nog wel
<CasW> Ja, als ik het me goed herinner, is het ook wel gewoon een best snel dingie (ook al is hij maar 900MHz; hoge ISP (of hoe dat ook maar heette))
<CasW> Prestaties per kloktik
<timo^> kebabfish: wat wil je ervoor hebben? :P
<kebabfish> haha, deze gaat niet weg :P
<kebabfish> ze zijn rond 200 euro wel te krijgen op marktplaats
<timo^> dd
<timo^> idd dus
<timo^> hoe komt ge eraan?
<kebabfish> viavia
<kebabfish> vanaf ubuntu 11.04 wordt de intel chip ook goed ondersteund
<timo^> kebabfish: zit er een gewone 2,5 inch hdd in?
<kebabfish> jup, ik heb die van mijn asus laptop (die doorgebrand is, overklokken :P) er gewoon in gestopt
<kebabfish> je moet wel de houder voorzichtig loshalen
<kebabfish> de hd zit namelijk in een stootvast houdertje
<JanC> i845 --> niet meer ondersteund in recent Xorg, dus zit je met de VESA driver of zo...
<kebabfish> hmm, hedgewars e.d. draaien nog prima
<kebabfish> ik heb wel 3d versnelling, maar unity is inderdaad niet mogelijk
<kebabfish> in 10.04 zitten verouderde drivers, waarmee de laptop niet vooruit te branden is
<kebabfish> qua grafische prestaties
<JanC> heh, wel 3D-versnelling op een i845 ?
<kebabfish> sja, tis heel raar. Je hebt zo'n programaatje die bekijkt of je unity kan draaien
<kebabfish> bij 3d staat yes
<kebabfish> glxgears draait ook
<kebabfish> bij zo'n beetje de rest van het lijstje staat "no"
<JanC> glxgears kan ook zonder hardware-3D draaien  ;)
<JanC> aan 300 seconden prer frame of zo  :P
<kebabfish> het zou best kunnen dat ik gewoon met een vesa driver zit, maar laatst haalde ik in ubuntu ongeveer 30 fps met hedgewars
<kebabfish> gemiddeld
<kebabfish> dus het werkt goed genoeg :)
<JanC> mogelijk is de oude driver nog steeds beschikbaar
<kebabfish> dezelfde driver in 10.04 werkt helaas niet goed
<JanC> maar die oude driver is sowieso niet compatibel met dingen als plymouth
<JanC> krijg je een tekstscherm tijdens boot ipv grafisch logo?
<kebabfish> livecd- logo
<kebabfish> boot vanaf harde schijf - blauw scherm (na 5 min wachten)
<kebabfish> met ubuntu/unity krijg ik niks te zien ,maar start hij wel snel op
<kebabfish> denk toch dat ik dan ubuntu installeer, kde erbij, en dan al het overbodige verwijderen
<JanC> kebabfish: heb je al eens bootchart geprobeerd?
<kebabfish> nee, wat is dat?
<JanC> daarmee kan je een grafiek maken waarop je ziet wat wanneer opstart en zo
<JapyDooge> dan zie je idd vrij effectief waar ie op hangt
<JanC> vermoedelijk zal je ergens een lange periode zien dat niks nieuws start...
<kebabfish> updates liepen net al vast, en herstarten duurt dus weer een eeuwigheid...
<kebabfish> ik zal bootchart dan even gebruiken :)
<kebabfish> gelukkig is het een laptopje voor erbij, en niet voor serieus werk
<timo^> kebabfish: werkt het touchscreen goed?
<kebabfish> het is een digitizer, dus je hebt een pennetje nodig. MAar het werkt goed
<kebabfish> In unity zelfs zo goed, dat de rechtermuisknop op het pennetje al werkt als je op 1 cm van het scherm zit
<JanC> die toughbook heeft waarschijnlijk 4000 € gekost nieuw...   ;)
<kebabfish> daar zit je snel op idd
<JanC> of meer
<kebabfish> hangt van de configuratie af, de cf18 kwam ook in een stuk of 5 verschillende
<timo^> dan is 200 euro op MP nog een schijntje :P
<kebabfish> haha, idd
<timo^> er staan daar ook dingen met een 1,8 ghz proc.
<timo^> zouden die sneller zijn?
<kebabfish> de cf29 zeker
<kebabfish> die heeft geen draaibaar scherm, maar is wel sneller en goedkoper
<JanC> prijs is vooral een gevolg van de bouwkwaliteit natuurlijk, je mag normaal met een vrachtwagen over die dingen rijden zonder schade  ;)
<kebabfish> en voor een meerprijs heb je ipv spatwaterdichte echt waterdichte toetsenborden, maar die typen wel zwaar
<JanC> simpelste manier om waterdicht tobo te maken is om geen schakelaars maar drukgevoelige sensors te gebruiken, al tikt dat waarschijnlijk niet zo goed  ;)
<kebabfish> blauw scherm, splash screen, en nu dus even de updates af maken en bootchart gebruiken :)
<JanC> kan je evengoed het scherm zelf gebruiken
<kebabfish> het duurt even, maar dan heb je ook wat
<kebabfish> het scherm tikt inderdaad niet ideaal
<kebabfish> het toetsenbordje is net groot genoeg
<OerHeks> als ik dit zo lees, zou ik die toughbook wel eens willen zien draaien met een SSD
<kebabfish> ik zou graag een nieuwere toughbook willen met een i5 processor :P
<kebabfish> maar die zijn nogal duur
<OerHeks> als het goed voor je is, komt het op je pad, zei oma altijd.
<OerHeks> maar niet alles op je pad, is goed voor jou :P
<kebabfish> dan is 900 mhz goed voor me :)
<kebabfish> :P
<timo^> 1750 euro op MP, kebabfish
<kebabfish> muon crashed nu om de haverklap
<kebabfish> 1750 koop ik liever een motor voor :P
<Cheap> Een goede avond
<Cheap> heeft er iemand ervaring met een computer die aan het 'over' SWAPpen is?
<Cheap> al ga ik namelijk naar de tty dan kan ik niet inloggen omdat hij daar een timeout geeft
<Cheap> Of weet iemand wat er nog wel gedaan kan worden zonder dat je in een tty kan inloggen en zonder dat je naar de normale desktop kan?
<Cheap> ah het is al weer gelukt
<timo^> hee Cheap
<timo^> wellicht de swapneiging verlagen? ;)
<Cheap> swapneiging staat al op 0
<Cheap> heb ik veranderd na de vorige keer dat het gebeurde
<Cheap> telepathy-butterfly is de boosdoener
<Cheap> zie topic: http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/software-en-configuratie/pakket-telepathy-laat-computer-vastlopen-gebruikt-meer-dan-2gb-ram/
<JanC> iemand hier die naar FOSDEM komt en eventueel de FOSDEM-organisatie wil helpen?
<Bril> hoi
<Bril> Mag ik weer wat vragen op jullie afvuren?
<Bril> 1. Die recent geopende files, kan je dat ergens uit zetten? Via google vind ik wel manieren om hem te wissen maar niet om het uit te zetten
<Bril> Niet eens voor de porno, het is mijn eigen laptop :) maar heb er gewoon oprecht altijd een hekel aan
<Bril> 2. Mijn ubuntu blijft soms hangen bij afsluiten op het logo. dan druk ik hem uit. Kan ik ergens de oorzaak loggen?
<OerHeks> antwoord vraagje 1 >> http://www.watchingthenet.com/ubuntu-tip-clear-disable-recent-documents.html
<JanC> Bril: 2. kan meerdere oorzaken hebben
<OerHeks> afsluit probleem, dat zou in een log moeten staan, waar hij mee bezig is.
<JanC> ofwel wacht die op iets dat niet correct afsluit en dan moet je gewoon wachten (pakweg 2 minuten of zo)
<OerHeks> op esc drukken, wellicht komt er een dialog boven
<JanC> ofwel heb je last van het feit dat er 3 of 4 manieren zijn om een PC softwarematig af te zetten, en er geen betrouwbare manier is om te bepalen welke methode(n) werk(t/en)
<JanC> (met dank aan de ontwerpers van BIOS, ACPI, en de idioten die toegestaan worden moederborden te ontwerpen ;) )
<bril_> viel weg
<bril_> oer, bedankt, ga die link doornemen
<bril_> is log altijd aan?
<bril_> esc ga ik testen als het weer is. Het is zelden overigens, maar geduld is het niet, heb al eens nacht gewacht
<bril_> wellicht bij een bepaald programma
<bril_> als ik die open had staan
<OerHeks> ow deze is netter, die verteld ook hoe je het weer aanzet :-)
<OerHeks> http://ubuntuguide.net/clearprevent-recent-documents-under-files-folders-in-ubuntu-unity
<JanC> <JanC> ofwel wacht die op iets dat niet correct afsluit en dan moet je gewoon wachten (pakweg 2 minuten of zo)
<JanC> <JanC> ofwel heb je last van het feit dat er 3 of 4 manieren zijn om een PC softwarematig af te zetten, en er geen betrouwbare manier is om te bepalen welke methode(n) werk(t/en)
<JanC> <JanC> (met dank aan de ontwerpers van BIOS, ACPI, en de idioten die toegestaan worden moederborden te ontwerpen ;) )
<bril_> ik zat er qua zoekwoorden beetje naast zie ik.
<JanC> bril_: ^^^
<bril_> Soms krijg ik ook terminal achtig scherm, soms niet bij afsluiten
<bril_> maar waar vind ik een log?
<bril_> of moet ik een log even activeren want neem niet aan dat me pc altijd alles logt
<OerHeks> logs staan altijd aan, onder /var/log/
<JanC> als het probleem het uitschakelen van de hardware is: nergens
<bril_> maar dat zou dan altijd moeten zijn neem ik aan
<bril_> en het is 1 op 20 oid
<bril_> grofweg
<JanC> bril_: dan lijkt het mij ook dat niet
<JanC> tenzij er er een interactie is met bepaalde hardware...  :-/
<bril_> wifi
<bril_> goede opmerking
<bril_> zou kunnen.
<bril_> dus ik heb nu esc, wifi en logs
<bril_> ik kan wel ff verder denk ik
<bril_> Oer, je oplossing mbt recente documenten werkt helaas niet.
<bril_> De comments zijn ook wel interessant
<bril_> mbt privacy. alleen snap ik niet wat er verkeerd aan is behalve dat medegebruikers je bestanden kunnen zien
<misnix2> lol
<bril_> Die andere werkt ook niet.
<bril_> Jullie hebben dat gewoon aan staan dus?
<misnix2> ik heb dat afstaan in 10.04
<misnix2> geenunity dus
<bril_> ah
<bril_> ik heb nu dat hij blijft hangen toevallig. zo die logs eens doornemen.
<alex-> In Windows werken de speakers ook niet.
<alex-> Gevalletje RMA?
<alex-> In ubuntu werken ze niet
<alex-> en in windows niet
<alex-> koptelefoon werkt overigens wel
#ubuntu-nl 2012-01-31
<szal> klinkt zoals 'n geval voor RMA, ja, als het binnen de garantieperiode is
<OerHeks> klinkt als ingang kapot, lipje veert niet terug.
<misnix> nee, deze ;-p
<OerHeks> jups
<aldegonda_> hoi, kan ik hier hulp vragen voor problemen met internet in ubuntu?
<OerHeks> dit is het helpkanaal, idd
<aldegonda_> Hoi, ik heb op ubuntu 10.04 geen internet; krijg boodschap kan server niet vinden; heb in terminal firefox ingetypt
<aldegonda_> maar kan hier niets mee doen
<aldegonda_> in ubuntu geen internet dus naar xp
<OerHeks> via Wifi of bedraad internet ?
<aldegonda_> had boodschap van terminal opgeslagen op usb, wilde die bewerken en plakken maar in xp is de hele balk weg op de internet pagina waar bestand bewerken enz op staat
<aldegonda_> had voor alle zekerheid een foto gemaakt met mijn samsung, wilde die bijvoegen maar die was te groot (bestand te groot)
<aldegonda_> zit dus helemaal vast.
<misnix> in dosbox even ipconfig -a doen en de gegevens opschrijven, je ip nummer, je router en je dns server
<misnix> en dat bestand met die melding kun je in notepad wel lezen lijkt me
<aldegonda_> ik begrijp niets van wat je me adviseert.
<misnix> da's allemaal windows praat
<aldegonda_> zal ik hem maar uit het raam mieteren want hier heb ik echt geen kaas van gegeten
<OerHeks> via Wifi of bedraad internet ?
<aldegonda_> bedraad internet
<aldegonda_> in xp werkt internet wel en wifi werkt ook goed.
<OerHeks> en je hebt ubuntu naast xp geinstalleerd, of met wubi in xp?
<aldegonda_> wubi?
<aldegonda_> heeft die sjimmie geen manieren?
<misnix> zal wel niet
<aldegonda_> iemand heeft ubuntu en xp beide geïnstalleerd; ik geloof dual boot
<aldegonda_> @ oerheks , had ik dat niet mogen zeggen van sjimmy?
<OerHeks> oke, ga dan in je netwerk manager, instellingen, zie of "beschikbaar voor alle gebruikers" staat aangevinkt. en de DHCP op automatisch bij IPv4
<misnix> in ubuntu ;-p
<OerHeks> jups
<OerHeks> dat vinkje wil nog wel eens uitstaan.
<aldegonda_> ik maak hier even een foto van, want zit nu in xp en kan er zo niets mee doen
<aldegonda_> ik herinner me iets van flash ... dat er geen updates of drivers beschikbaar waren. kan dat
<OerHeks> dat mag niks doen met je netwerk.
<aldegonda_> als het vinkje niet het probleem is, heb je dan nog een tip? ik zoek even de foto op en typ de boodschap van de terminal in
<OerHeks> hmm misschien is een router reset een oplossing.
<misnix> en de settings van je netwerk in xp opschrijven, dan kun je die in de netwerk manager van ubuntu intikken
<misnix> als dat vinkje geen effect heeft
<OerHeks> foto's tot 7 mb kunnen op picpaste.com
<aldegonda> ik was de boodschap in aan het typen van de terminal maar van ergernis lukte dat niet
<aldegonda> drukte steeds op de verkeerde toets als ik capslock in wilde tkken. Heb je iets aan de boodschap van de terminal?
<aldegonda> ik heb dit probleem aangekaart bij ubuntuforum. zou je aub daar de uitleg willen geven? als ik die dan niet snap, kan ikhet verder vragen. de foto die ikgemaakt heb, kan ik immers niet bij het bericht zetten i.v.m  sjimmy
<aldegonda> zou je dat willen doen? het staat bij de topics van netwerk en internet onder de naam aldegonda. Maar ik ben echt een dummy.
<aldegonda> ik kan echter wel met de terminal of zo werken als de uitleg goed is. Wil je me bij mijn topic verder helpen aub. ?
<aldegonda> of is het geen bezwaar als ik de foto er op zet? Jullie kennen elkaar tenslotte.
<ringo32_> ?
<ringo32_> is hier iemand aanwezig?
<mvn071> heb je een vraag ?
<ringo32_> ja
<ringo32_> ik heb pas een wifi usb-stick gekocht , krijg hem wel aan de praat maar niet automatisch , ik wil even weten waar ik het best kan editten
<ringo32_> het is een tp-link wn727N met een Ralink rt2870 chip, krijg hem wem werkend maar telkens handmatig weet even niet waar ik dat zo kan vervolledigen in de root ergns
<mvn071> goolge ff for wpa-supplicant
<mvn071> als het een wpa netwerk is
<vancha> goedendag heren :)
<ringo32_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device
<ringo32_> heb volgens dit gedaan
<ringo32_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Tenda_W311M#rt2800usb_driver
<ringo32_> wil dat die automatisch laad als ik de xubuntu heb opgestart
<ringo32_> hij werkt wel maar waar kan die automatisch geladen worden???
<mvn071> meestal gewoon via networkmanager
<mvn071> icoonje links bovens
<mvn071> icoonje links boven
<mvn071> of bij servers /etc/network/interfaces
<ringo32_> als ik dit doe : sudo modprobe rt2800usb sudo -s echo 148F 5370 > /sys/bus/usb/drivers/rt2800usb/new_id exit
<mvn071> http://nixcraft.com/ubuntu-debian/13278-etc-network-interfaces-wireless-wifi-example.html
<ringo32_> dan werkt het pas
<mvn071> ./sys is een tmpfs
<mvn071> dus niet reboot bestandig
<OerHeks> Make the driver loaded at every boot >>> echo "rt2800usb" > /etc/modules
<mvn071> ah
<OerHeks> antwoord staat onder de oplossing
<ringo32_> ok gewoon in de terminal??
<OerHeks> jups
<mvn071> alleen:: " echo "rt2800usb" > /etc/modules"
<OerHeks> nu ben ik niet zeker van die " "
<ringo32_> ik had # ervoor gedaan ??
<mvn071> mischien eerste sudo su - doen
<mvn071> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 207 2011-11-08 14:43 /etc/modules
<mvn071> bij mijn standaard ubuntu
<OerHeks> of: echo 148F 5370 > /etc/modules
<OerHeks> het is een nieuw id ...
<Snicksie> wel zeker >> doen, niet >. wanneer je dus >> doet, dan append hij het aan de file ; > zal de file overschrijven :)
<ringo32_> als zonder kreeg permission deneid?
<ringo32_> nou ja, zal ff alles over doen en anders doen :)
<Snicksie> het is vrij gemakkelijk zo te zien
<Snicksie> even 'sudo su' intypen, je wachtwoord daarna intypen
<Snicksie> en dan die beide commando's kopieren (zonder #)
<Snicksie> de # zegt dat je het als root moet uitvoeren
<ringo32_> ok bedankt zal men pc ff restarten :) kijken dat de network manager goed reageerd
<Snicksie> okay, succes!
<Snicksie> kom gerust terug als je nog vragen hebt ;)
<ringo32_> was al beetje aan het kloten toen werkte die alleen moet wel blijven hé :)
<OerHeks> ah vandaar >>, thnx Snicksie, weder wat opgestoken.
<mvn071> sudo vi /etc/modules :)
<misnix> of gksu gedit
<Snicksie> staat onder andere hier OerHeks : http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/io-redirection.html
<Snicksie> tja, gewoon het commando even invoeren in de terminal gaat sneller dan handmatig openen en opslagen :)
<misnix> oerheks, het LPI komt op je weg :-)  :   http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/lpi/
<misnix> of een bash tutorial :)
<ringo32> hallo?
<OerHeks> ow wat leuk, een diploma
<OerHeks> gelukt, ringo32 ?
<ringo32> nee
<ringo32> hij start niet op in de rt2870
<misnix> dat diploma is beetje onzin :)
<Snicksie> okay
<Snicksie> het commando met die modprobe handmatig doen zorgt er wel voor dat hij opstart dan ringo32 ?
<ringo32> ja
<Snicksie> ik denk dat je ook nog onder het kopje Enable support in udev de commando's moet volgen
<ringo32> heb misschien iets gevonden , maar die udev is voor een andere chipset?
<Snicksie> zelfde denk ik: echo 148F 5370 > /sys/bus/usb/drivers/rt2800usb/new_id (dat was ook wat je bij die andere moest invoeren)
<ringo32> andere website segt het zelde ff opnieuw maar die is zonder ¨¨
<ringo32_> nop
<ringo32_> die echo brengt niks
<ringo32> hallo
<StefandeVries> :)
<ringo32> had een vraag gesteld over mijn tp-link 727n wifi usb, gebruikt rt2800usb driver, handmatig werkt niet alleen automatisch oplaten starten lukt niet
<ringo32> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Tenda_W311M?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=linkto%3A%22WifiDocs%2FDevice%2FTenda_W311M%22
<timo^> Wat moet je doen om het te laten werken dan, ringo32? Evt. kun je hem aan de opstarttoepassingen toevoegen?
<ringo32> opstart lukt niet is bij de module toegevoegd maar hij doet niet automatich
<ringo32> zo in terminal moet ik invoeren en dan de wachtwoord dan doet die het
<timo^> ah, je moet je wachtwoord erbij invoeren.
<ringo32> baal beetje van omdat ik dit type gekozen heb omdat het in de wifidocs zat :)
<timo^> er moet een manier zijn dat ding automagisch te laten werken, staat dat er niet in?
<ringo32> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Tenda_W311M?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=linkto%3A%22WifiDocs%2FDevice%2FTenda_W311M%22
<ringo32> heb volgens dit website gedaan met de rt2800usb
<ringo32> ook met ndiswrapper ook geen suc6 met de orginele driver
<ringo32> had de rt2800usb ook geblacklist voor gebruik met ndwrapper
<ringo32> en in de .bashrc zetten?
<imkes60mm> Welterusten tiempjuuh
<imkes60mm> Sorry verkeerde kanaal
#ubuntu-nl 2012-02-01
<pjotter> 'nacht
<K-4U> shit.. help.. ik heb zojuist mijn sudo-ers file aangepast om de  ¨insult¨ erin te zetten.. Blijkbaar heb ik iets verkeerd gedaan, want ik kan sudo niet meer gebruiken.... hoe pas ik dit bestand aan!?
<Jeeves_> hehe
<mvn071> heb een root pw  ?
<mvn071> heb je een root pw  ?
<K-4U> nee :´)
<K-4U> tenminste.. niet dat ik weet :P
<mvn071> rebooten vanaf livecd
<Jeeves_> Nou, dat kan ook wel zonder
<Jeeves_> maar das iets lastiger
<Jeeves_> In grub komen
<Jeeves_> init=/bin/sh
<K-4U> het is een ubuntu distro op een beagleboard draait
<Jeeves_> Alleen sloopt iets in Ubuntu de output als je dat doet
<Jeeves_> Dus je moet een beetje blind typen
<K-4U> hm.. ik heb ook geen grub :P
<mvn071> kun je bij je loader ?
<mvn071> of boot over pxe/tftp ?
<K-4U> atm, nop... maar ik kan eens proberen om de sd kaart te mounten op mijn laptop
<mvn071> ack !
<K-4U> ack?
<mvn071> goed kans dat het zo lukt
<mvn071> goede kans dat het zo lukt
<K-4U> okay, maar dan moet ik mijn laptop even rebooten, zit atm op windows... brb
<K-4U> bedankt iig voor de hulp ;)
<mvn071> :)
<K-4U> Yeah, sd card mounten en het werkt :)
<mvn071> nice!
<Glowball> Ik krijg van sommige ppa's geen updates meer binnen; andere lijken het gewoon goed te doen
<Guest90612> Hallo. Kan iemand mij helpen met het probleem dat ik op mijn server ubuntu desktop heb geinstalleerd maar dat ik er met een vnc viewer geen verbinding mee kan maken. Krijg steeds error 10060. En krijg het niet opgelost.........
<mvn071> draaid vnc aande server kant ?
<mvn071> ah... is weg
<josspyker_> nou breekt mijn klomp ubuntu 10.04 opeens geen netwerk verbindingen meer. NetworkManager.state in var/lib/Networkmanager staat opeens op NetworkingEnabled=false
<Oer> na installatie ?
<josspyker_> nee, helemaal niet
<josspyker_> wat een achterlijk gedrag is dit.
<Oer> netwerkplug eens goed aandrukken ?
<josspyker_> klote networkmanager
<Oer> wat na installatie wel eens gebeurt, is dat ipv4 niet voor alle gebruikers staat aangevinkt
<josspyker_> Oer, alle verbindingen zijn weg als NetworkingEnabled=false
<josspyker_> dit ontstond na een stroom probleem
<alex-> zet je hem weer op enabled
<alex-> doe rechtermuisknop op netwerk icoontje
<alex-> of linker
<alex-> en dan kijk of er 2 vinkjes staan
<alex-> networking enabled
<alex-> en wireless enabled
<josspyker_> uiteraard, maar het is toch te zot voor woorden dat dit gebeurd?
<alex-> nee
<alex-> gebeurt bij mijn laptop met windows xp ook wel eens
<alex-> als de accu eruit is geweest
<alex-> maar bij ubuntu ook
<josspyker_> ik ga nu eerst die network manager eruit slopen
<alex-> hoezo?
<alex-> zet gewoon via network manager aan
<josspyker_> nee, ik ben er klaar mee
<szal> als je geen netwerkroaming doet op je machine, is de NM echter niet nodig
<alex-> jawel, je moet toch verbinding kunnen maken met wifi netwerken?
<Oer> dat zegt szal juist, als je geen roaming doen, dus gewoon 1 draadje, heb je geen manager nodig.
<szal> zoals in mijn geval..  vaste DSL-lijn en geen Wi-Fi
<szal> daarvoor is ifup goed genoeg
<brendlinux> Hoi.
<timo^> dag brendlinux
<brendlinux> Van de week wat tips gehad van oerheks en janc mbt. niet afsluiten van ubuntu. Hij blijft op het logo staan, krijg geen bewegende bolletjes. Esc levert geen terminal op. Wachten helpt niet. Het is maar soms. Dus logs bekijken werd gezegd. In de map var/logs zie ik logs, maar daar stopt mijn kennis. Welke moet ik hebben? Waar herken ik het afsluiten? Vanaf daar even online zetten neem ik aan voor hulp?
<alex-> doe eens pijltje naar rechts
<alex-> tijdens het afsluiten
<alex-> of als dat niet helpt sluit hem dan gewoon een keer af via ctrl alt f1 > sudo shutdown -h 0
<alex-> en kijk wat je dan te zien krijgt
<brendlinux> ben ik weer
<brendlinux> iemand gaf een goede tip, via terminal afsluiten
<brendlinux> dan zie je natuurlijk wat hij doet
<brendlinux> alleen ik deed ctrl alt f1 zoals je zei om te kijken wat het deed, kon niet meer typen
<brendlinux> Wat doet ctrl alt f1?
<brendlinux> ik dacht terminal openen, maar er gebeurde meer.
<brendlinux> Ah, zie boven dat alex het zie, bedankt.
<brendlinux> sudo shutdown -h 0 bewaar ik even, ik ga zo afsluiten een paar keer.
<jorenl_> sorry voor mijn join&vraag entree
<jorenl_> maar heeft er iemand een idee hoe ik empathy zou kunnen repareren?
<jorenl_> Hij toont alle gegevens in gespreksvensters gewoon onder elkaar, zonder formatting
<jorenl_> ik heb alle empathy-gerelateerde packages al eens "geherinstalleerd", ook wel eens verwijderd en geinstalleerd maar niets baat. (empathy, empathy-common, nautilus-sendto-empathy, adium-theme-ubuntu)
<jorenl_> Eindelijk gevonden op bugs.launchpad, met oplossing
<jorenl_> gewoon preferences openen
<jorenl_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/877744
<brendlinux> mooi :)
<brendlinux> ik kan je toch niet verder helpen. Het is hier nu erg rustig, weinig luitjes om te helpen.
<jorenl_> brendlinux: ik had niet echt door dat ik sinds 11.11 niet meer op preferences had geklikt in empathy :S
<timo^> jorenl_: mooi. rare bug...
<jorenl_> (het lijkt nu dat ik hier ben komen zagen en 5 minuten later al een oplossing had - ik ben al wel sinds november vorig jaar aan't zoeken af en toe :p)
<lord4163> Hoi
<lord4163> waarom kan je op Kubuntu niet op hotmail?
<timo^> hoi lord
<timo^> met Rekonq?
<timo^> lord4163:
<lord4163> nee alle browsers, na het inloggen laad hij niet
<lord4163> wel op alle andere PC's
<timo^> dat lijkt mij eerder een browser issue
<brendlinux> probeer eens chrome
<timo^> probeer es via een proxy?
<brendlinux> weet namelijk zeker dat ik het eerst wel kon
<lord4163> nee Firefox, Chromium en Rekonq werken niet
<timo^> en via nen proxy?
<lord4163> Aah dan zegt hij dat ik geen java heb
<timo^> :/
<timo^> en TOR?
<lord4163> Wacht, die moet ik installeren
<timo^> nee
<timo^> gewoon het .sh bestand uitvoeren ;)
<lord4163> Nee JAVA heb ik niet geinstalleerd dus
<timo^> openjdk dan?
<lord4163> hoe heet het pakket?
<lord4163> openjdk-6-jre?
<lord4163> ofzo?
<timo^> ja
<lord4163> of openjdk-6-jdk?
<timo^> beide
<lord4163> 0% Wachten op kopteksten...
<lord4163> Ik zon hekel aan deze PC :(
<timo^> een beetje de zon er bij halen hè? ;)
<lord4163> Eindelijk.... 5 minuten verder begint hij met downloaden...
<brendlinux> Alleen omdat het vriest zeker he, de hater.
<lord4163> :D
<lord4163> Vriezen doet het hier de hele winter. Dus tot die tijd... grrrr
<lord4163> Grapje :P
<lord4163> ben ff weg
<lord4163> Goh, hoe krijg ik die java troep werkend?
<OerHeks> welke java ? open of die andere ?
<lord4163> open zal nu nog eens proberen eerst even de browser herstarten
<hansw> oi
<OerHeks> sudo update-alternatives --config java
<OerHeks> ha hansw
<lord4163_> Nee hoor, krijg hem echt niet aan de gang
<lord4163_> het gaat om OpenJDK
<lord4163_> weet iemand nog iets?
<OerHeks> heb je soms ook sun java geinstalleerd ?
<hansw> lord4163_, wat probeer je te doen?
<OerHeks> en wat bedoel je met 'niet aan de gang'? ( lekker vaag die vraag )
<lord4163_> hotmail.com krijg ik niet aan de gang omdat java niet wil werken
<OerHeks> .. nooit van gehoord, java nodig voor hotmail.
<hansw> lord4163_, daar heb je geen java voor nodig hoor, of bedoel je een vage chatclient?
<OerHeks> of bedoel je javascript ?
<lord4163_> nee gewoon webmail
<brendlinux> Heeft hotmail ook niet zo een simpele html weergave zoals gmail?
<hansw> voor webmail heb je geen java nodig
<brendlinux> Dan kun je javascript etc al uitsluitend
<OerHeks> ja, geen java voor nodig.
<lord4163_> als ik java uitzet krijg ik een blanke pagina
<OerHeks> misschien eens een andere browser proberen dan FF ?
<hansw> dan log je niet in op hotmail
<lord4163_> En als hij aan staat zegt hij dat er iets fout is met mijn verbinding
<OerHeks> 'java uitzetten' hoe doe je dat ?
<lord4163_> javascript
<hansw> dat is heel iets anders dan java
<OerHeks> ah, dat is heel wat anders dan java.
<lord4163_> Bewerken>Voorkeuren>Inhoud>Javascript uitschakelen
<OerHeks> ik snap de naamsverwarring, ik snap het ook niet goed waarom dat is.
<OerHeks> tja, aanlaten staan voor je webbrowser, kan niet echt kwaad.
<brendlinux> Ik ga mijn vraag toch even verhalen, excuus maar net reageerde niemand en ben toch erg benieuwd.
<brendlinux> Wat doet ctrl alt f1 precies?
<lord4163_> Het enigste wat ik wil is dat mijn vader nu een mail kan verzenden
<brendlinux> want je kan niet meer typen erna.
<OerHeks> in 11.04 ?
<CasW> Ctrl+alt+f1 start een "echte" terminal op.
<OerHeks> of 11.10 ?
<hansw> brendlinux, als het goed is krijg je idd een term
<brendlinux> 11.10
<alex-> brendlinux: sudo shutdown -r 0
<hansw> onder f1 tm f4 zeker
<alex-> (reboot)
<brendlinux> Ja maar de terminal kon ik niet meer in typen.
<OerHeks> single user mode
<brendlinux> maar ik kan shutdown ook via de normale terminal doen toch?
<brendlinux> Want dan kan ik wel zien waar hij soms op hangt.
<alex-> ja, maar volgensmij verdwijnt die
<alex-> na een tijdje
<alex-> zodra je uitgelogt wordt
<brendlinux> En wat is -r 0 , net zei je -h 0 volgens mij
<OerHeks> en als je dan ctrl alt f7 of f8 doet ? krijg je dan weder den desktop ?
<alex-> -h is afsluiten
<alex-> maar als je wilt rebooten kun je beter -r gebruiken (reboot)
<brendlinux> Ah.
<brendlinux> Ik ga het nu ff niet testen, heb allerlei werk open
<brendlinux> ik ga zo afsluiten via ctrl alt f1 en dan sudo shutdown -h 0
<brendlinux> alleen ik denk dat ik net te vroeg op allerlei knoppen ging rammen. Want ik kreeg even een terminal en erna deed alleen mijn muis he tnog.
<JanC> shutdown gebruiken op ene desktop is niet zo erg ideaal...
<lord4163_> Heeft niemand een idee hier?
<brendlinux> lord, je kunt ook hotmail als pop3 opvoeren in thunderbird
<OerHeks> hotmail en pop3 ? .. dat kan alleen bij betaalde hotmail, dacht ik.
<brendlinux> Vroeger niet iig
<lord4163_> Dan verwijderd hij alle mails.... dat deed evolution in ieder geval, dus daar waag ik mij niet aan
<jorenl_> neen kan altijd
<jorenl_> maar pop3 is vreselijk
<brendlinux> ja, ik ben ook een imap man. Maar hotmail is ook vreselijk, dus ach
<jorenl_> das stereotiep
<jorenl_> hotmail valt tegenwoordig wel mee
<brendlinux> Ik kan er niet meer mee werken sinds gmail
<lord4163_> Ik heb ook liever Gmail, maar ja het is niet zo makkelijk om van emailadres te veranderen
<Bril> forwardje heb ik gedaan
<Bril> op me oude hotmail
<Bril> Maar ik heb nu tips voor afsluit probleem. Maar welke log moet ik veilig stellen bij problemen?
<Bril> /var/logs is namelijk best veel
<OerHeks> je hebt al veel tips gehad, wifi, dmesg en nog een zooi
<OerHeks> waarom schrijf je dat niet op ?
<Bril> ja die heb iok
<Bril> maar het lijkt niet te helpen. Ter voorbeeld: ik heb alles afgesloten voor ik ging afsluiten, wifi uit etc. Hielp niet
<Bril> Ben nu druk aan het kijken waarom soms wel en soms niet.
<Bril> Alleen als het wel gebeurt wil ik de logs uitlezen om te zien waarop hij hangt.
<OerHeks> hmm logboekweergave in het menu geeft lege pagina, bugje ?
<misnix> niet als de betreffende log leeg is
<misnix> of misschien moet je een keer f9 doen
<Bril> mbt. gister besproken punt over recente files tonen. De oplossing daarvoor activity log manager. Daarmee kun je dat niet uitschakelen, wel leeg houden.
<misnix> Bril, heb je dit geprobeerd?  http://ubuntuguide.net/clearprevent-recent-documents-under-files-folders-in-ubuntu-unity
<OerHeks> jups die hadden we gister ook al.
<Bril> Ja
<misnix> unity toch?
<Bril> daar in de comments vond ik dat programma dat werkt.
<Bril> Want die uitleg ging niet helemaal lekker.
<Bril> Maar met dat programma heb ik exact wat ik zoek.
<misnix> is er niet per ongeluk nog een ~/.gtkrc-2.0 overgebleven van gnome 2 die het overruled?
<misnix> of .gtkrc-3.0 ;)
<Bril> Nu ga je te diep voor mij, maar met dat programma werkt het  :)
<Bril> .
<Bril> dacht irc ligt eruit oid
<misnix> nee, ze hebben het te druk in offtopic
<Bril> Daar heb ik bewust niet ingelogd.
<Bril> Moet nog hoop werk afmaken
<misnix> je mist niks, tenzij je van wijsneuzerij houdt
<alex-> is er ook iets zoals #ubuntu-nl-server ?
<StefandeVries> Nee.
<OerHeks> wel zonder -nl
<alex-> Hmm
<alex-> Beetje lastig uit te leggen in het engels :P
 * Bril gaat zo voor het eerst wine gebruiken. Om youp zijn oudejaarsshow maar even te citeren: #benieuwd
<OerHeks> hoezo wine ?
<Bril> Voor mijn wii gebruik ik wbfs (voor je spellen vanaf je HD laden zodat je niet elke keer dvds hoeft te wisselen)
<Bril> Die hebben helaas geen linux variant
<Bril> Denk niet dat wine werkt want je moet .net enzo hebben maar ff testen. Anders ff windows starten maar nog niet gedaan sinds mijn nieuwe laptop met ubuntu
<OerHeks> ik snap er niets van, sorry.
<alex-> Bril: wlke hd?
<OerHeks> oudejaarsshow kijken op wine via wii ..
<alex-> in de wii?
<Bril> externe hd aan de wii
<alex-> ah
<alex-> kan dat gewoon?
<alex-> of moet je dan iets installeren?
<Bril> Nee, youp zeikte zo op hashtags, vooral op #benieuwd
<Bril> Je moet homebrew erop zetten. Randje van wat mag is dit. In principe mag alles maar je kan natuurlijk als je er voor kiest ook iso bestanden downloaden en spelen, maar dat bedoel ik natuurlijk niet.
<Bril> homebrew zelf is volledig legaal en best cool. Dan kun je echt toffe spellen erop zetten die mensen zelf maken.
<Bril> Wurms bijv.
<Bril> Wellicht wel leuk projectje voor je hoor.
<alex-> Hoe kan ik dat erin zetten?
<Bril> google maar ff op wii homebrew, dan vind je dat project wel. Zit ook soort market in voor programmas die mensen zelf hebben gemaakt.
<Bril> Zo kan je via je netwerk films streamen
<Bril> Of pong spelen
<Bril> dat soort dingetjes.
<Bril> Dat mag gewoon want het is jouw apparaat.
<alex-> Microsoft en Sony denken daar anders over :P
<alex-> kun je dan nog steeds multiplayer?
<Bril> ja
<Bril> De applicatie kon ik wel installeren met wine, alleen hij wil niet opstarten helaas
<alex-> Ik heb daar virtualbox + winxp voor
<alex-> voor dat soort niet meewerkende dingen
<Bril> Oh, zat andere windows machines voor handen, maar een principe kwestie. Ik ben ff aan het googlen of ik het werkend kan krijgen
<OerHeks> intressant, je kan wel wii spelen op ubuntu >> http://www.thelupine.com/content/wiithon-and-dolphin-wii-emulator
<alex-> same as ps2
<alex-> Kent iemand het spel Spy vs Spy voor de PS2?
<alex-> Zoek het al paar jaar
<OerHeks> wel als comic
<alex-> Want dan kan ik multiplayer doen tegen een vriend van me die het ook heeft
<OerHeks> 5 euro + 2 euro > http://computer-software.marktplaats.nl/games-sony-playstation-2/526334039-playstation-2-ps2-spy-vs-spy-compleet.html
<alex-> Hoe weet ik zeker dat hij werkt?
<OerHeks> dat weet je nooit, 2ehands
<Bril> erheen met je console
<alex-> lol
<Bril> 7 euro risico he
<Bril> ik kan natuurlijk niet in je huishoudboekje kijken.
<OerHeks> iets meer dan een pakje sigaretten :p
<Bril> maar 7 euro.
<Bril> je hebt een ps2 dus ik durf te zeggen
<alex-> Ja
<Bril> neem dat risico maar gewoon
<alex-> Hmm
<Bril> wel een raar handelaartje
<Bril> complete voorwaarden enzo erbij
<Bril> raar mail adres
<Bril> ouwe belasting ontduiker dat het is
<Bril> beetje zakelijke handel op marktplaats doen zonder kvk
<alex-> dat bedoel ik :P
<alex-> ik koop niet zoveel via marktplaats
<alex-> dus heb geen idee wat klopt en wat niet klopt
<alex-> "U kunt betalen per bank, giro of PayPal."
<Bril> oh dat is vaak prima dik in orde
<alex-> Heb ook geen bank of giro
<Bril> alleen deze vind ik ook vreemd
<Bril> maar paypal is toch dikke prima
<alex-> Limburg, dat is ook niet dichtbij..
<alex-> Heb geen paypal :P
<Bril> trek je de betaling gewoon in
<Bril> PP heeft nare kopersbescherming
<alex-> Heb geen bankrekening :P
<Bril> maar voor jou gunstig
<Bril> dit risico kun je wel nemen met paypal
<OerHeks> geen bankrekening, dan fiets je naar brunsum op de heide :-D
<Bril> Dit is echt een vage hoor, zie ze andere ads
<Bril> Spullen van 1 euro, hoezo zet je dat op marktplaats, al die moeite
<Bril> Als je iemand blij wil maken geef je het aan de kringloop
<Bril> Of flikker het gewoon weg.
<Bril> Ik ga niet voor 1 euro zoveel moeite doen.
<OerHeks> als je op de heide woont, wel.
<Bril> ja maar meeste is ook geen brievenbus post
<Bril> wat hij online heb staan, dus zit je al met pakketje
<Bril> Ja, een vage adverteerde is het wel.
<OerHeks> ik vond spy vs spy wel de slechtste strip in MAD.
<Bril> Teach me tonight dvd sealed new nieuw Erotic collection
<Bril> Geen foto beschikbaar 	
<Bril>     Prijs:
<Bril> 1,25
<Bril> Alex, ik zeg bestel meteen nog wat zaken. Mooi spul
<OerHeks> sealed, die zal het wel doen op de ps2
<OerHeks> maar dit leid  tot offtopic :P
<Bril> En organiseer een uitpak party ala bright.nl
<Bril> ja excus
<pjotter> Hallo. Iemand hier heeft me laatst een tip gegeven over hoe je een addon moet forceren om compatible te zijn in firefox. Er was de een of andere addon die dat mogelijk maakt. Weet iemand welke addon dat was? Ik wil Moonlight installeren in firefox 9.0.1
<OerHeks> moonlight 4, rename de .zip naar .xpi
<pjotter> de zip?
<pjotter> Ik heb een xpi
<pjotter> je bedoeld die methode dat je de maxversion handmatig aanpast?
<OerHeks> ik zie dat ze er een crx van gemaakt hebben
<OerHeks> het was zip.
<OerHeks> http://www.go-mono.com/moonlight/download.aspx
<pjotter> ok, ik download de xpi
<pjotter> OerHeks: Hebbes, het was de "nightly tester tools". Als je die installeert kun je met een vinkje in de settings de compatibiliteitscheck uitzetten. Nu doet ie het! :)
<OerHeks> kee
#ubuntu-nl 2012-02-02
<noortje> hallo, ik krijg mijn webcam niet operatineel bij websites, wel cheese ed op de computer...weet iemand raad? moet ik een driver installeren?
<noortje> flashplayer zegt dat hij geen camera vindt
<Lekensteyn> 'lo
<noortje> hallo
<noortje> weet iemand raad? ;-)
<Lekensteyn> hoe heb je flash geïnstalleerd, welke *buntu versie?
<noortje> de nieuwste versie, en heb nu 11.04
<OerHeks> noortje, waarschijnlijk moet je flash instellingen aanpassen, de website in trusted zetten e.d
<OerHeks> setting manager http://www.macromedia.com/support/documentation/en/flashplayer/help/settings_manager.html
<OerHeks> panel > http://www.macromedia.com/support/documentation/en/flashplayer/help/settings_manager02.html#118539
<noortje> ok, maar wat precies?
<noortje> kan niet zoveel instellen?
<noortje> en hij zegt dat er geen camera te vinden is
<OerHeks> als cheese hem wel vind, dat weet ik het niet.
<noortje> ok dank je.. oerheks
<noortje> lunch smakelijk
<intercot> hallo
<intercot> help
<intercot> mijn windows vista kan niet leren iso :(
 * OerHeks heeft geen verstand van vista, sjorrie
<intercot> windows vista 32 bit...2009 version service pack 2
<OerHeks> verkeerd kanaal, je moet dan in ##windows zijn o.i.d.
<pjotter> Hallo allemaal. Ik heb zojuist Xubuntu geïnstalleerd. En nou zag ik dat ik bij het inloggen kan kiezen tussen Gnome classic, Ubuntu (dat is met Unity!) en een Xubuntu sessie. Klopt het dat al deze dingen in Xubuntu zitten, of heb ik nou iets geks gedaan?
<timo^desktop> Ik denk dat je iets raars hebt gedaan, pjotter, heb je iets extra's geïnstalleerd?
<pjotter> Nee, niet echt. Het viel me ineens op.
<pjotter> Ik ben nu bijvoorbeeld in de Gnome classic ingelogd. En dat is inderdaad Gnome3 fallback omgeving. Is toch vreemd dat dat ook bij Xubuntu zit?
<pjotter> Ik ga het anders nog een keer opnieuw installeren.
<timo^desktop> probeer maar eens.
<pjotter> Ik doe het. En dan zal ik er nog eens op letten. Wel vreemd...
<JanC> voor wie naar FOSDEM komt: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fosdem/2012
<StefandeVries> FujiontheCloud, wat wilde je weten?
<timo^> ohjee
<FujiontheCloud> of je onderzoek mag doen over een onderwerp waar iemand anders al eerder onderzoek naar heeft gedaan
<timo^> waarvoor?
<FujiontheCloud> voor een scriptie -_-
<timo^> denk niet dat dat gewaardeerd wordt.
<FujiontheCloud> probleem is ik kreeg dit onderwerp aangereikt
<StefandeVries> Je mag er denk ik wel een eigen onderzoek naar doen.
<FujiontheCloud> van een afstudeerorganisatie
<StefandeVries> Als je maar geen overige onderwerpen/conclusies overneemt.
<FujiontheCloud> maar er is al over het onderwerp onderzoek gedaan
<FujiontheCloud> oh ok StefandeVries  bedankt
<FujiontheCloud> dit probleem is wel vaker denk ik maar in ons competentieboek staat er niks over in eigenlijk
<idefix> hoe voeg je symbolen toe aan de Character Table?
<idefix> of hoe krijg je een euro teken als de rechtsonderaan de 5-toets staat?
<idefix> als die *
<Bril> goede vrgaa
<Bril> alt gr werkt idd niet
<Bril> http://ubuntastic.wordpress.com/2007/09/08/specialekaracters-en-euroteken-in-ubuntu-aanzetten/
<Bril> oplossing
<Bril> het is een bugje die ze gaan fixen
<Bril> er staat een workaround. ik zet hem ook op mijn to do list om toe te voegen
<Oer> alt-gr 5 €
<Bril> nee hier niet
<Bril> 11.10
<Bril> zie hem wel op me toetsenbord onder de 5 overigens.
<Oer> us international with dead keys
<Oer> standaard
<Bril> Dat is @ onder je 2 toch?
<Oer> ja
<Bril> Die heb ik ook, maar ik krijg me euro teken niet met alt gr
<Bril> :(
<Bril> Maar die uitleg die ik vond was helder. Dat is te doen.
<Bril> Zie nu dat die uitleg is voor ubuntu 7
<Bril> je doet alleen alt gr en 5 toch?
<Oer> jups
<Oer> ik weet verder niks van een bugje dat ze gaan fixen, het werkt gewoon.
<Bril> Ja, das ook oud zag ik later.
<Bril> Idefix, werkt alt gr + 5 bij jou? Tenslotte was het jouw probleem.
<idefix> wat is alt gr?
<idefix> waar zit die knop?
<idefix> is alt gr de knop links van de spatiebar, Bril?
<Bril> rechts
<Bril> staat er bij mij ook op
<idefix> het werkt niet bij mij
<Bril> Het is wel een nieuw fenomeen dacht ik, de alt gr
<idefix> ik heb een chinees toetsenbord
<idefix> tenminste, gemaakt in China
<Bril> Dan kun je ansich de workaround denk ik gebruiken die ik gaf.
<Bril> Hier werkt het ook niet, dus ik ga die ook gebruiken
<idefix> hee maar waar in het Keyboard Layout Options window staat third level chooser?
<idefix> Bril?
<Timvde> Mijn Ubuntu (10.10, Maverick) herkent geen nieuwe software uit deze ppa: https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/beta
<Timvde> Zie ook: http://pastebin.com/TTM9VUDy
<idefix> ik heb 't al
<Bril> idefix, daar kan ik je niet mee helpen helaas.
<idefix> €
<idefix> €
<idefix> 5
<idefix> 5
<idefix> hoi
<Bril> master
<Bril> via die link?
<idefix> ja
<idefix> min of meer
<Bril> Tijd om je offerte op te gaan stellen.
<idefix> tijd om wat postief eigen vermogen te creëren
<idefix> want ik ben namelijk zo arm als een kerkrat
<Timvde> Iemand die mij kan helpen? :(
<Oer> ik kijk naar je urls
<Oer> ik zit op 15.0.874.106~r107270-0ubuntu0.11.10.1 zonder ppa op 11.10
<Oer> zit je nogwel op maverick? wat geeft cat /etc/issue
<Timvde> Oer: Ja, ik zit op Maverick. Heel bewust.
<Timvde> Unity in 11.04 lag me niet (plus daar waren power issues), dus ik ben blijven hangen
<Timvde> Want ik had toen geen tijd om andere DE's uit te testen
<Oer> ik heb geen idee waarom die beta ppa niet update voor jou.
<Timvde> In de heel nabije toekomst heb ik dat wel, dus ik ben wel over naar iets nieuwers voordat Maverick EOL is :)
<hansw> even apt-get update op de command line runnen, geeft wellicht inf
<Timvde> Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net/chromium-daily/beta/ubuntu/ maverick/main Translation-en
<Timvde> Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net/chromium-daily/beta/ubuntu/ maverick/main Translation-en_GB
<Timvde> (2 regels kan ik hier wel posten, I guess)
<Timvde> Nuja, niet dat 't *zo'n* ramp is, want ik gebruik toch Firefox als main browser, maar 't is gewoon kut als dingen niet werken :P
<hansw> Timvde, wat zegt je apt log?
<Timvde> hansw: Waar staat die?
<hansw> ik gok in /var/log/....
<hansw> maar even handmatig een apt-get update en daarna een apt-get upgrade laat wellicht het probleem al zien
<Oer> ign zegt die
<Timvde> Daar staat niks boeiends, gewoon laatste upgrade
<Timvde> Waar Chromium dus niet bij zit
<hansw> wat is lgn dan?
<Oer> dan is die 17 build nog/niet voor maverick.
<Oer> ignore
<Timvde> Die ppa is ook al heel erg lang niet meer aan het updaten, als je ziet dat de ppa al 2 versies verder zit dan apt-cache policy toont
<hansw> ow
<hansw> :-)
<Timvde> Oer: Volgens de launchpadpagina dus wél
<Timvde> chromium-browser 	17.0.963.46~r119351-0ubuntu1~ucd~beta1~maverick
<Oer> ik zie dat ook, voor elke versie. ik vraag me af of die info wel juist is.
<Oer> ucd, wat betekend dat ook alweer ...
<Timvde> Oer: Well, de "Latest updates" zegt dat chromium-browser build errors had
<Timvde> Dus dat zou het kunnen zijn...
<Timvde> Maar aan de andere kant, wordt het versienummer dan wel geüpdatet voor een failed build?
<Oer> het is beta, dus trek je niets van die versienummers aan
<Timvde> If so, is het gewoon heel erg obvious wat er fout loopt: de ppa is niet in orde :P
<Oer> pak dan de daily stable > https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/stable en klachten over beta, kunnen wij niets mee.
<Timvde> Meh, klachten, dat is veel gezegd :P
<Timvde> Ik vroeg me vooral af wat er mis ging
<Timvde> Maar dat kan inderdaad wel eens het probleem zijn...
<Oer> lastig te zeggen omdat je maverick draaid..
<Timvde> Well, eens van ppa switchen en kijken of het werkt
<Timvde> If so, dan lag het inderdaad daar aan
<Oer> ppa purge heb je niet nodig, denk ik.
<Timvde> Nee, gewoon even afvinken in Software Sources
<Timvde> *update manager*
<Timvde> Other updates (LP-PPA-chromium-daily-stable)
<Timvde> Failed to build, dus.
<Timvde> Dankjewel voor je tijd :)
<Oer> yw
<Timvde> In #ubuntu lukte het niet heel erg
<Timvde> Wel handig dat dit channel zoveel rustiger is :D
<Oer> ja, het kan daar gekkenhuis zijn, maar toch zitten daar goeie helpers :-)
<Timvde> Mja, ik was me er wel in aan het opjagen dat iemand kwam met problemen met Firefox en ze gewoon zeiden dat hij moest switchen naar Chrome
<Timvde> Da's niet problemen oplossen, da's ze aan de kant schuiven
<FujiontheCloud> Oer
<FujiontheCloud> D:
<FujiontheCloud> mon amie
<FujiontheCloud> mijn grote vriend
<FujiontheCloud> mon amie grande :o
<Oer> duhh
<FujiontheCloud> hehe
<FujiontheCloud> altijd lekker droog die Oer -_-
<FujiontheCloud> voorspelbaar verassend :)
<pjotter> Hee, mensen. Een vraag: Is het mogelijk om per ongeluk (door dependencies fo zo) de gnome-desktop te installeren? Ik ben nu bezig in XUbuntu. Ik begin met alleen "Xubuntu" en "Xfce session" als inlogmogelijkheid. Maar na enig installeren (diverse apps) ontdek ik dat er bij het inloggen ineen ook "Gnome" en "Gnome classic" zijn bijgekomen. Ze doen het overigens prima. Ik ben nu ingelogt in Gnome (3).
<Oer> heb je geprobeert unity balk te installeren o.i.d. ?
<pjotter> Nee
<pjotter> Gewoon wat apps.
<pjotter> Ik snap d'r niks van
<Oer> geporte gtk3 apps ?
<pjotter> Dit had ik vanmorgen ook al. Toen maar ene nieuwe installatie gedaan. En nu heb ik weer hetzelfde.
<pjotter> Ja, misschien.
<Oer> ik weet niet of dit logisch/normaal is.
<viezerd> nautilus toevallig geinstalleerd ?
<pjotter> Ik heb een videokaartdriver gecompileerd en geinstalleerd. Maar ik neem aan dat het daar niet aan lag?
<pjotter> ook niet.
<pjotter> Maar het kan dus wel? Ik bedoel... zonder dat je dat bewust wilt, de complete gnome desktop installeren?
<viezerd> yes
<pjotter> wow
<pjotter> sudo apt-get remove gnome-panel? oid?
<viezerd> hoe compleet hij is weet ik niet maar kan zijn dat ie een minimale gnome installeert oid
<pjotter> Ik vind het er leuk uit zien hoor. Maar ik wilde eigenlijk alleen Xubuntu.
<pjotter> ik denk het.
<pjotter> Ik zal eens kijken wat er gebeurd als ik de boel verwijder.
<viezerd> zou gewoon lekker laten staan (ik)
<viezerd> kost geen resources, alleen beetje harde schijf ruimte
<Oer> gnome-panel, lijkt me idd de doener
<pjotter> Ik heb heel wat gnome spul geinstalleerd zo te zien.
<pjotter> Ik zal het eens nader onderzoeken. Bedankt allemaal!
<ohai_> Weet iemand of het mogelijk is om als ik een gesprek op skype aan het voeren ben, of op irc, of op een site iets aan het lezen ben, en ik wil ergens anders zitten dat ik dan m'n activiteiten niet hoef te staken?
<ohai_> Ergens anders is met een laptop of met een smartphone
<Oer> ja, dan zou je een cloud op een server moeten draaien.
<Oer> maar skype weet ik niet, of dat gaat werken.
<ohai_> Skype kan gesprekslogs wel synchroniseren
<ohai_> Wat zou er in de cloud moeten staan dan?
<Oer> irc, msn, webpagina, data, dat is wel mogenlijk
<ohai_> Hoe heb je dit in gedachten dan?
<Oer> je draait gewoone ene desktop 'in de cloud', je eigen server, of een server in een datacentrum
<Oer> je kan dat een uurtje uitproberen bij Canonical
<ohai_> Hmm maar dan kan ik niet gamen :P
<ohai_> Dus het is nog maar de vraag of alles gaat werken
<ohai_> Het gaat me vooral om irc channels
<ohai_> dat ik niet elke weer apart hoef te joinen
<ohai_> afk
<Oer> als je irc 24/7 wilt laten lopen, heb je geen cloud nodig, dat kan ook op een servertje
<ohai_> Zoals nu, doe ik mijn laptop even dicht, ben ik meteen weer disconnected
<viezerd> voor irc heb je irc bouncers
<viezerd> draai je gewoon ergens op een server
<ohai_> is dat niet lastig op te zetten?
<warddr> ohai_, je kan ook instellen dat je laptop blijft draaien als je deze dichtklapt, dat is misschien een gemakkelijkere oplossing?
#ubuntu-nl 2012-02-03
<idefix> goedemorgen
<FujiontheCloud> https://discussions.apple.com/thread/3513193?start=0&tstart=0
<Snicksie> en waarom zet je dat hier neer FujiontheCloud ? :)
<FujiontheCloud> ik schakel over naar Ubuntu -_-
<Snicksie> okay
<Snicksie> dat moet zeker gaan ;)
<Snicksie> mijn appel kan ook met ubuntu omgaan en er komt telkens meer verbetering in :)
<ohai_> hoe werkt z'n bnc?
<idefix> €
<ohai_> zo'n bnc *
<idefix> stuurt PidgIn je berichten naar degenen die offline gegaan zijn?
<idefix> hoe weet je trouwens zeker dat PidgIn jezelf op afwezig zet als je 5 min. afk bent?
<CasW> Het scherm pas later uit laten gaan ;)
<CasW> Maar dat doet 'ie wel, heb ik thuis gezien.
<idefix> hoe bedoel je precies? het scherm pas later uit laten gaan?
<idefix> denk denk peins
<CasW> Scherm pas inactief laten worden na die 5 minuten, of pidgin je eerder al op "away" laten zetten.
<idefix> je bedoelt dus in ieder geval niet op "lock screen" klikken?
<CasW> Jep, dan kan je het zien. Maar zoals ik al zei, hij doet het wel.
<idefix> maakt het bij scanners uit wat de + en wat de - is van de adapter?
<JapyDooge> als die verkeerdom zitten scant ie alleen negatieven :P
<idefix> :)
<idefix> er zitten allemaal plugjes bij de adapter maar ik kan hem op twee maniere aansluiten, dat zegt toch al genoeg eigenlijk?
<JapyDooge> maar denk het wel idefix, anders zou de motor andersom draaien
<JapyDooge> alhoewel er wss wel een diode in zit die dat voorkomt
<idefix> ik vraag me ook altijd al af waarom er op een gewoon fietslicht een + een - en een aarde zit
<JapyDooge> meestal staat het wel op het type plaatje
<idefix> plaatje?
<JapyDooge> een tekentje als  +(o-  of -(o+
<idefix> kan ik mijn scanner opblazen?
<JapyDooge> dat kan :p
<JapyDooge> +(o- is plus buiten - binnen
<JapyDooge> de andere andersom
<JapyDooge> zoeentje: http://www.ladyada.net/images/metertutorial/wartdetail.jpg
<JapyDooge> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polarity_symbols
<idefix> er staat een pijltje met een G en een pijltje met 55x25 op het plugje
<idefix> en op de female staat alleen een pijltje
<JapyDooge> meestal blaas je 'm niet direct op tho
<JapyDooge> meeste hardware van een fatsoenlijk merk heeft daar diodes voor
<idefix> hoi hoi hij doet 't
<idefix> maar ik moet nu naar m'n werk :(
<idefix> mijn dank is groot JapyDooge
<JapyDooge> lol
<timo^> Hoe pak ik .rar bestanden uit? (Part 1 tm 106)
<Oer> unrar
<timo^> kun je een commando geven?
<Oer> unrar e ( in huidige dir) of unrar e ( met path)
<Oer> ehh
<Oer> unrar e ( in huidige dir) of unrar x ( met path)
 * timo^ doet het nu op windows, met winrar, stond toch nog open :P
<Oer> voor linux is er rar-nonfree, als je alles ermee wilt doen.
<Oer> ikzelf weiger elke rar.
<JapyDooge> onder windows gebruik ik altijd 7zip voor rar files, werkt geweldig en is graties en openzoerz
<timo^> Oer: ik wil Windows Xp Mediacenter herinstalleren, maar de herstelpartitie is kaput...
<Oer> ik zou die disk wissen, en opnieuw installeren.
<timo^> ga ik ook doen, maar ik had geen cd van XP mediacenter liggen, dus was de piraatbaai de enige oplossing ;)
<Oer> ik zou xbmc doen.
<timo^> neh
<timo^> klopt wel, maar het is fijn om toch Win te hebben, voor het geval dat...
<timo^> XBMC draai ik wel met Ubuntu
<Oer> nou ja, sommige hardware kon ik alleen met windows activeren :(
<timo^> daarom
 * timo^ haat Windows vista, 7 en de rest, xp is het enige werkbare, en mediacenter werkt best heel erg lekker :)
<Oer> nadeel van je XPmediacentre.rar, is dat je onder windows kansloos bent, als er troep in zit.
 * timo^ heeft Avast
<Oer> dat schijnt 1 van de besten te zijn, doch ik zet geen geld in.
<Snicksie> xbmc is ook erg fijn, dat kan je ook gewoon gebruiken binnen windows zelf he timo^  :)
<Snicksie> werkt erg mooi en gemakkelijk
<JapyDooge> XBMC is nice ja
<timo^> en toch, toch wil ik MCE omdat uitzending gemist daar soepel op werkt :)
<timo^> maar op Ubuntu heb ik XBMC :)
<JapyDooge> die uitzendinggemist werkt mooi idd
<idefix> mag je hier youtube content posten?
<StefandeVries> Een link ernaar? Sure.
<idefix> dit is wel een leuk liedje: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zLS-Dvuqt8k
<StefandeVries> Dat hebben we liever in #ubuntu-nl-offtopic, idefix.
<idefix> maar je zei net..
<idefix> ik ben gebanned van offtopic
<JapyDooge> lol
<timo^> Het is ook niet de bedoeling dat je dan hier gaat spammen idefix
<StefandeVries> Nou, dit is ook niet de bedoeling.
<StefandeVries> Precies wat timo^ zegt.
<Oer> LoLz
<timo^> Als je zo doorgaat idefix, kun je hier straks ook niet meer komen. En dat bedoel ik niet flauw, meer als, ja, dat je dan niet meer je vragen kunt stellen...
<idefix> ik vroeg of het mocht, het mocht, ik doe het en het mag ineens niet!
<StefandeVries> Ja, duh.
<timo^> Dat heet logisch denken, idefix
<StefandeVries> Je hebt YouTube-links naar Ubuntu-gerelateerde zaken en offtopic-geneuzel.
<gadeynebram_> Hoi! Is er iemand die iets kent van gnome, unity en een scherm dat enkel zwart blijft bij herstarten?
<gadeynebram_> meer info op http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11639631#post11639631
<idefix> StefandeVries is hoogbegaafd
<idefix> mijn scanner staat aan en is verbonden met mijn LPT1: maar toch zegt Simple Scan dat hij geen devices kan vinden
<Kerbero> een belgiese pijl?
<Kerbero> lol
<Guest67563> hallo
<Oer> :-)
<Guest67563> kan ik Ubuntu ook vanaf Windows 98 installeren?
<timo^> vanaf Windows 98?
<timo^> Hoe oud is die pc?
<misnix> als je een pc hebt waar altijd al windows 98 op gestaan heeft lijkt me dat niet
<Oer> specs ?
<timo^> Daarvoor raad ik eerder Puppy Linux of Lubuntu aan.
<timo^> Guest67563:
<Oer> 1 ghrz, 1 gb ram en 5 gb hdd minimaal
<timo^> Indien minder dan 1 GHZ meer RAM. 800 MHZ moet ook nog kunnen, maar dan minimaal 2 gb ram ;)
<Oer> anders is er Xubuntu, of Lubuntu voor nog lagere specs.
<timo^> Maar houd 1GHZ aan als een minimum
<timo^> Oer: Xubuntu is helaas niet meer zo licht.
<timo^> Lubuntu raad ik aan, of anders Puppy Linux
<Oer> Xubuntu 512 mb, Lubuntu 256+
<timo^> Oer: Xubuntu 700 mb ;)
<Max15> hier ben ik weer
<Max15> maar hebben jullie mijn specs nog kunnen lezen?
<timo^> heb je het gesprek gezien? Nee zeker...
<timo^> nope
<Max15> hij liep vast :-/
<timo^> dat dacht ik al te zien
<timo^> maar vertel
<Max15> Intel Celeron 1 core (1.86 GHz), 1 GB intern, 75 GB harddisk, Intel grafische kaart, en vroeger Windows Vista, toen Windows XP en nu Windows 98
<timo^> Ooh, dat kan wel
<Max15> okay, mooi zo
<timo^> Je moet dan vanaf de CD opstarten, en daaruit Ubuntu installeren
<Max15> ik heb al een CD-RW gemaakt met het ISO bestand van Ubuntu
<timo^> Als ISO bestand gebrand op een cd? Dus niet als data-cd?
<Max15> nee, ik heb hem via Windows 7 hulpprogramma als ISO bestand op de schijf gebrand
<timo^> prima
<timo^> dan start je op vanaf die cd
<Max15> in de BIOS of in Windows 98 zelf?
<timo^> hoe, is bij elke pc anders.
<Max15> wat bedoel je daarmee?
<timo^> in de bios
<timo^> vaak als je het cdtje erin doet, en je opnieuw opstart, zou hij moeten werken :)
<Max15> heb ik gedaan, hij is nu bezig met de installatieprodcedure van Ubuntu
<Oer> netjes
<timo^> mooi zo :)
<Max15> ik wil graag iedereen bedanken die mij heeft geholpen ;-)  dankjewel allemaal!
<Bril> Ja, aardige luitjes hier :)
<Bril> Iemand voor mij advies welk programma het functioneels is als vervanger van winscp?
<Oer> voor windows ?
<Bril> Ja, maar dan op ubuntu
<Bril> Op windows gebruik ik winscp veel.
<Bril> ftp, ssh etc.
<Oer> gewoon sftp ?
<Bril> ja, bestandjes uploaden
<viezerd> nautilus ..
<Bril> ok, ff testen bedankt
<Bril> Iemand met wine ervaring? ik heb een programma geinstalleerd maar heb daar spijt van. Hoe maak ik dat ongedaan?
<Oer> gooi de programmafolder weg ?
<Bril> Onder windows zelf is dat niet de bedoeling, maar ik dacht al dat het onder wine wel moet kunnen omdat je helemaal geen register etc hebt.
<Bril> nautilus is gewoon je "verkenner". Ik zocht eigenlijk meer een programma dat los is.
<Bril> Ik heb ong 1500 users waar ik op sftp op inlog af en toe.
<Oer> filezilla ?
<Bril> dus niet structureel altijd de zelfde
<Bril> eens kijken, bedankt. Die ken ik wel van windows, dat moet voorlopig wel ff goed zijn ja.
<Oer> enige mozilla code die ik gebruik, filezilla en clonezilla
<Bril> ik zat net ff op dat seamonkey
<Bril> snap het nu nog niet helemaal, een soort allerkunner
<misnix> eigenlijk wil je dan scripten in de terminal met bash
<Bril> nee niet allemaal tegelijk, soms moet ik gewoon ff inloggen om iets te fixen.
<Bril> maar filezilla is prima.
<misnix> dan nog steeds ;-)
<Bril> ik ben niet zo een terminal man
<Bril> wel steeds meer probeer ik.
<misnix> nou, dan doe je het toch moeilijk? ;-p
<Bril> maar een plaatje uploaden gaat wat lastig
<Bril> dan moet je hem toch echt uploaden
<Bril> Ik vroeg hier enige tijd terug of mijn pc was te truecrypten bij een dual boot, dat bleek erg lastig.
<Bril> Maar nu heb ik een dual boot, ik kan dan wel gewoon mijn ubuntu documenten map enctrypten met ubuntu zelf toch>
<misnix> lijkt me wel, maar maak wel een backup
<Oer> ja, maak wel een backup van je sleuteltjes.
<Bril> Ja uiteraard maar heb nog kort dag voor ik op reis ga dus maak het liefst geen foute
<Bril> Wellicht een domme vraag, maar waar doe ik dit?
<Bril> Want bij de installatie heb ik het niet aangevinkt.
<Bril> Maar deze laptop gaat mee op reis en het is een fijne gedachte dat een dief niet je data heeft.
<Bril> Heb nu toch al me data onder ubuntu, dus hele schijf true crypten is overbodig.
<misnix> sorry, geen idee, ik heb niet veel belang bij encryptie, heb geen laptob
<Bril> Online vind ik wel wat nuttige info, ben het even aan het lezen. Ik wil namelijk maar 1 x me wachtwoord invoeren
<Bril> Ik sla thuis en op mijn kantoor alles beveiligd op.
<Bril> Ik vind het altijd zo irritant als mensen dan zeggen, Ik heb niks te verbergen
<misnix> dat is ook onzin
<Bril> Als er wordt fysiek ingebroken is het fijn dat je alleen nieuwe hardware hoeft te kopen en geen zorgen over je data
<Bril> en iedereen heeft iets te verbergen
<Bril> als je niks te verbergen hebt ben je wel erg saai
<Bril> Oer, wat bedoel jij met sleutels?
<Bril> me keyring?
<Oer> hier een uitleg, waar je een ~/.Private map aanmaakt, encrypted. en je kan je evolution/andere mail ook heen verhuizen etc,.. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<Oer> bij deze link, lees je wat je moet backuppen, en hoe je dat weer moet gebruiken om bij je data te kunnen, na een probleem
<Oer> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory#Recovering_Your_Data_Manually
<Oer> je kan die ~/.private ook op een apparte partitie gooien
<Bril> Ik ga eerst even cryptkeeper proberen, lees op forums dat die met een gui makkelijk is.
<Bril> Ik vind jouw uitleg iets te hoog gegrepen voor mij. voor normaal projectje durf ik dat wel en heb ook goede backup maar heb ff geen zin in morgen veel tijd kwijt zijn
<Oer> ja, ik snap dat je dit niet op het laatste moment wil doen, voor je weggaat
<misnix> dat hoort zo in de it, oer ;-)
<Oer> i know, proffessoren die briljante stukken schrijven, 6 uur voor het congres.
<Bril> Ach, kan ook wat gevoelige data thuis laten
<Bril> je hebt gelijk hoor
<Bril> maar druk druk druk
<Bril> Vind het allemaal te riskant, neem alleen mijn belangrijkste documenten mee en ga er later mee aan de slag
<Oer> reis je via de USA ?
<Oer> :P
<Bril> nee
<Bril> hoezo?
<Bril> Amsterdam-Suriname
<Bril> Ik zat er wel over na te denken, een tas is natuurlijk zo bekeken. Met al die ipads,laptops etc hoe kunnen ze data controleren
<Bril> in Nederland mag je gedownloade films op je laptop hebben, in andere landen niet maar dat valt toch nooit te controleren
<misnix> lua?
<Bril> lua?
<misnix> blijkbaar niet :-)
<misnix> niet de scripttaal maar goeie oud collega
<Oer> joepie, Alfa 2 is uit, unity 5.2 met multi monitor support https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/TechnicalOverview/Alpha2
<Oer> "Aan het uitzaaien vaar 15 van de 15 verbonden peers"
<Oer> grinnik, elke versie word mooier vertaald
<Bril> is dat erg riskant?
<Bril> van 11.10 naar deze?
<Oer> ja
<Oer> niet voor serieus gebruik, maar als test is het wel aardig te zien hoever ze al zijn.
<Oer> engels, verwacht nog geen vertalingen in elk progje enzo
<Bril> oh oki
#ubuntu-nl 2012-02-04
<lord4163> Hallo
<lord4163> Weet iemand hoe je het automatisch inloggen kan uitschakelen?
<lord4163> Ik bedoel vanuit de CLI?
<Oer> geen idee, gewoon via "gebruikers" kan je dit uitzetten
<Oer> gui
<lord4163> Ja maar ik kan niet inloggen
<lord4163> Daarom wil ik het uitschakelen en proberen in Unity 2D in te loggen
<Oer> je kan jezelf toch gewoon afmelden, dan kom je ook bij het inlogscherm
<Oer> ow zo, tja, daar weet ik niets op :(
<lord4163> Nee hij logt niet in, een fout met de drivers
<trijntje> lord4163: als er iets fout gaat bij het inloggen zal automatisch inloggen niet helpen
<CasW> Kunnen eigenlijk twee linuxinstallaties dezelfde partitie voor swap gebruiken?
<misnix> ja
<CasW> Mooi, dat scheelt :)
<misnix> het lange antwoord: jazeker
<misnix> natuurlijk niet te gebruiken bij hibernation en zo ;-)
<CasW> Achja, nouja, da's niet erg.
<siempie> kan ik hier terecht met vragen?
<timo^> ja, dat kun je :)
<siempie> fijn :d
<siempie> ik heb ubuntu draaien op mijn hobby pc stamt uit de tijd van de gulden maar draai nu weer prima
<siempie> alleen nu wil ik mijn berijfspc ook om toveren alleen heb een software pakket voor windows er op draaien
<siempie> ben er achter dat die firebird gebruikt kan dat ook op ubuntu??
<timo^> Firebird?
<timo^> moment
<timo^> Ja, als het goed is wel
<timo^> zie ook bijvoorbeeld http://www.firebirdsql.org/manual/ubusetup.html
<siempie> ja had ik ook gevonden alleen ben nog niet zo bekent met ubuntu of linux
<siempie> ben groot gebracht met ms ;(
<timo^> het is an sich best makkelijk te installeren, maar over de werking kan ik je niets vertellen...
<siempie> als ik het maar kan instaleren
<siempie> heb nog nooit iets buiten de sofware vcentrum gebruikt
<timo^> Je kan het via Software Centrum installerem
<timo^> *installeren
<timo^> Ik kan je echter wel aanraden een Dual boot te maken, voor als het toch niet helemaal lekker werkt.
<siempie> oke ga ik proberen :D
<siempie> ja nee was ook mijn bedoeling
<siempie> en probeer nu eerst ff via een gedeelde map
<siempie> maar bedankt voor de info alvast
<timo^> :)
 * trijntje installeert nooit iets van buiten het softwarecentrum, nergens voor nodig
<siempie> het lukt al
<siempie> het pakket draait wel onde wine
 * timo^ ook niet, behalve als het om beproefde .debs en ppa's gaat. Maar ik doe er vrij weinig mee
<timo^> siempie: je kan het ook uit het softwarecenter installeren hoor, linksonder klikken op '*Xaantal* technische items weergeven'
<siempie> ja klopt het ik gezien
<siempie> en dat is gelukt
<siempie> maar het is een techniesch software pakket voor de instaltie branche
<siempie> en hij gebruikt ook fire beurt maar het programma zelf is helaas voor MS
<siempie> zat zelf te denken ff een ander hdd in de pc voor ubuntu ff kijken hoe dat draait en dan kijken als ik hem via wine kan pakken
<CasW> Hoe vraag ik in de command line op wat voor partitie iets is? (ext2/3/4, NTFS, etc.)
<CasW> Hoe hij geformatteerd is
<Gotiniens> als hij al gemount is met mount
<CasW> Dat is 'ie
<CasW> Laat maar, ik ben er al achter, toch bedankt :)
<szal> mss weet hier iemand iets..  'k heb op Lucid een vaste IP opgezet in /etc/network/interfaces, maar 'ifconfig -a' vertelt mij dat de betreffende netwerkadapter geen IP heeft
<StefandeVries> szal: post eens de inhoud van /etc/network/interfaces op pastebin.com en link ernaar.
<StefandeVries> Dan kijken we even.
<szal> StefandeVries: http://paste.ubuntu.com/829245/
<StefandeVries> Networking is inmiddels al herstart?
<szal> ja, 2x reboot
<StefandeVries> Dan houdt mijn kennis hier op. Iemand anders? :)
<szal> StefandeVries: voor jouw informatie, het was een conflict tussen ifup en NetworkManager, blijkbaar een bug in Lucid
<StefandeVries> Ah, die kende ik inderdaad niet.
<StefandeVries> Mooi dat het opgelost is. :)
#ubuntu-nl 2012-02-05
<ben> ben ik mijn drivers kwijt als ik Ubuntu installeer?
<ben> Is er iemand aanwezig die mij kan helpen?
<ben> hoi!
<psydroid> ik ben ben, wie ben jij?
<ben> kun je my helpen?
<trijntje> hey ben
<trijntje> jahoor, vraag maar raak ;)
<ben> Hoi, ik wil van Windows af en U installeren, maar ik ben bang dat ik mn drivers kwijtraak
<trijntje> ben: bedoel je drivers voor je videokaart etc? Als je ubuntu installeert moet je ook die drivers opnieuw installeren
<trijntje> het goede nieuws is dat dat zo gepiept is, tenzij je een hele nieuwe pc hebt
<ben> Maar die bezit ik niet meer, ze zijn onder WinDos geinstalleerd
<trijntje> ben: dat maakt niet uit, ubuntu zal die drivers zelf downloaden
<ben> ouwe pc juist
<ben> bedoel je dat U ze van windos scraped of dat U de hardware herkent zoals Windos
<trijntje> als het een oude pc is zou ubuntu vanzelf al de drivers moeten hebben, en hoef je verder niets te doen
<ben> De install handleiding is ook een beetje linux-centrisch geschreven, voorlopig zit ik nog op WinDos en ik zit ook met de vraag of de CDROM die ik van Ubuntu moet branden een CDROM moet zijn of een Bootable CD rom, Ik gebruik Nero en het staat nergens duidelijk aangegeven
<trijntje> kan je een link naar die handleiding plaatsen?
<ben> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/UbuntuBranden
<ben> wellicht gaat het met ISO-recorder automatisch goed?
<trijntje> daar staat wel dat je onder windows het beste infrarecorder kunt gebruiken
<ben> ja, ik zag het net staan, sorry, RTFM :-)
<trijntje> als ik zou moeten gokken zou ik zeggen dat je bij nero 'bootable cd-rom' moet kiezen, maar ik heb nero nooit gebruikt. InfraRecorder kan je gratis downloaden, dus die zou ik gebruiken
<ben> *yep
<ben> consider me instructed :-)
<ben> Dankjewel Trijntje!
<trijntje> graag gedaan
<trijntje> ben: zorg wel dat je een goede backup van al je bestanden hebt voordat je ubuntu gaat installeren, er kan altijd iets fout gaan
<ben> er ZAL altijd iets fout gaan :-)
<kebabfish> algemeen vraagje, weet iemand een goed programma om met python te werken in kubuntu? Geany integreert niet zo mooi, en kdevelop ondersteunt helaas geen python :)
<CasW> M'n ubuntu wil niet meer opstarten, hij blijft hangen bij het splashscreen (met die vijf puntjes), en als ik dan op esc druk, zie ik: "checking battery state... OK" of "starting anac(h)ronistic cron... stopping anac(h)ronistic cron... starting anac(h)ronistic cron... stopping anac(h)ronistic cron... etc..."
<zalking> hallo
<zalking> i want to delete ubuntu from my desktop pc
<misnix>  dat is snel gelukt blijkbaar
<CasW> dd if=/dev/null of=/dev/sda of zoiets :P
<FujiontheCloud> FOAD:
<FujiontheCloud> mensen
<FujiontheCloud> welterusten
<Cugel> Dag Fujisan. Heb je een vraag?
<FujiontheCloud> Ja, Cugel
<FujiontheCloud> ik wilde  weten hoe je ubuntu via efi kunt installeren
<FujiontheCloud> op een Intel Mac
<Kene> hallo allemaal
<FujiontheCloud> Hoi Kene
<Kene> hoi
<FujiontheCloud> hoe gaat het met jou?
<Kene> was lang geleden
<FujiontheCloud> ik ga zo slapen :)
<Kene> druk
<Kene> ow
<FujiontheCloud> ik ook
<Oer> mactel pagina staat vol tips
<Kene> heb je misschien 5 min voor mij
<FujiontheCloud> morgen werk -_-
<FujiontheCloud> Cugel:  weet het beter :)
<Kene> moet ik bij hem aan kloppen
<FujiontheCloud> ik heb weinig verstand van Ubuntu eigenlijk
<Kene> :)
<Oer> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam
<FujiontheCloud> ja idd
<Kene> dan ga ik hem ff storen
<Kene> dank je..
<FujiontheCloud> Oer:  bedankt :)
<Kene> slaap lekker dan
<Kene> hoi Cugel
<misnix> is een mac niet gewoon een dure pc?
<Kene> mag ik ff storen?
<hansw> oi
<Oer> EFI is gewoon de opvolger van de simpele bios
<FujiontheCloud> misnix:  ja en nee
<FujiontheCloud> en duur is relatief
<Oer> een mooie sony kost ook snel 1200 :P
<FujiontheCloud> want je krijgt er OS X voor terug het meest geavanceerde UNIX besturingssysteem
<FujiontheCloud> maar ik mis het prutsen met Ubuntu eigenlijk
<FujiontheCloud> een beetje de community feel zeg maaar
<misnix> et meest geavanceerde UNIX besturingssysteem <-  lol
<Kene> iemand klein beetje verstand van ubuntu 12.4?
<FujiontheCloud> ik ben nogal geïsoleerd
<FujiontheCloud> misnix:  het is nogal; een marketing slogan idd
<misnix> de eerste de beste bsd doet het beter ;)
<FujiontheCloud> maar het is zeker een van de betere
<misnix> voor gratis en voor niks
<FujiontheCloud> maar bsd is lastig voor gewone mensen
<FujiontheCloud> met de terminal enzo
<FujiontheCloud> OS X is lekker makkelijk
<Oer> 12.04 is nog niet uit, nog in alfa-2 stadium
<FujiontheCloud> een beetje zoals Ubuntu doet voor GNU/Linux
<Kene> ik heb de 11.10 geinstalleerd maar op mijn brblad staad 12.4
<Oer> er is een speciaal support-kanaal voor Pangolin, #Ubuntu+1
<hansw> wat een bullshit :-)
<FujiontheCloud> hansw: ?
<hansw> sorry :-)
<Oer> je hebt de iso gedownload op je bureaublad ?
<FujiontheCloud> wat is bullshit?
<hansw> FujiontheCloud, osx is niet makkelijker
<Kene> ja
<FujiontheCloud> voor mij is het gemakkelijker dan Ubuntu hansw
<Kene> en in windows geinstalleerd
<Kene> als ik ubuntu opstart staat 12.4
<Oer> ow dat is jammer, de wubi methode is niet echt geweldig.
<FujiontheCloud> alles werkt gewoon op OS X
<hansw> FujiontheCloud, probeer eens een up2date webserver te draaien op osx, na een half jaar stoppen ze gewoon met updaten
<hansw> zo van, dat is niet belangrijk voor gebruikers
<FujiontheCloud> ja dat soort dingen doet een gewone gebruiker toch nauwelijks hansw
<hansw> FujiontheCloud, er zijn er genoeg hoor
<FujiontheCloud> ik gebruik gewoon apps en doe vrijwel niets met de terminal
<hansw> ah, ok
<FujiontheCloud> iweb is ook wel leuk
<hansw> en dat is?
<FujiontheCloud> ik heb het eigenlijk over de software
<FujiontheCloud> daarmee kun je een eigen website maken
<FujiontheCloud> gewoon via templates lekker simpel maar wel mooi
<Kene> fijne avond nog mensen
<hansw> FujiontheCloud, maar geen dynamische neem ik aan?
<FujiontheCloud> hansw:  te weinig verstand van eigenlijk
<FujiontheCloud> je hoeft ook geen verstand te hebben daarvan voor iweb
#ubuntu-nl 2013-01-28
<xreal> Offtopic, sorry: Klopt dat? tijdens de kerstvakantie heb ik kerst met mijn familie. Ik was in de bioscoop. Op oudejaarsavond, vierde ik met mijn vrienden, het nieuwe jaar festival. Ik heb ook een beetje gestudeerd voor de examen,
<lordievader> xreal: #ubuntu-nl-offtopic is voor offtopic gesprekken.
<xreal> lordievader: bedankt :)
<ATYCLB> help
<CasW> Daar zijn wij hier voor.
<FOAD> You just need somebody's help?
<FOAD> Not just anybody's help?
<ATYCLB> ik zou graag wat hulp willen bij het oplossen van het probleem het  bij opstarten van ubuntu
<ATYCLB> Het systeem blijft hangen in de opstart na een update en verwijst naar een probleem bij de grafiche kaart
<trijntje> hey ATYCLB
<trijntje> welke versie van ubuntu heb je, en wat is de exacte foutmelding die je in beeld ziet?
<ATYCLB> hallo Trijntje, ik ben het scherm even kwijt  maar het geeft aan dat de kaart in liw modus is het gaat trouwen om LTS 12.4.1
<trijntje> als eerste zou je kunnen proberen naar de vorige kernel versie terug te gaan om te zien of dat het probleem oplost
<trijntje> bij het opstarten kan je 'geavanceerde opties voor ubuntu' selecteren, en daar een andere optie kiezen (standaard boot, niet recovery)
<trijntje> als je die optie niet standaard ziet tijdens het opstarten moet je de shift ingedrukt houden
<ATYCLB> The system is running in low-graphics mode dat geeft hij aan tijdens de opstart
<ATYCLB> ik kan dan alleen de voorgeslecteerde OK enter geven en het volgende scherm geeft de opties what would you like to do maar kan vervolgens niets selecteren
<ATYCLB> omdat ik geen cursor heb
<trijntje> nee, je moet de pc opnieuw opstarten, en dan in dat eerste paarse scherm die opties selecteren
<ATYCLB> ik heb de shift toets ingedrukt en krijg dan 5  opties welke moet ik dan kiezen?
<ATYCLB> ubuntu met linux of 2 ubuntu (herstelmodus) 3. previous linux version  en nog 2 keer een mem test
<trijntje>  previous linux version
<trijntje> ik heb de nederlandse versie, dus daar heet alles net anders
<ATYCLB> ik ook hoor
<ATYCLB> dan zie ik een helelange rij. moet ik daar een van kiezen?
<trijntje> ja, gewoon de bovenste, dat is degene van voor de update
<ATYCLB> dan staan er 2 met dezelfde cijfers waarvan de een met herstelmodus tussen haakjes staat en de ander dus zonder maakt dat nog verschil?
<trijntje> ja, je moet degene zonder herstelmodus hebben
<ATYCLB> Trijntje bedankt voor je hulp zover. het probleem is helaas nog niet opgelost maar "letter better"zullen we maar zeggen.
<FOAD> All That You Can Leave Behind.
<ATYCLB> goede spelling FOAD
#ubuntu-nl 2013-01-29
<pim> Goedenmiddag, kan iemand mij helpen? Het programma soundconverter start niet op, maar geeft foutmelding. Ook na verwijderen en opnieuw installeren.
<pim> iemand die me kan helpen?
<lordievader> pim: Wat is de foutmelding die je krijgt?
<pim> inmiddels start die helemaal niet meer op als ik hem in de dash aanklik.
<lordievader> pim: En wat krijg je als je hem via de terminal opstart?
<pim> hoe start ik hem op in de terminal?
<lordievader> pim: Open een terminal (ctrl+alt+t), ik ken soundconverter niet dus het precieze commando ken ik niet maar het zal iets zijn als: soundconverter
<pim> als ik alleen soundconverter intyp gebeurd er niets.
<lordievader> pim: Druk eens op enter.
<pim> SoundConverter 1.5.4 Traceback (most recent call last):   File "/usr/bin/soundconverter", line 46, in <module>     locale.setlocale(locale.LC_ALL,'')   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/locale.py", line 539, in setlocale     return _setlocale(category, locale) locale.Error: unsupported locale setting
<pim> is de melding die ik krijg met "soundconverter" in de terminal
<lordievader> pim: Zou je de hele error message op paste.ubuntu.com willen plaatsen en mij de link geven?
<pim> hoe kom ik op paste.ubuntu.com?
<lordievader> pim: Met je browser, firefox bijv.
<pim> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1586035/
<lordievader> pim: Draai het volgende commando eens in een terminal: sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<pim> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1586042/
<pim> die melding krijg ik
<lordievader> pim: Dit krijg je als output van de dpkg-reconfigure commando? Lijkt erop dat je taalpakketen niet helemaal goed zijn geinstalleerd.
<pim> hoe krijg ik dat dan voor elkaar. heb ubuntu 11.10 geuprdade naar 12.04
<lordievader> pim: Dat kan ik je ook niet vertellen, ik beschik niet over 'language-packs' kennis. Wellicht dat iemand ander je hier verder mee kan helpen.
<pim> oke, in ieder geval bedankt.
<Digiplace> Pim: probeer eens naar systeeminstellingen te gaan (radar rechtsboven als je Unity gebruikt). Klik daar op Taal ondersteuning en kijk of je melding krijgt dat nog niet alle taalinstellingen zijn geinstalleerd.
<lordievader> Digiplace: Pim is helaas om 4 uur vertrokken.
<Digiplace> Ach..is vast een liefhebber van het log
<tim_> hallo allemaal
<FOAD> Hoi tim_.
<tim_> kan ik jouw een vraagje stellen?
<FOAD> Natuurlijk.
<tim_> ik had een vraagje over de windows installer. Als ik hem daarmee laat installeren zet hij hem op 64 bit maar ik heb een oude vista met 32 bit hoe kan ik dit aanpassen?
<tim_> Ik ben even weg, maar als jij of iemand anders hier een antwoord op weet stel ik dat op prijs. Ik laat mijn computer en deze chat aanstaan.
<FOAD> Sorry, die heb ik nooit gebruikt.
<tim_> ow ok. 1
<tim_> iemand anders die het weet?
<mosasaur> hoe maak ik een arm-image op een niet-arm machine?
<mosasaur> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1845631
<mosasaur> dit heb ik draaien op mijn smartphone, maar het is dus ubuntu 10.10 en ik wil een image van 12.04
<lordievader> mosasaur: Dit is een handleiding voor de Raspberry PI, maar dat is ook een ARM device: http://raspberrypi.stackexchange.com/questions/855/is-it-possible-to-update-upgrade-and-install-software-before-flashing-an-image
<mosasaur> dank je wel lordievader
<mosasaur> ik probeerde te updaten via een http_proxy maar het bleek dat voor 10.10 arm alle .deb files een filesize 0 hebben
<mosasaur> http://downloads.raspberrypi.org/images/raspbian/2012-12-16-wheezy-raspbian/2012-12-16-wheezy-raspbian.zip.torrent
<mosasaur> zou dit ding werken op een galaxy note?
<JanC> nee
<mosasaur> hoi JanC :-)
<mosasaur> dank je wel
<JanC> raspberry is een antieke ARM core
<JanC> in feite een ARM coprocessor (de GPU is de hoofdprocessor, de ARM zit er enkel in zodat je ook menuutjes op je TV kan tonen en zo, want dat is immers waar die voor bedoeld is...)
<JanC> m.a.w. totaal verschillende architectuur als een smartphone  ☺
<mosasaur> OK maar welke devices kan ik dan de image van kopieren?
<psydroid> geen ARM Cortex A9?
<mosasaur> of moet ik maar een virtuele machines draaien?
<JanC> er zit ergens een programam in de repositories om ARM images te maken, dacht ik
<MrChrisDruif> JanC; als de GPU de hoofdprocessor is, waarom is de software dan niet geschreven om daarvan te profiteren?
<MrChrisDruif> OpenCL ofzo?
<JanC> MrChrisDruif: alles wat op de "GPU" draait is closed source hé
<JanC> je kan alleen OpenGL messages sturen of zoiets
<ShaggyInc> als de gpu-firmware op het moederbord was 'gebrand' was de rasbpi zelfs fsf compatible
<mosasaur> psydroid: idd Arm Cortex A9 volgens https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GT-N7000
<psydroid> mosasaur, dat dacht ik al, het is vrij modern
<ShaggyInc> maar omdattie op de sd moet worden meegeleverd dus niet
<JanC> mosasaur: ik denk dat je best eens vraagt in #ubuntu-arm of zo
<mosasaur> he dat lijkt me het goede channel JanC, dank
<mosasaur> idd de pi is v6 en ik heb v7
<Lenny> navond
<Guest32702> navond
<ATYCLB> kan iemand mij vertellen in welke map favorieten zitten opgeslagen van bv chrome browser welke ik kan kopieren
<MrChrisDruif> ATYCLB; moment, ik google het wel even.
<MrChrisDruif> ATYCLB; http://superuser.com/questions/158440/where-does-google-chrome-store-bookmarks-on-ubuntu
<Digiplace> AtYCLB: /home/jouwgebruikersnaam/.config/google-chrome/Default
<Digiplace> Maar je kan beter vanuit Chrome naar bladwijzermenu gaan en daar kiezen voor exporteren naar bestand
<Digiplace> Bladwijzerbeheer, organiseren en daar (onder organiseren) kiezen voor bladwijzers exporteren naar html bestand
<MrChrisDruif> Dat kan ook inderdaad.
<MrChrisDruif> Digiplace; btw, je kan /home/jouwgebruikersnaam vervangen door ~ (en mogelijk ook door [HOME])
<Digiplace> $USER kan ook geloof ik, je hebt gelijk
<ATYCLB> Ik kan alleen opstarten vanaf usb omdat ubuntu blijft hangen in de opstart, ik probeer wat belangrijke dingen eraf te halen en dan maar opnieuw instaleren.i
<MrChrisDruif> Krijg je toevallig meldingen waarom hij blijft hangen ATYCLB ?
<Digiplace> Je kan dan ook inloggen in chrome met je gmail account en kiezen voor syncroniseren. Dan zal bij het opneiuw installeren van Chrome (en inloggen) alles wat je nu hebt automatisch worden teruggezet. Inclusief wachtwoorden
<MrChrisDruif> Volgens mij kan je die meldingen zien als je Esc drukt tijdens opstarten, dan verdwijnt dat grafische startscherm
<ATYCLB> the system is running in low graphics mode
<JanC> Digiplace: geef mij maar Mozilla's bookmark sync... (ik hoef geen reclame gebaseerd op m'n bookmarks!)
<Digiplace> Ach..reclame krijg je toch wel, dan kan het maar beter over de onderwerpen gaan waar ik interesse in heb
<JanC> niet al m'n bookmarks interesseren me
<Digiplace> ;-)
<Digiplace> Ik zal je vertellen dat ik eigenlijk nooit advertenties zie. Niet alleen omdat adblock aan staat, maar gewoon stelselmatige ontkenning en focus op wat ik wil zien
<JanC> Adblock staat hier aan maar enkel met m'n eigen beperkt aantal rules, en toch zie ik nauwelijks reclame  :p
<ShaggyInc> was er vroeger niet een mogelijkheid om een lijst met applicaties te openen vanuit nautilus?
<ShaggyInc> iets in de trent van "computer:///", "network:///"
<ShaggyInc> "applications:///" en "apps:///" is het iig niet
<JanC> ShaggyInc: mogelijk, maar je kan in Unity uiteraard gewoon Super + A doen tegenwoordig
<MrChrisDruif> Vanuit Nautilus? Ken wel vanuit Terminal.
<ShaggyInc> JanC: maar hoe doe ik dat dan?
<JanC> ShaggyInc: de Super-toets heeft vaak een Windows logo  ;)
<Digiplace> Ctrl -L voor locatiebar en dan /usr/share/applications
<Digiplace> vroeger kon dat idd nog makkelijker maar is sinds gnome 3 niet meer aanwezig
<JanC> Digiplace: dat werkt niet correct (er is ook locale data etc.)
<ShaggyInc> JanC: het volstaat
<ShaggyInc> het geeft me een overzicht van alle (grafische) apps en toont hun iconen in 't ingestelde iconenthema
<Digiplace> ;-)
<ShaggyInc> zodat ik kan zien dat het thema compleet genoeg is voor gebruik
<JanC> ShaggyInc: niet alle, enkel deze die systeemwijd geïnstalleerd zijn  :p
<JanC> anyway, Super + A zou evengoed moeten werken
<ShaggyInc> JanC: installeer jij zoveel apps in je ~, dan?
<JanC> ShaggyInc: of ik verander hoe ze starten, of ik verberg apps omdat ze irrelevant zijn, of ...
<ShaggyInc> ik vind alleen die categoriënfilter niks
<JanC> of ik voeg er toe die geen .desktop file hebben
<JanC> je kan ook gewoon zoeken  ☺
<ShaggyInc> als ze geen .desktopfile hebben staan ze toch ook niet in Dash
<JanC> wel als je zelf een .desktop files in je home maakt?
<JanC> wel, in de juiste plaats onder home
<JanC> ~/.local/share/applications o.i.d.
<ShaggyInc> ...
<JanC> .desktop files daar hebben voorrang op die van het systeem
<ShaggyInc> logisch
<JanC> of ik voeg er toe die geen .desktop file in het .deb pakket hebben --> zo beter?  ;)
<ShaggyInc> Ik draai nu Unity met een Nitrux-iconenset, Greybird GTK-thema en een Elementary-squared metacity thema
<ShaggyInc> alles is nu rechthoekig, 'scherp' en helder
<ShaggyInc> net als m'n t420
<ShaggyInc> het is nu een echte antiMac. Géén afgeronde hoekjes. geen.
<ShaggyInc> Ubuntu wordt wel steeds Mac-achtiger. Niet per definitie slecht, maar ik heb nu een thema wat daar min-of-meer een soort loopje mee lijkt te nemen
<Digiplace> Heb je daar mischien een screenshot van?
<ShaggyInc> http://imgur.com/pIMIUXY
<Digiplace> Mooi, die iconen zijn idd fraai zo. Nautilus is ook strak zo. Ja..mooi!
<Digiplace> thx
<ShaggyInc> dit is nautilus met de SolusOS patch
<ShaggyInc> de locatiebalk staat standaard aan
<Digiplace> Nadeel van andere iconen is dat ik dan alles 'kwijt' ben
<ShaggyInc> en de werkbalk wordt niet onderbroken door de zijbalk
<Digiplace> Mijn lokatiebalk staat ook standaard aan, kleine aanpassing in dconf-editor maakt dat mogelijk (org ➜ gnome ➜ nautilus ➜ preferences ➜ always-use-location-entry) en als je dan toch bezig bent...org ➜ gnome ➜ nautilus ➜ window-state ➜ start-with-status-bar voor statusbar
<ShaggyInc> op de eoa manier is ubuntu makkelijker te themen dan Windows, ondanks dat er voor windows 100x meer thema's zullen zijn
<Digiplace> Ik heb geen verstand van windows, al ruim 10 jaar geleden overal af gedonderd
<ShaggyInc> maar dan onderbreekt je zijbalk nog wel je toolbar
<ShaggyInc> ik ga ff roken brb
<Digiplace> mijn zijbalk is idd minder mooi dan wat jij laat zien. Maar ik vind dat niet zo heel erg.
<Digiplace> welterusten
<ShaggyInc> re
<rawplayer> ubuntu mac achtiger?
<rawplayer> je doelt op unity
#ubuntu-nl 2013-01-30
<ShaggyInc> rawplayer: ja
<ShaggyInc> het radiance thema ging me ergens te ver omdat die de balk dan ook wit maakt
<ShaggyInc> maar met het Gr
<ShaggyInc> Greybird blijft de balk wat onopvallender
<ShaggyInc> ik vind de globale balk overigens wel een plus
<ShaggyInc> wat Ubuntu in haar implementatie daarvan voorheeft op Apple's Mac OS [X] is dat bij gemaximaliseerde vensters de venstertitelbalk wordt opgenomen in het globale toppaneel
<ShaggyInc> en ik ben er inderdaad van op de hoogte dat GEM, Atari ST, GEOS en Amiga en globale menubalk hadden, maar Unity lijkt wel te willen concurreren met OSX's Finder
<ShaggyInc> Maar bepaalde andere linux/bsd wm's/de's maken Win95+ al jaren na, e16 had duidelijk invloeden van AmigaOS, WMaker:NeXT/OpenStep dus het is niet echt een probleem
<ShaggyInc> Zo is KDE>Windows7>Windows8
<ShaggyInc> KDE pwnt Windows omdat het meer en beter Windows biedt dan Windows
<ShaggyInc> maar Ubuntu lijkt een soort lachende derde te willen zijn
<Maikeltje> Hier voor het archief. Dat het gelogd wordt: FOAD Is een lafbek die zijn machtsmisbruikt..Zuigen treiteren, mensen kleineren daar is hij goed in en als je dat bespreekt dan flikkert hij eruit
<Maikeltje> hij je eruit
<Maikeltje> Kom maar FOAD
<Maikeltje> doe het maar, het is gelogd
<FOAD> :)
<Maikeltje> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/01/30/
<FOAD> Maar je wilt toch uit de logs worden verwijderd?
<Maikeltje> kom maar, goede reclame
<Maikeltje> De heer die de acroniem Fuck of and die heeft met zijn website: http://foad.nu/
<Maikeltje> De ballen en je ziet mij nog wel
<MrChrisDruif> Ik zie er hier maar 1 die loopt te schelden...
<wolly> hallo lordievader ben je daar
<MrChrisDruif> wolly; er zijn meerdere in dit kanaal die je (mogelijk) kunnen helpen (al moet ik zeggen dat lordievader wel een van de actiefste is in dit kanaal)
<wolly> ja moet je horen ik heb toch weer windows 7 geinstalleerd
<MrChrisDruif> Oh, eens zien of ik kan teruglezen wat er was.
<MrChrisDruif> Hmm, zo te zien niet. Maar vanwaar weer terug naar Windows wolly ?
<wolly> maar nu krijg ik soms de melding im apps an invalid argument of zoiets wat is dit
<MrChrisDruif> Sorry, ik mis even wat er precies aan de hand is?
<wolly> vanwegen het gamen wat ik graag doe in ubuntu had ik problemen met mijn videokaart
<MrChrisDruif> Je kan natuurlijk ook overwegen om te dual-booten
<lordievader> Sorry, wolly. Volgens mij ben je van nick veranderd, kan je even toelichting geven wie je ook alweer was?
<lordievader> Juis hij is offline. Mooi tijd om even te gaan eten.
<MrChrisDruif> Inderdaad, hier ook.
#ubuntu-nl 2013-01-31
<addk> draai ubuntu 10.04 en krijg Evolution niet opgestrat. Krijg volgende melding in terminal :(evolution:2014): DEBUG: mailto URL command: evolution %s ** (evolution:2014): DEBUG: mailto URL program: evolution Segmentatiefout. Wie kan mij helpen
<beasty> apt-get install thunderbird :p
<jpjacobs> mja, ik heb eigenlijk Evolution ook nooit graag gehad ... uiteindelijk ook Thunderbird gebruikt, en nu gewoon gmail's webinterface en mijn telefoon :)
<addk> ja <beasty> goed idee maar kan ik mijn adresboek en mijn mails overzetten naar thunderbird?
<lord4163> Hallo mensen!
<lord4163> Ik start net mijn PC op en er stond FOUT! Couldn't read file!
<lord4163> Druk op een toets om door te gaan?
<lord4163> en daarna Kernel Panic!
<lord4163> iemand enig idee hoe te fixen?
<ichat> lord4163:  - misschien handig om uit te zoeken WELK bestand er niet kan worden gelezen
<lord4163> weet ik niet hij zegt kernel panic VFS root fs of zo :(
<ichat> dus opstarten met een bootdisk en  je logs lezen
<ichat> als je weet wat de exacte fout is...  heb je kans dat google of iemand hier een antwoord heeft..
<lord4163> ok
<Jeeves> Hij kan je rootpartitie niet vinden
<Jeeves> pivot_root() mislukt waarschijnlijk
<Jeeves> Toevallig met disken/partities zitten rommelen?
<lord4163> Nee alleen gisteren de updates geinstalleerd, maar moet zo even eten
<lord4163> nu*
<linse> hallo
<linse> vraag over dns
<Timo> Vertel (geen idee of ik je ermee kan helpen, ben geen netwerkexpert, maar ik zal m'n best doen)
<linse> domein gekocht bij godady maar dns uitbesteed
<linse> NU wil ik de dns weer terug hebben bij godady
<linse> hoe gaat zoiets
<Timo> Daar kan ik je helaas niet zo mee helpen
<linse> is goe
<Timo> Even wachten op iemand anders met meer verstand van webhosting ;0
<lordievader> linse: Is dat niet meer een support topic voor Godaddy, i.p.v. Ubuntu?
<Timo> *;)
<linse> Ik denk zelf dat het heel makkelijk kan,door de dns gewoon de deleten
<Jeeves> linse: Dan moet je een nameserverwijziging doen
<linse> Ja ,maar duurd allemaal zo lang bij godady
<linse> Doe ik daar ook nie weer
<linse> weet eigenlijk niet goed de zoektermen in een zoekmachine
<linse> ...in het engels dan
<Digiplace> Je kan waarschijnlijk inloggen in gebruikers onderdeel van die domeinnaam. Daarin kan je dan DNS records aanpassen. Je past daar de NS records aan volgens mij van de gewenste provider
<linse> Digiplace: ja dat kan ik wel ,maar hoef ik niets te doen bij het bedrijf waar ik de dns-dienst aan heb uitbesteed
<JanC> waarom ga je ook bij zo'n bende als Godaddy een domein kopen...
<linse> JanC: ja naief
<linse> ik weet
<linse> Maar zit er nog een half jaar aan vast
<JanC> linse: en als je ooit weg wil bij Godadddy zit je DNS overigens liefst elders
<linse> Maar denk dat het gewoon een technisch verhaal is
<Digiplace> http://translate.google.nl/translate?hl=nl&sl=en&tl=nl&u=http%3A%2F%2Fsupport.godaddy.com%2Fhelp%2Farticle%2F680%2Fmanaging-dns-for-your-domain-names&anno=2
<linse> Digiplace:  bedankt
<Digiplace> het kan nog makkelijker via een helpdesk van MS (tsja) http://onlinehelp.microsoft.com/nl-nl/office365-smallbusinesses/gg549208.aspx
<linse> Maar toch die vraag,moet ik nog iets doen bij het bedrijf die mijn dns nu beheerd
<Digiplace> je hebt alleen even de dns gegevens van godaddy nodig
<linse> Digiplace: microsof?!
<Digiplace> Volgens mij niet. het is jouw domein. Je maakt nu gebruik van dns bij een ander bedrijf. Als jij de NS aanpast van jouw domein naar godaddy dan is dat jouw beslissing. Jemoet alleen even wachten tot alle nameservers zijn geupdate, dat kan altijd even duren
<Digiplace> microsoft kwam meteen met een antwoord via google hahaha
<linse> ;-)
<linse> Bedankt
<linse> ben zo terug
<lg188> Hallo, Ik heb geprobeerd een Minecraft server te runnen, dat lukt aardig
<lg188> maar ik zou het graag als een service hebben ipv naar directery te moeten gaan en het runscript zelf te runnen
<lg188> Google geeft niks nuttig terug op mijn zoek criteria
<lordievader> lg188: In /etc/init/ staan upstart services. Als je daar een <naam service>.conf in aanmaakt in de vereiste stijl krijg je een service.
<lg188> ah .conf was ik dan vergeten met ene
<lg188> even het script zelf aanpassen
<lg188> Goeie nacht en fijne 1ste feb
#ubuntu-nl 2013-02-01
<addk> Ik heb mooie oplossing gevonden om adresboek evolution te exporteren naar thunderbird met http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1859121. Ik kom er niet uit welke commando's ik in de terminal moet invoeren. Wie kan mij helpen?
<MrChrisDruif> addk; ik zal de link eens even bekijken.
<MrChrisDruif> addk; Oké, ik zie hem.
<MrChrisDruif> Zie je dat eerste stuk code?
<addk> Ja
<MrChrisDruif> BEGIN { begint het mee
<addk> ja precies
<MrChrisDruif> Dat moet je opslaan in een bestand met de naam "evototb.awk"
<MrChrisDruif> (Zonder quotjes natuurlijk)
<addk> ja dat begrijp ik. doe ik dat met gedit?
<MrChrisDruif> Dat kan inderdaad.
<addk> en waar sla ik dat op
<MrChrisDruif> Dat maakt niet zo gek veel uit, zolang je de plek maar onthoudt.
<addk> ok
<MrChrisDruif> Dus ik zou hem gewoon in home "~/" zetten
<addk> OK
<MrChrisDruif> Waar ook de Documenten map etc. staan.
<MrChrisDruif> Gelukt addk ?
<addk> nog niet
<MrChrisDruif> Roep even als het gelukt is.
<addk> yep
<addk> staat nu in home/aad MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> Oke
<MrChrisDruif> Open een terminal
<addk> gedaan
<MrChrisDruif> Begin met typen "/us" en doe dan tab. Dan krijg je automatisch als het goed is "/usr/"
<MrChrisDruif> lib/evol<tab>
<MrChrisDruif> Als het goed is staat er dan "/usr/lib/evolution/"
<addk> klopt
<MrChrisDruif> Als je nog een paar keer tabt, krijg je mogelijke directories
<MrChrisDruif> Toen die ander het schreef was het 2.32, maar ik weet niet wat het nu is.
<MrChrisDruif> Welke mogelijkheden heb je?
<addk> ik krijg geen directories
<addk> via bestanbheer zie ik 2.28
<addk> ik krijg aad@aad-desktop:~$ /usr/lib/evolution evolution/                 evolution-data-server-1.2/ evolution-webcal/           aad@aad-desktop:~$ /usr/lib/evolution
<addk> heb nu aad@aad-desktop:~$ /usr/lib/evolution/2.28/
<addk> na  twee keer tab zie ik components/ csv2vcard  evolution-addressbook-export  evolution-backup  killev conduits/    evolution-addressbook-clean   evolution-alarm-notify evolution-exchange-storage    plugins/
<addk> hoe nu verder MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> Sorry, was even afgeleid.
<MrChrisDruif> evolution-addressbook-export
<MrChrisDruif> En daarachter moet je dit typen of plakken (in terminal is plakken Ctrl+Shift+V) " --format=csv --output=e-contact.csv"
<MrChrisDruif> Dus uiteindelijk krijg je dit "/usr/lib/evolution/2.28/evolution-addressbook-export --format=csv --output=e-contact.csv"
<MrChrisDruif> Als het goed is.
<addk> ik krijg na een enter mijn hele adresboek in de terminal te zien
<MrChrisDruif> Heb je --format=csv --output=e-contact.csv gedaan?
<MrChrisDruif> addk; ^
<addk> nee foutje, nog een keer
<MrChrisDruif> =)
<MrChrisDruif> (Hebben we in ieder geval gezien dat we op de goede plek zitten)
<addk> OK nu wel gelukt
<MrChrisDruif> Mooi zo, als het goed is moet dat bestand ook tevoorschijn komen als je "ls" uitvoert in terminal
<addk> dan moet ik eerst naar de goede directory want ik sta weer in aad@aad-desktop:~$
<MrChrisDruif> Volgens mij mist er trouwens een stap in die link van je.
<MrChrisDruif> Ah, heb je de .csv op je desktop bewaard addk ?
<MrChrisDruif> Kan je evt. verplaatsen naar de juiste map door "mv ~/Desktop/e-contact.csv ~/" te doen, maar dat is optioneel.
<MrChrisDruif> Volgens mij zit je op de goede plek trouwens addk
<addk> nee ik kan e-contact.csv nergens vinden
<MrChrisDruif> Met "pwd" krijg je de huidige map waar je in zit.
<MrChrisDruif> Met "ls" maak je een lijst met wat er allemaal in de "pwd" zit.
<addk> pwd geeft : /usr/lib/evolution/2.28
<MrChrisDruif> Ah
<addk> met ls zie ik niet e-contact.csv
<MrChrisDruif> Doe eens "cd"
<MrChrisDruif> En dan weer pwd & ls
<addk> ja daar staat e-contact.csv
<MrChrisDruif> En geeft ook aan dat je in home zit?
<MrChrisDruif> /home/aad als het goed is?
<addk> in /home/aad staat deze
<MrChrisDruif> Oke en die .awk staat er als het goed is ook?
<MrChrisDruif> evototb.awk als het goed is?
<addk> ja die staat daar ook
<MrChrisDruif> Mooi zo!
<MrChrisDruif> Volgens mij zijn ze een stap vergeten in die handleiding, dus doe voor de zekerheid eerst maar "chmod +x evototb.awk"
<MrChrisDruif> Dat zorgt ervoor dat dat bestand uitvoer rechten krijgt.
<addk> chmod +x evototb.awk uitgevoerd
<MrChrisDruif> Mooi zo
<MrChrisDruif> Nu alleen nog "awk -f evototb.awk e-contacts.csv > tb-contacts.csv" uitvoeren
<MrChrisDruif> En dan kan je tb-contacts.csv importeren in Thunderbird =)
<addk> ga ik doen, hartelijk dank voor de hulp. Dat importeren zal zich zelf wel wijzen denk ik. Ben pas overgestapt naar Thunderbird zoals wel duidelijk is.
<MrChrisDruif> Deze stappen waren nodig om de .csv begrijpelijk te maken voor Thunderbird.
<MrChrisDruif> Dus waarschijnlijk alleen importeren en klaar. =)
<MrChrisDruif> En geen moeite, je gaf zelf al de handleiding om je te helpen =)
<MrChrisDruif> (Ik weet alleen niet hoe je in /usr/lib/evolution/2.28 terecht gekomen was ^_^)
<addk> importeren in thunderbird is ook gelukt
<addk> na /usr/lib/evolution heb ik eerst zelf een "/" ingetypt en met twee keer tab kwan 2.28/ te voorschijn
<MrChrisDruif> Ja, maar hoe je in die map terecht was gekomen. Dat kan alleen met cd bij mijn weten =P
<lord4163> Hallo mensen
<MrChrisDruif> Heey lord4163
<lord4163> Daar ben ik weer, maar deze keer met foto's van mijn probleem!
<MrChrisDruif> Oh, hebben we een probleem?
<MrChrisDruif> (Hopelijk niet met mij =P)
<lord4163> Eerst krijg ik dit: http://i.imgur.com/34engH7.jpg En vervolgens dit: http://i.imgur.com/cCE3OZb.jpg
<lord4163> MrChrisDruif: Nee Kernel panic.... -_-
<addk> Ja klopt MrChrisDruif heb ik inderdaad met CD gedaan
<MrChrisDruif> Ugh, geen ervaring met kernel panics lord4163
<MrChrisDruif> =)
<lord4163> MrChrisDruif: Gelukkig maar :)
<MrChrisDruif> Met GRUB krijg je dus niet de mogelijkheid om een oudere kernel te booten lord4163 ?
<lord4163> MrChrisDruif: Nee en ik kom ook niet in recovery mode
<MrChrisDruif> Bummer.
<Pluisje> Hallo mensen
<Pluisje> is er iemand die weet hoe ik ubuntu op een Lenovo ideapad met windows 8 kan installeren?
<MrChrisDruif> Oei, Windows 8? Is de UEFI gelocked of niet Pluisje ?
<Pluisje> kan uefi op legacy of UEFI zetten
<Pluisje> bij beide krijg ik een boot error
<StefandeVries> Wat is de error?
<Pluisje> voor windows boor error install disk
<Pluisje> ubntu grub loader
<Pluisje> ik heb install via de BIOS geprobeerd, gaf hij een fout aan met een BIOS loader als ik me goed herinner
<slacker_nl> weet iemand of het mogelijk is om een rsync batch-file over ssh te gebruiken?
<MrChrisDruif> rsync batch-file? Ik weet niet eens wat dat is. Maar volgens mij kan rsync wel over SSH werken.
<lord4163> slacker_nl: Nee hoor, werkt prima alle backups worden hier via rsync gedaan over ssh ;)
<slacker_nl> lord4163: jm
<slacker_nl> lord4163: hmmm
<slacker_nl> ik krijg de volgende melding
<slacker_nl> remote destination is not allowed with --read-batch
<lord4163> wat doet --read-batch?
<slacker_nl> dan lees je de batch-file zoals die gemaakt is met write-batch
<slacker_nl> http://pastebin.com/AMHN8ZG1 dit is de code
<slacker_nl>           --write-batch=PREFIX    write batch fileset starting with PREFIX
<slacker_nl>           --read-batch=PREFIX     read batch fileset starting with PREFIX
<slacker_nl> hmmz
<slacker_nl> vanuit stdout werkt het ook niet
<lord4163> slacker_nl: ehm
<slacker_nl> ja?
<lord4163> slacker_nl: ik zal zo eens mijn script geven ok?
<slacker_nl> dat script zorgt ervoor dat je meerdere hosts update?
<slacker_nl> met 1x een checks of checksum, filesizes ed?
<slacker_nl> want dat is wat ik uiteindelijk wil proberen
<slacker_nl> s/proberen/hebben/
<slacker_nl> ik lijk wel lesdictisch de laatste tijd
<Digiplace> hahahaha
<lord4163> ehm nee het maakt een backup via ssh
<lord4163> nu heb ik zeker die hele laptop gezocht en voor niks opgestart :P
<slacker_nl> lord4163: een update over ssh lukt me wel
<slacker_nl> het spannende is de doe een keer een dure check op alles en dan update tig machines
<slacker_nl> (nouja, drie)
<slacker_nl> als ik de docs lees moet dat met zo'n batch-file lukken
<slacker_nl> ik zat te hopen dat het zonder rsync-server kan/kon
<slacker_nl> al begin ik langzaamaan te vermoeden dat het alleen met een rsync daemon kan
<slacker_nl> ben een stukje verder
<slacker_nl> als je de destination dir niet opgeeft gaat het een stukje beter
<slacker_nl> maar dan wilt ie niet ssh'en
<slacker_nl> for some reason
<slacker_nl> khedde het gevonden
<Piratelv> Heeft iemand eerder iets zoals  'SError: { Persist PHYInt 10B8B Dispar }'  gezien? Het betreft een nieuwe hdd net uit de verpakking.
<slacker_nl> not me
#ubuntu-nl 2013-02-02
<Petrov> hoi
<StefandeVries> Hoihoi.
<Petrov> alles goed?
<StefandeVries> Ja hoor.  Met jou?
<Petrov> ook ook
<Petrov> wat zouden jullie kiezen, nfs (ubuntu) of isci (freenas) voor een file server
<StefandeVries> NFS.
<Petrov> hmm waarom nfs? het ene moment heb ik een snelheid van 60 mb/s en het andere 1 mb/s (voornamelijk bij iso bestanden.
<viezerd> Petrov: nfs op freenas
<cop> zworba
<cop> j
#ubuntu-nl 2013-02-03
<cop> j #ubuntu
<rozebig> goede morgen
<trijntje> goede morgen rozebig
<linse_> trijntje: goeie morgen
<linse_> rozebig: ook goei morgen
<rozebig> goede morgen alle maal
<rozebig> kan iemand mij met een dillema helpen
<trijntje> rozebig: vraag maar raak
<addk> krijg melding bij opstarten ubuntu 10.04 : De standaard configuratie voor Gnome-energiebeheer is nier correct geïnstalleerd. Kan wel opstarten in recovery mode ik kom dan in terminal en weet nietwat te doen. Wie kan mij helpen
<themovibe> Mijn synaptics op ubuntu loopt vast iemand die mij kan helpen?
<addk> Krijg ubuntu 10.04 niet opgestart. Ik krijg melding "De standaard configuratie voor Gnome-energiebeheer is niet correct geïnstalleerd." Ik kan wel opstarten in recovery mode. Wie kan mij helpen?
<trijntje> addk: je kan in recovery dit proberen, daarmee herconfigureer je alle pakketten opnieuw
<trijntje> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<trijntje> Let wel, 10.04 wordt nog maar enkele maanden ondersteund, dus het kan makkelijker zijn om naar een recentere versie te updaten (12.04)
<addk> OK trijntje ga ik proberen
<trijntje> updaten/opnieuw ubuntu 12.04 installeren
<addk> bedankt voor de tip
<trijntje> addk: nog andere commando's die kunnen helpen is even het systeem upgraden
<trijntje> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<trijntje> bovenstaande is 1 enkel commando
<addk> waarmee zal ik starten?
<trijntje> de laatste
<addk> OK
<trijntje> ik moet helaas weer gaan, als het niet lukt kan je het altijd nog een keer vragen hier, meestal zijn er wel mensen te vinden die kunnen helpen
<addk> ik heb recovery mode opgestart en krijg cherm met verschillende mogelijkeden
<trijntje> je moet daar 'root' kiezen, en dan de commando's uitvoeren die ik hierboven plaatste
<trijntje> alleen 'sudo' kan je weglaten, want als je 'root' bent heb ben je al beheerder van de computer
<trijntje> root of netroot moet je hebben, je moet iig wel verbinding met het internet hebben om te kunnen updaten
<trijntje> succes!
<addk> ok gevonden. update en upgrade opdrachten uitgevoerd.
<addk> nu bezig met dpkg
<MrChrisDruif> trijntje; Inderdaad, meestal is er wel iemand. Vorige keer had ik addk toevallig geholpen met contacten exporteren en importeren.
<addk> krijg nu vraag mbt configureren van byubu met vraag : Do you want to launch Byobu at shell login for all users?
<MrChrisDruif> Was byobu niet het on-screen toetsenbord?
 * MrChrisDruif kijkt het even na
<addk> ben al doorgegaan na enter te geven
<addk> krijg : "bezig met configureren van console-setup" moet nu keuze maken uit een lange lijst van Toetsenbord modellen.
<MrChrisDruif> addk; Volgens mij niet echt noodzakelijk: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Byobu
<MrChrisDruif> Waarschijnlijk heb je gewoon US international layout. Standaard indeling is met gewone dode toetsen (Dat je dus ' en dan spatie moet drukken om ' te krijgen)
<addk> ben klaar en op nieuw opgestart maar krijg weer zelfde melding : Gnome-energiebeheer is niet correct geinstalleerd.
<addk> heb jij nog een tip MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> Je hebt nu 12.04 geïnstalleerd?
<addk> nee hoe moet dat dan
<addk> ik moet er wel zeker van zijn dat ik mijn oude bestanden weer terug kan halen
<MrChrisDruif> Je hebt net dus "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a" gedaan?
<addk> ja
<MrChrisDruif> Het is altijd belangrijk om backups te maken, je weet nooit wat er onverhoopt mis kan gaan.
<addk> Ja daar was ik toevallig mee bezig ik had "Simple Backup"geinstalleerd en bij het maken van de back-up crashte ubuntu en bij het opstarten kreeg ik de problemen die ik nu probeer op te lossen
<MrChrisDruif> Joepie!
<MrChrisDruif> =(
<MrChrisDruif> Kan je nog wel gewoon in je installatie komen?
<addk> alleen via recoverymode
<MarcIO> Krijg de ubuntu installatie niet gestart op een Fuijitsu Siemens amilo 7400. Hij zegt dat ik een andere kernel nodig heb, nog voordat het bootmenu verschijnt. Wie weet een oplossing?
<MrChrisDruif> addk; dan kan je in ieder geval nog "gewoon" bij je bestanden en gewoon handmatig kopieren naar een externe HDD bijv.
<addk> OK een externe harddisk heb ik. Hoe kan ik deze in de terminal deze kopieren
<addk> welke commando's bedoel ik
<MrChrisDruif> Euhm, even opzoeken welke opties erbij het prettigst zijn. Verbose is bijvoorbeeld erg prettig zodat je ziet waar het mee bezig is.
<addk> OK
<MrChrisDruif> cp -npruv ~/ /media/<lokatie van usb schijf)
<MrChrisDruif> Ik zal eerst even uitleggen wat al die opties doen
<addk> OK
<MrChrisDruif> -n schrijft geen bestaande bestanden over, -p behoudt de timestamps etc, -r is recursief (dus alle onderliggende mappen), -u schrijft alleen over als het een nieuwere versie is (deze kan je evt weglaten door -n), -v is verbose en verteld dus wat er gebeurt
<addk> Ik heb usb kabel van de HDD aangesloten en krijg melding betreft de lokatie denk ik
<MrChrisDruif> Anders kan je daar achter komen door "ls /media/" te doen
<addk> OK geeft onder anderen PENDRIVE
<addk> dus nu : cp -npruv ~/ /media/PENDRIVE ?
<addk> gedaan. Staan nu ook mijn emailbestanden en adresboek op de HDD?
<addk> Ik heb namelijk al mijn documenten foto's e.d. pas nog op mijn HDD gezet.
<MrChrisDruif> Ah... <_<"
<addk> Volgens mij kan ik nu dan Ubuntu herinstalleren?
<MrChrisDruif> Je had al je emails in TB geïmporteerd?
<addk> Ja
<addk> hoe kan ik zien wat erop mijn HDD staat?
<MrChrisDruif> Oh, ik ben de -a optie vergeten
<MrChrisDruif> Dus zometeen nog "cp -apruv ~/ /media/PENDRIVE" doen
<MrChrisDruif> Zal niet super lang lopen, want meeste bestanden zijn al gedaan. De -a optie zorgt dat ook verborgen mappen (zoals ~/.thunderbird/rnfqs5md.default/Mail/Local Folders waar dus de emails bewaard worden)
<addk> en je hebt de -n optie weggelaten, klopt dat?
<MrChrisDruif> Ja, kan evt erbij, maar de -u update zorgt er al voor dat de bestaande bestanden niet worden overgeschreven (omdat ze niet nieuwer zijn)
<addk> ik zie niets gebeuren
<MrChrisDruif> O.o
<MrChrisDruif> Hij zou dan de verborgen mappen moeten doen O.o
<MrChrisDruif> Was het vorige commando al klaar?
<addk> Ja
<addk> ga even een hapje eten, ben zo weer terug
<MrChrisDruif> Eetsmakelijk.
<addk> ben je er nog MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> Wij gaan hier zo eten.
<MrChrisDruif> Ah, ik zie al waarom het net niet goed ging.
<MrChrisDruif> Ik zat in "man ls" te kijken ipv "man cp"
<addk> OK zijn mijn verborgen mappen nu wel of niet gekopieerd
<MrChrisDruif> ls -a /media/PENDRIVE
<MrChrisDruif> Die moet ook verborgen mappen tonen
<MrChrisDruif> Waaronder dus een .thunderbird map
<addk> ik zie een root map
<MrChrisDruif> "ls -a /media/PENDRIVE/" en zo?
<addk> hetzelfde : een punt, tweepunten en root
<misnix>  ls  -laR  /media/PENDRIVE  |  less
<MrChrisDruif> Ah, jij neemt het over misnix ?
<MrChrisDruif> Ik moet hier eten ^_^
<misnix> ik zie eten" ;-p
<misnix> "eten"
<misnix> ah, addk zit je ingelogd als root?
<addk> ja misnix
<addk> ik heb net jouw commando gegeven
<misnix> en wil je backup van een andere gebruiker maken?
<addk> nee dat niet. Ubuntu 10.04 is gecrasht en ik wil nu mijn waardevolle bestanden veiligstellen zodat ik kan herinstalleren
<misnix> log je normaal gesproken als root  in dan?
<addk> nee ik ben opgestart in recovery mode en heb toen op advies van jullie root gekozen in het menu wat verscheen nadat ik opgestart was in recovery mode
<misnix> hoe heet je normale gebruiker?
<addk> aad
<misnix> ok, dus eigenlijk wil je een backup van /home/aad
<addk> ja idd
<addk> maar ook van mailbestanden en adresboek van thunderbird
<misnix> ja, maar die zullen ook wel in je homedir staan
<misnix> is je homedir gemount?
<addk> dat weet ik niet
<misnix> doe eens: mount
<misnix> of mount|grep home
<addk> nadat ik jouw commando heb uitgevoerd zie ik de prompt niet meer
<addk> die van ls  -laR  /media/PENDRIVE  |  less bedoel ik
<misnix> hmm
<misnix> ja, daar zal ook wel niet veel staan
<addk> alleen een lange lijst waar ik doorheen kan scrollen
<addk> zal ik opnieuw opstarten?
<misnix> "niks behalve een lange lijst" ;p
<addk> met bijvoorbeeld: /media/PENDRIVE/root/.mozilla/plugins
<misnix> kun je normaal booten dan?
<addk> met de aan/uit knop
<misnix> sorry, ik weet  eigenlijk niet eens wat je probleem is
<addk> Ik kreeg foutmelding: 'Gnome-energiebeheer is niet correct geïnstalleerd" en kon niet inloggen.
<addk> nadat ik gewoon Ubuntu wilde opstarten
<misnix> ja, ik zit nu de logs van dit kanaal te lezen (op irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/02/03/%23ubuntu-nl.txt )
<misnix> ok, ik moet even over de rescuemode lezen, is  me nog nooit overkomen dat ik daar inkwam :-(
<addk> Ik heb mijn desktop PC uitgezet en opnieuw in recovery mode opgestart, (btw ik werk nu vanaf mijn laptop).
<misnix> je weet niet toevallig hoe de device naam van je disk heet . en heb je een aparte root gemaakt?
<misnix> kun je ook niet van een oudere installatie opstarten?
<addk> nog niet geprobeerd ga ik nu doen
<addk> eh krijg weer dezelfde melding
<addk> met oudere installatie bedoel je toch een oudere linux versie die je kan kiezen in GRUB
<misnix> ja
<addk> de meest recente is linux 2.6.32-45
<misnix> de volgende proberen
<addk> heb ik gedaan: zelfde melding (rechtsboven in) en een inlogscherm
<misnix> kan je als aad inloggen in de recovery mode?
<addk> ja als ik kies voor resume en ik in de terminal kom
<misnix> ok, dan zou je met hetzelfde cp commando alles uit je  homedir kunnen kopieren
<addk> ben nu ingelogd als aad
<addk> welk cp commando precies
<misnix> laatste commando van MrChrisDruif was:    cp -apruv ~/ /media/PENDRIVE
<addk> lukt niet, moet sudo voor denk ik
<misnix> als  je echo $HOME doet, wat krijg je dan?
<addk> -bash: /home/aad: is een map
<addk> sorry echo vergeten
<addk> krijg nu : /home/aad
<misnix> ok, klopt ;)
<misnix> is die pendrive wel aangesloten nu?
<addk> ja
<misnix> en wat zegt ls -l /media
<addk> eh verkeerd commando ingevoer : ls 'l /media
<misnix> en wat zegt:    ls   -l   /media/PENDRIVE
<addk> voor mijn prompt staat nu een ">"
<addk> wat ben ik toch aan het klooien
<misnix> ah, nog een ' doen ;-)
<addk> eh eh
<misnix> direct doen:    ls   -l   /media/PENDRIVE
<misnix> ok, deed je wel eens eerder iets in bash?
<misnix> maakt ook niet uit
<addk> geeft: ls: kan map /media/PENDRIVE niet openen: Toegang geweigerd
<misnix> ik denk dat je wel even een directory op die PENDRIVE moet aanmaken, bijv.    sudo mkdir /media/PENDRIVE/backup
<misnix> en daarna de eigenaar aanpassen met:     sudo   chown aad:aad /media/PENDRIVE/backup
<misnix> oh wacht, staat er toegang geweigerd  omdat die PENDRIVE niet bestaat?
<addk> kabel zat volgens mij niet goed want nu geeft ls   -l   /media/PENDRIVE
<Guest21476> hi kan iemand mij helpen 12.04 install faalt op AptDaemon timeout
<misnix> ok addk
<addk> totaal 8 en andere info
<misnix> ik denk dat je het beste even een directory op die drive aan kuntmaken met:     mkdir /media/PENDRIVE/backup
<addk> ja die staat er al: ik zie na mijn laatste commando : "drwr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 2013-02-03 backup"
<misnix> ok, dan even sudo chown aad:aad /media/PENDRIVE/backup  doen
<addk> gedaan misnix
<addk> nu cp -apruv ~/ /media/PENDRIVE/backup ?
<misnix> dan    cp -apruv ~/ /media/PENDRIVE/backup
<misnix> ja  '-)
<addk> :)
<misnix> dat zou moeten werken
<misnix> (als je genoeg ruimte hebt) ;-0
<misnix> en 10.04 wordt inderdaad nog tot april ondersteund, daarna niet meer
<addk> nee niet genoeg ruimte :(
<misnix> heb je nog ander usb apparaat?
<misnix> disk/stick
<addk> ik weet zeker dat er heel wat af kan van de HDD
<misnix> PENDRIVE klinkt wel erg als usb stick ;)
<addk> ik heb nog wel een stick van 4GB
<misnix> is niet veel ;)
<addk> nee die HDD is 1,5TB
<misnix> maar ja, uitzoeken wat er weg kan moet je zelf doen denk ik
<addk> ja dat is goed, kan je wat commando's geven
<misnix> ken je het man commando?
<addk> nooit geprobeerd
<misnix> met: man ls  krijg je een hulp pagina voor le
<misnix> evenzo voor cp
<addk> ik heb man ls gegeven, maar hoe kom ik dan weer uit die lijst
<misnix> met q
<misnix> van quit
<misnix> met spatie ga je naar volgende, met b ge je back
<misnix> terug met de b van back ;)
<misnix> met / kun je zoeken
<misnix> met cd verander je van directory
<misnix> cd commando op de prompt natuurlijk, ik ben  wat onduidelijk
<addk> best veel mogelijkheden en complex, misschien toch HDD opschonen met windows verkenner
<MrChrisDruif> Is het al gelukt misnix ?
<misnix> met rm kun je eventueel iets weggooien, maar terughalen is 3r dan niet meer bij
<misnix> op zich wel, MrChrisDruif
<misnix> alleen z'n drive is vol
<MrChrisDruif> misnix; zijn we wel de goeie ~/ aan het kopiëren?
<misnix> nu wel ;p
<misnix> niet meer root maar user/aad ;p
<misnix> home/aad beter gezegd
<misnix> 't is maar 2 paginas scroll, MrChrisDruif ;-p
<MrChrisDruif> Ja, zat ineens te bedenken dat we mogelijk root's home aan het kopiëren waren
<misnix> als windows het lezen en schrijven kan, addk
<addk> volgens mij wel die oude bestanden van mij.
<misnix> ligt er aan wat voor bestandsysteem je gebruikt en of windows dat kent
<misnix> maar probeer maar
<addk> doe ik
<misnix> n als je geld over hebt voor een extra schijf is dat altijd handig voor een backup ;)
<addk> gaat wel ff duren want window XP start zooo langszaam op
<addk> ja wel belangrijk. ga mijn PC ook steeds meer zakelijk gebruiken
<addk> misnix, je hebt gelijk onder windows zie ik de bestanden niet
<MrChrisDruif> addk; succes verder. Ik ben weg.
<misnix> addk: oeps, was even aan de telefoon
<addk> OK zit nu met cd in /media/PENDRIVE$
<addk> hoe krijg ik nu de lijst met directories
<misnix> addk: weet je wat voor filesysteem je hebt? voor ext2 en ext3 is wel een driver voor windows xp te vinden, voor ext4 weet ik dat niet
<misnix> met ls
<misnix> dir werkt vast ook wel
<addk> met ls krijg ik "backup" en "root" en verder niets
<addk> met dir ook
<misnix> met ls -a of ls -al krijg je ook verborgen bestanden (die beginnen met een .) te zien
<misnix> dir is een uitgeklede versie van ls
<addk> behalve "root" en "back up" zie ik nu . en ..
<misnix> wat wil je in die dir doen?
<addk> ik weet zeker dat erop die HDD bestanden staan van oude back-ups van documenten en zo. Die wil ik opzoeken en weggooien om ruimte te maken
<addk> maar waar staan die precies?
<misnix> in je home dir neem ik aan
<misnix> als je cd doet zonder een directory op te geven ga je naar je homedir
<addk> op de media/PENDRIVE bedoel ik niet op mijn harde schijf van mijn PC
<misnix> dat zal dan onder backup staan lijkt me
<misnix> maar dat hangt af van waar je backup programma het heeft neergezet
<misnix> onder root zal allleen staan wat je er vanmiddag opgezet hebt
<misnix> (maar dat is maar een gok)
<addk> ik heb geen backup programma gebruikt. Ik heb gewoon bestanden gekopieerd van de C schijf naar mijn HDD
<misnix> aangezien backup al bestond net zal het wel allemaal daar staan dan
<misnix> cd backup
<misnix> cd .. om terug tegaan
<addk> cd media/PENDRIVE/backup bedoel je ?
<misnix> maar als je een terabyte schijf op 4gb wilt zetten... ;-)
<misnix> daar stond je al dacht ik
<misnix> maar anders ja
<addk> cd backup geeft:" -bash: cd: /backup: bestand of map bestaat niet"
<addk> ls geeft: "backup" en "root". verder niets
<misnix> die / hoort er niet]
<misnix> cd backup dus
<addk> ok lukt nu wel
<misnix> als het goed is vertelt je prompt waar je bent in het bestandssysteem
<misnix> anders vertelt 'pwd' je dat
<addk> geeft aad@aad-desktop:/media/PENDRIVE/backup$
<misnix> doe eens mount | grep ext
<misnix> dat vertelt wat voor bestandsysteem je hebt
<misnix> bijv.    ext4 of ext3 achter type
<addk> geeft : "/dev/sda5 on /type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro, user_xattr)"
<misnix> ok, dat gaat denk ik niet lukken vanuit xp dan
<addk> nee vanuit XP niet
<misnix> met ext3 had dat wel gekunt
<misnix> met ls -la kun je je bestanden en directories zien
<misnix> drwxr-xr-x 2 aad aad     4096 Jan 20 22:13 Desktop
<misnix> drwxr-xr-x 2 aad aad     4096 Jan 22 21:57 Documents
<misnix> bijvoorbeeld
<misnix> als de eerste letter een d is is het een dir
<addk> ja klopt precies alleen bij "Desktop" staat "."  en bij "Documents" staat ".."
<misnix> -rw-r--r-- 1 jkr jkr       29 Feb  3 20:41 aap  <-- dit is een bestand
<misnix> hè?
<addk> dus: "drwxr-xr-x 2 aad aad     4096 2013-02-03 19:37 ."
<misnix> oh, . is de naam van de dir waar je naar kijkt, .. die van dde dir erboven
<addk> en: "drwxr------ 4 aad aad     4096 2013-02-03 19:37 .."
<misnix> zo zou je met cd . gewoon blijven staan waar je bent
<misnix> met cd .. ga je een fir terug
<misnix> dir
<addk> ik ben bang dat alles weg is
<misnix> hoezo?
<addk> ik zie mijn bestanden niet op de PENDRIVE
<misnix> niks onder backup?
<misnix> je staat nu toch in  aad@aad-desktop:/media/PENDRIVE/backup$  ?
<addk> als ik in media/PENDRIVE/backup$ sta en ik geef "ls -l" dan krijg ik : "totaal 0"
<misnix> en ls -la?
<misnix> want ik gok dat het eerste de bestanden die met een . beginnen zijn gekopieerd en dat ie daarbij al tekort ruimte had
<misnix>  
<addk> met ls -la krijg ik : "drwxr-xr-x 2 aad aad     4096 2013-02-03 19:37 ."
<maarten___> Hallo
<addk> en: "drwxr------ 4 aad aad     4096 2013-02-03 19:37 .."
<maarten___> ik probeer momenteel ubuntu te installeren
<maarten___> maar de installatie loopt vast tijdens het kopieren van bestanden
<maarten___> iemand?
<misnix> da's wel erg leeg ja maar je hebt niks weg gooid op je schijftoch?
<maarten___> hoe bedoel je?
<misnix> ik had het tegen addk maarten_1
<misnix> of maarten___
<maarten___> ja?
<maarten___> ik vindt het beetje vervelend
<maarten___> want ik geraak niet verder in de installatie
<maarten___> hij stopt meteen
<StefandeVries> Als er iemand met een antwoord is, komt dat antwoord vanzelf.
<StefandeVries> We zitten hier vrijwillig en kunnen niet iedereen stante pede helpen.
<maarten___> Ik vraag het gewoon ja
<maarten___> ik wil gewoon van die windows 8 af
<misnix> test je geheugen met de memtest optie in het installatie menu als dat nog bestaat tegenwoordig
<maarten___> men hele pc is naar de *****
<StefandeVries> Een goed begin dat wel.
<addk> ik heb niets weggooid misnix, ik snap het ook niet
<misnix> doe eens df -h, addk , dat geeft je vrije ruimte op je stick
<misnix> sorry. df -h .
<misnix> geen geduld, zal die installatie nog wel gewoon bezig zijn geweest <g>
<addk> ik krijg terug dat bestandsysteem aangekoppeld is op /dev/sda5 met 25G en 100% beschikbaar
<misnix> maarteb: test je geheugen eens met de memtest optie in het installatie menu als dat nog bestaat tegenwoordig
<misnix> addk: in welke dir sta je nu?
<addk> aad@aad-desktop:/media/PENDRIVE$
<maarten___> Hallo
<maarten___> ik krijg het volgende tijdens de installatie van ubuntu "errno30 read only file system"
<misnix> addk: is die PENDRIVE echt zo groot?
<maarten___> kan iemand me hier mee helpen?
<misnix> afwachten tot er iemand is die het weet :-)
<maarten___> oke..
<maarten___> en we wachten...
<maarten___> xD
<misnix> of zin/tijd  heeft, iedereen hier is ook maar een gebruiker
<maarten___> oke
<maarten___> dat snap ik
<addk> misnix, de HDD is 1,5TB. ik heb deze onderverdeeld in een aantal partities waarvan één er PENDRIVE heet
<StefandeVries> Werkelijk werkelijk.
<misnix> ahhh ;-p
<misnix> addk: en wat zegt  df -h ~ (~ is je home dir)
<addk> 1ste regel : Bestandsysteem Grtte Gebr Besch Geb% aangekoppeld op
<addk> 2de regel:  /dev/sda5 25G 25G 0 100% /
<addk> sta nog steeds in aad@aad-desktop:/media/PENDRIVE$
<misnix> ok, die is dus 100 vol maar zou op PENDRIVE passen
<misnix> addk als je cd doet kom je in je homedir
<misnix> als je dan ls doet zie je misschien war dingen die je weg kunt gooien
<misnix> war=wat
<addk> heb ik gedaan sta nu in homedir
<misnix> ls -a
<addk> kunnen we niet eerst kijken hoeveel ruimte erop de PENDRIVE is?
<misnix> als je daar wat dingen weg kkunt gooien kun je alles naar PENDRIVE kopieren
<misnix> ja, 25Gb, heb je al eerder gecheckt ;-p
<misnix> - misschien 25Mb die je in root gezet hebt met de eerste copieer actie
<addk> ja dat laatste denk ik
<misnix> als je pak 'm beet 30Mb weg kunt gooien uit je homedir moet dat passen op die pendrive dir
<addk> kan ik nog een lijst tevoorschijn krijgen met bestandsgrootten?
<misnix> je zou ook idngen kunnen comprimeren met gzip
<misnix> ja, met ls -l ;-p
<addk> dat comprimeren lijkt me wel het beste
<misnix> du -h | less    kan ook, dan zie je de grootte van de dirs voorbijkomen
<addk> ik zie wel een directory van 242M die weg kan. hoe doe ik dit?
<misnix> het beste ga je naar de dir erboven en doe je:    rm -ir directory
<misnix> dan wordt je file voor file gevraagd of je het weg wil goooien (door de i en de r staat weer voor  recursief)
<misnix> wil je dat gevraag niet hebben doe je:    rm -rf dir   (ik zou dan eerst hetvolgende doen:   ls dir ) ;-)
<addk> dir staat voor de naam van de directory neem ik aan
<misnix> ja
<misnix> sorry, <dir> was beter
<misnix> en die < en > niet typen ;-)
<addk> OK directory verwijderd
<addk> wat nu, ben ik niet zeker van of ik allemaal wel begrijp
<misnix> ok, wat niet?
<addk> zal ik weer doen : cp -apruv ~/ /media/PENDRIVE/backup
<misnix> even denken hoor
<addk> Ik snap niet goed waarom ik maar 30Mb hoef weg te gooien
<misnix> rm ls z
<misnix> oeps, niet voor jou addk
<addk> ok, ik dacht al
<misnix> ok, ik ben er weer
<addk> mooi
<misnix> cd /media/PENDRIVE/backup
<addk> gedaan
<addk> sta nu in /media/PENDRIVE/backup, misnix
<misnix> ok
<misnix> dan nu:   tar cvfz home.tar.gz ~    (tar maakt 1 grote bacupfile aan c=create, v=verbose, f=bestandsnaam van de backup, z=zippen),  ~ is je homedir
<misnix> met man tar kun je me checken ;-)
<misnix> het gaat wel even duren maar dat begreep je al wel
<addk> ik geloof je onmiddelijk
<misnix> maar dan heb je wel een backup
<addk> krijg melding : "gzip: stdout No space left on device"
<misnix> grr
<misnix> en df -h zei toch 25Gb available eerder?
<misnix> of heb ik nu pendrive en /home door elkaar gehaald
<addk> ik denk het
<misnix> oh, je hebt 2x /dev/sda5 gegeven en het percentage is het percentage gebruikt
<misnix> df -h ~ geeft hoeveel gb gebruikt?
<addk> 25G
<misnix> en df -h .  ?
<addk> ook 25G
<misnix> dus dat zijn 2 verschillende partities?  /dev/sdaN
<misnix> een is /dev/sda5 en de ander?
<addk> "df -h ~" en "df -h ." geeft precies hetzelfde
<addk> beide keren dus /dev/sda5
<misnix> ook zelfde /dev/sda5?
<addk> ja
<misnix> en wat staat er als prompt? aad@aad-desktop:/media/PENDRIVE$?
<addk> bericht
<addk> sorry ging wat fout
<misnix> en wat zegt    ls -l  nu?
<addk> sta nu in aad@aad-desktop:/media/PENDRIVE/backup$
<addk> ls -l geeft: 1ste regel: totaal 0
<misnix> zie je homedir.tar.gz?
<misnix> ach, zal ook wel niet
<addk> 2de regel: -rw-r--r-- 1 aad aad 0 2013-02-03 21.55 home.tar.gz
<addk> home.tar.gz staat in het rood
<misnix>  ik krijg het idee dat PENDRIVE en homedir het zelfde zijn ;-)
<addk> heeft dat niet te maken met dat aankoppelen met het mount commando?
<misnix> ja
<misnix> doe eens :   mount | egrep "home|PENDR"
<misnix> ik neem aan dat je dan 2x  /dev/sda5 krijgt
<addk> ik krijg niets, even goed kijken of ik het juiste commando heb ingevoerd
<addk> moet PENDR niet PENDRIVE zijn ?
<misnix> 2x het pipe teken, 2e x betekent het 'of' en de dubbele aanhalingstekens niet vergeten
<misnix> nee, PEN zou ook werken
<misnix> geen spaties binnen de aanhalingstekens
<addk> ter controle, dit is het pipe teken: |
<addk> er gebeurt echt niets
<misnix> ja
<misnix> mount | egrep "home|PEN"
<lordievader> Goede avond
<addk> weer niks
<misnix> anders mount |grep home
<misnix> en mount|grep PEN
<addk> moeten er spaties voor en na het pipe teken staan?
<misnix> alleen als het of betekent zoals "home|PEN"
<misnix> als het betekent "doorsturen naar" zoals bij de laatste 2x , dan niet
<addk> ik welke directory moet ik staan?
<misnix> maakt in dit geval niet uit
<addk> alle commando's met mount doen niets
<misnix> het mount commando levert een tekst  op die naar het programma grep gestuurd wordt dat de regels met home of PEN er uit moet filteren
<misnix> en alleen  mount
<addk> dit geeft wel iets terug
<lordievader> misnix: Grep kent het e flaggetje, hierdoor kun je naar meerdere dingen zoeken; grep -e home -e PEN
<misnix> lordievader: ik gebruikte al egrep en fgrep, dat is het probleem  niet ;)
<misnix> addk: en wat geeft het terug?
<misnix> maar bedankt en goede avond, lordievader
<addk> 1ste regel: /dev/sda5 on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro,user_xattr)
<lordievader> misnix: Geen probleem ;)
<misnix> addk: ok, en verder?
<misnix> nog meer reels die met dev beginnen?
<misnix> regels
<addk> 2de regel: proc on /proc type proc (rw,noexxc,nosuid,nodev)
<addk> geen meer regels die beginnen met dev
<addk> wel met : none on /dev type devtmpfs (rw,mode0755)
<misnix> dan snap ik echt even niet waar die /media/PENDRIVE dan vandaan komt
<misnix> ik neem aan dat er niet PENDRIVE staat in die output van dat commando   mount
<addk> ik geloof dat ik morgen maar een nieuwe HDD ga kopen en het opnieuw proberen, deze PC is belangrijk.
<addk> nee PENDRIVE komt er niet in voor.
<lordievader> Ik begin zo langzamer hand benieuwd te raken naar het probleem.
<misnix> ik denk dat er een directory /media/PENDRIVE is aangemaakt die is gebruik t om dingen naar toe te kopieren naar eerst een directory root
<misnix> en daarna naar een directory backup
<misnix> dat alles op een schijf /dev/sda5 die vol is
<misnix> addk: misschien kun je gparted opstarten en kijken hoe de devicenaam van de partitie, die PENDRIE zou moeten zijn, heet?
<addk> welk commando?
<misnix> oh nee, je hebt alleen een terminal
<misnix> sorry
<addk> ik heb wel nog een Gparted live CD
<misnix> sudo fdisk -l zou je een lijst met partities kunnen geven, als je disk niet te modern is ;)
<addk> in de home directory?
<misnix> maakt weer niet uit waar je dat diet
<misnix> doet
<addk> Geeft een mooi overzicht
<misnix> je hebt maar 1 disk, /dev/sda neem ik aan?
<addk> ik zie /dev/sda1 , /dev/sda2, /dev/sda5,  /dev/sda6
<addk> ik heb schijf /dev/sda : 160 GB
<misnix> dan zal /dev/sda6 wel die PENDRIVE zijn? en sda1 en sda2 een C: en D: schijf?
<addk> Maar ik zie ook de HDD: /dev/sdc : 1500,3 GB
<misnix> ah, 2 schijven dus
<addk> volgens mij nog een derde (maar klein) : /dev/sdb: 1031 MB
<misnix> die vergeten we :)
<misnix> kun je zo bedenken welke partitie die PENDRIVE zou moeten zijn?
<misnix> op die 1500Gb disk zei je eerder
<addk> de PENDRIVE is één van de drie mogelijkheden: /dev/sdc1 ; /dev/sdc2 ; /dev/sdc3
<addk> waarschijnlijk de laatste want die is het grootste: 1270 MB
<misnix> tja, als je het niet weet kun je met gparted  checken hoeveel er in gebruik is
<misnix> anders zou je die /dev/sdc3 kunnen mounten en kijken wat er op staat
<misnix> is er een /mnt?
<addk> ik zie geen /mnt
<misnix> dan even aanmaken met:    sudo mkdir /mnt
<misnix> en dan mounten met:   sudo mount /dev/sdc3 /mnt
<addk> krijg : mkdir: kan map '/mnt' niet aanmaken: Bestand bestaat al
<misnix> bestaat meestal ;-p
<misnix> dusunten met:   sudo mount /dev/sdc3 /mnt
<misnix> dus mounten
<misnix> ua^%%&$X kvm switch
<addk> is gemount
<misnix> df -h /mnt
<misnix> of ls /mnt
<addk> Grtt=1,2 T, Gebr 176G, besch 1,1T
<misnix> ok, dan cd /mnt
<addk> zit nu in : aad@aad-desktop:/mnt$
<misnix> en dan sudo mkdir homedir-130203 (  of zoiets dan weet je later nog wat het is)
<addk> ik snap het
<misnix> sudo chown aad:aad <directorynaam>
<misnix> daarna  cd <directorynaam>
<addk> <directorynaam> is dan "homedir-13-203" ? klopt dat?
<misnix> ja
<misnix> 130203 is handiger bij sorteren  (oude lullen verhaal)
<addk> zit nu in : aad@aad-desktop:/mnt/homedir-130203
<misnix> ja, eigenlijk zeg ik het verkeerd, backups was ook goed ;-)
<misnix> en dan datum in backupnaam
<addk> maak niet uit
<misnix> dus:     tar cvfz home-130203.tar.gz ~
<addk> tar cvfz homedir-130203.tar.gz ~ zal je bedoelen
<misnix> wat je wilt, 't is jouw feestje :-)
<misnix> als je maar in die nieuwe dir staat
<addk> ja dat klopt
<addk> er wordt nu flink gewerkt
<misnix> ok
<misnix> eindelijk ;)
<addk> ik hoop dat het snel gaat lukken want ik merk dat ik niet meer zo scherp ben
<misnix> nou, ik ook niet meer
<misnix> maar morgen is er ook een dag
<addk> zit jij hier morgen ook
<addk> ?
<misnix> als die tar zonder iets te zeggen eindigt is het ok,
<misnix> denk ik wel ja
<addk> de tar is nog bezig
<misnix> 25 Gb is niet niks en het wordt ook meteen gezipt
<misnix> met gunzip en tar x kun je er losse bestanden uithalen als dat nodig is
<misnix> man tar en man gzip/gunzip
<misnix> en man man is ook leerzaam :)
<lordievader> man woman is ook leuk :)
<misnix> No manual entry for woman
<misnix> maar dat wisten we al
<addk> begrijp ik het nu goed dat de tar file direct op de HDD gezet wordt (sorry voor de stomme vraag maar ik wil het ff zeker weten)
<misnix> ja, die tar file wordt gezipt en op je harde schijf gezet
<addk> de externe harde schijf toch
<misnix> net als die file -->               addk> 2de regel: -rw-r--r-- 1 aad aad 0 2013-02-03 21.55 home.tar.gz
<misnix> die stond op de schijf alleen nog zonder aantal bytes omdat er nog geschreven werd
<addk> als de tar straks klaar is moet ik dan nog iets speciaal doen voordat ik alles kan uitzetten
<misnix> ja
<misnix> sudo shutdown -h now    geloof ik
<misnix> man shutdown ;-p
<misnix> ontwerpen1.khlim.be/~lrutten/cursussen/inf5/linux.html     heb je wat te lezen tijdens het wachten ;-)
<addk> bedankt voor de tip maar ik geloof dat ik ik nog maar weinig kan opnemen op dit moment
<addk> pak liever een biertje
<misnix> bookmarken kan geen kwaad ;p
<misnix> biertje ook niet
<addk> yep
<addk> de tar is klaar misnix
<misnix> ok
<misnix> hoe groot is ie?
<addk> hoe kom dat te wetn, ik heb die handleiding nog niet doorgelezen :)
<misnix> ls -l
<misnix> ;-p
<addk> 13GB
<misnix> niet slecht in een half  uurtje ;)
<addk> en nu?
<misnix> je kan 'm testen met gzip -t bestandsnaam
<misnix> of naar bed gaan
<addk> wat wordt er getest want de cursus blijft knipperen
<misnix> of de zipfile ok is
<misnix> met control-c control+c kun je 'm afbreken
<addk> gaat dat lang duren?
<misnix> ^C
<misnix> netzolang als het aanmaken denk ik
<addk> dan ga ik nu stoppen
<addk> nog iets met shutdown ?
<misnix> je kunt voor de grap na die control-c nog even     zcat bestandsnaam| tar -t   doen, dan zie je dat er echt bestanden in zitten
<misnix> ook snel weer met control-c afbreken want duurt net zo lang
<misnix> daarna       sudo shutdown -h now
<misnix> en dan tot morgen denk ik
<addk> Ja tot morgen. In ieder geval hartelijk bedankt voor de hulp.
<misnix> geen dank
#ubuntu-nl 2014-01-27
<lordievader> Goede middag.
<Gorash_> Hmm, ik wil met lighthttpd een redirect maken van domain.com naar domain.com/home
<Gorash_> Ik dacht aan: url.redirect = ( "^$" => "/home" )
<Gorash_> Wat doe ik verkeerd :S
<luuk> hallo
<luuk> is er iemand online?
<lordievader> luuk: Er zijn meerdere mensen online, zie ook /names
<luuk> oke
<luuk> Ik heb een vraagje over ubuntu :P
<luuk> Ik heb het net gedonwload. En ik wil het via usb installeren
<luuk> Moet die usb helemaal leeg zijn, behalve met het bestand om ubuntu te instaleren?
<luuk> >???
<lordievader> luuk: De usbstick moet leeg zijn, ja. Dan kan je met unetbootin (o.i.d.) er een zogehete live-usb van maken.
<Gorash_> Ik zou even een lege ucb disk pakken en dan met unetbootin even een opstartbare schijf/disk/usb maken
<Gorash_> *usb
<Gorash_> In je bios usb als 1st boot device, en klaar
<luuk> oke
<luuk> en is het makelijk om met unetbootin een opstartbare usb te maken?
<lordievader> luuk: Zeer eenvoudig ;)
<luuk> En kan je de usb na installatie weer gewoon normaal gebruiken?
<lordievader> luuk: Ja, hij wordt tijdens het process geformateerd als een fat-32.
<luuk> oke mooizo
<luuk> Ik heb nog een vraagje.
<luuk> Als het straks op me usb staat
<luuk> kan ik dan kiezen bij de installatie of ik dual boot wil installeren. Dus naast windoes
<luuk> windows
<Fermata> Ja, de installer biedt die mogelijkheid aan.
<luuk> oke
<luuk> en ik kijk nu op Unetbootin
<luuk> alleen daar staat in de lijst ubuntu 13.10 niet bi
<luuk> moet ik dan gewoon die .iso toevoegen
<Fermata> Ja, dat kan ja.
<luuk> En wat moet ik hier doen: Ruimte die vrij wordt gelaten voor gebruikersbestanden die bewaard worden tussen reboot
<luuk> hoeveel mb?
<Fermata> DIe kan je voor een live-stick op 0 MB laten.
<luuk> Oke
<luuk> Ik ga nu even al me bestanden die op de usb staat op andere compute zetten
#ubuntu-nl 2014-01-28
<luuk> Weet iemand welke versie ik moet kiezen met downloaden?
<luuk> Met het programma Unetbootin
<luuk> want er staat heel veel verschillende vn 13.04
<joris> luuk: dat hangt er vanaf wat voor hardware je hebt...
<luuk> kan ik gewoon 1 kiezen?
<Fermata> Welke versies krijg je aangeboden?
<luuk> uhmm
<luuk> ik noem ze even van 13.04
<luuk> [IMG]http://www.mupload.nl/img/24oqtrrych5.png[/IMG]
<luuk> o
<luuk> wacht ;p
<luuk> http://www.mupload.nl/img/24oqtrrych5.png
<luuk> die staan er
<Fermata> Heb je een 64-bits computer?
<luuk> en ik heb 64 bit laptop
<luuk> :P
<Fermata> Ah.
<Fermata> 13.04_Live_x64 dan.
<luuk> oke
<luuk> En  als ik 13.10 wil
<luuk> moet ik die downloaden
<luuk> en ik heb het in dat programma gezet
<Fermata> Ja, die staat niet in de lijst.
<luuk> http://www.mupload.nl/img/glv1vjh1h1p.png
<luuk> die bestanden staan er nu in
<luuk> op me usb
<luuk> van ubuntu 13.10
<luuk> klopt dat?
<Fermata> Ja, dat ziet er goed uit.
<luuk> oke
<luuk> en moet ik dan op wubu klikken?
<luuk> wubi*
<luuk> of opnieuw opstarten en dan f12/f6 of esc
<luuk> en dan usb afspelen ofzo iets
<Fermata> Ja, opnieuw starten en van USB starten.
<Fermata> En dan wijst het zich meestal vanzelf.
<luuk> oke
<luuk> ik ga dat dan nu doen denk ik :P
<luuk> tot zo dan maar :)
<Fermata> Tot zo, succes! :)
<luuk> Bedankt
<Luuk> Ben ik weer
<Luuk> Ik ben nu bij de laatste stap
<Luuk> Alleen wat moet ik kiezen
<Luuk> Installeer ubuntu in Windows 7
<Luuk> Vervang Windows 7 door ubuntu
<Luuk> Of iets anders
<Luuk> En iets anders staat onder, zelf partitie maken.
<Luuk> Iemand?
<Luuk> Iemand?
<bogus-> ik zou zeggen: jouw keus :)
<luuk> het is niet helemaal goed gegaan
<luuk> ik heb ubuntu binnen windows gedaan, en toen opnieuw opgestart
<luuk> alleen hoe kan ik nu op ubuntu?
<luuk> en had ook nog geprobeerd nieuwe partitie de maken
<luuk> maar dat lukte niet
<luuk> hoeveel mb is 1 gb
<pjotter> Werkt hier iemand met Gimp?
<pjotter> #ubuntu-nl-offtopic
#ubuntu-nl 2014-01-29
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<JanJ_> kan iemand mij helpen met een SSL Error 61 als ik een Citrix Client start om in te loggen bij mijn werkgever?
<hans_> zijn we weer
<hans_> hoi
<lordievader> Goede avond, hans_
<hans_> he lordie
<hans_> weet jij hoe ik mijn brightness vast kan zetten op mijn laptop
<hans_> word er gek van
<lordievader> hans_: Hoe bedoel je?
<hans_> na reboot staat hij weer vol
<lordievader> hans_: Je kunt xbacklight installeren en een regeltje aan ~/.profile toevoegen.
<hans_> ok niet te snel ben een noob hihih
<hans_> zal eerst xbacklight installeren
<hans_> is geinstallerd en nu
<lordievader> hans_: Lees de man page: man xbacklight
<hans_> ja ok ===
<lordievader> De man pages zijn vaak een redder in nood.
<hans_> ok gewoon google
<Mickeytje> lmgtfy
<lordievader> Mickeytje: Dat is niet hulpzaam.
<hans_> ga wel weer verder zoeken
<hans_> heb het geinstalleerd maar vind hem nergens terug
<Mickeytje> je moet een terminal openen
<Mickeytje> alt+f2 xterm
<lordievader> hans_: Tik in de terminal "xbacklight --help"
<hans_> ben een sukkel tikte blacklight
<Mickeytje> zelfkennis is een deugt
<hans_> gelukkig wel
<hans_> anders zeggen jullie het weel hhahahahah
<Mickeytje> Nee, dat is niet zo. Bij ubuntu mag je mensen niet benoemen wat ze zijn
<Mickeytje> want ze willen inclusief zijn voor iedereen
<hans_> hihihihi
<hans_> backlight moet hem vast houden
<Mickeytje> dus al heb je het IQ van kelly
<Mickeytje> ik mag het niet zeggen
<hans_> ga ff reboot tot zo
<hans_> kelly ?????????????
<Mickeytje> heb je die regel in .profile gedonderd?
<hans_> nee hoe werk dat
<hans_> kauw het ff voor
<Mickeytje> je hebt xbacklight ingetiept toch
<Mickeytje> en tone?
<Mickeytje> wat tiepte je er achter aan
<Mickeytje> xbacklight --10%?
<lordievader> hans_: Ik tik ook vaak genoeg xblacklight -.-
<Mickeytje> ik tik vaak dd if of
<hans_> het is xbacklight -10%
<hans_> een x -
<hans_> hebben we
<Mickeytje> ok
<hans_> en dan
<Mickeytje> doe
<Mickeytje> cd  en dan druk je op enter
<Mickeytje> dan
<hans_> cd
<Mickeytje> echo "xbacklight -10%" >>~/.profile
<Mickeytje> in je terminal
<Mickeytje> putverdurrie
<hans_> hih
<Mickeytje> je hebt een rare whois
<Mickeytje> comcast.net?
<Mickeytje> waar kom je vandaag
<hans_> beeld werd zwart
<hans_> valkenburg ZH
<Mickeytje> raar, hoe kom je nu weer aan comcast
<Mickeytje> nou ja
<hans_> als ik xbacklight -30% in geef word mijn scherm zwart
<Mickeytje> ok
<Mickeytje> en als je xbacklight -10% doet?
<Mickeytje> trouwens ik ken dat hele progsel niet lordievader wel
<hans_> zwart
<hans_> zelfs bij 100% word het zwart
<lordievader> hans_: Heb je de man page gelezen?
<hans_> heb hem er naast staan maar is een beetje abracadabra
<hans_> jij bedoeld toch van de linux man pages
<lordievader> Er staat "-set percent\n Sets each backlight brightness to the specified level."
<lordievader> hans_: De man pages van xbacklight.
<lordievader> 29-19:17 < lordievader> hans_: Lees de man page: man xbacklight
<Mickeytje> ja, je zet hem elke keer naar beneden
<Mickeytje> of naar boven -10%
<Mickeytje> -10% van het al bestaande
<Mickeytje> klinkt logisch, toch
<lordievader> Naar beneden met 10% idd.
<hans_> http://linux.die.net/man/1/xbacklight
<hans_> deze bedoelen jullie toch
<hans_> voel me nu wel een eikel
<Mickeytje> je wilt je waarde vast zetten
<lordievader> hans_: Komt op hetzelfde neer. Maar bijna altijd worden de manpages mee geinstalleerd met het programma.
<Mickeytje> of je wilt met boot de default waarde neer zetten
<hans_> hij moet met boot op de ingestelde waarde blijven staan
<hans_> met de FN up of down kan ik hem instellen
<hans_> FN recht /links
<hans_> ff een reboot
<hans_> zijn we weer
<lordzett> ik ken dat
<hans_> zijn we weer
<hans_> heb er een oplossing voor gevonden
<hans_> heb bij opstart een commando toe gevoegd
<hans_> xbacklight -70%
<lordievader> hans_: Kun je dan niet beter "xbacklight -set 30%" hebben?
<hans_> probleem opgelost beetje van jullie en een beetje van mij zelf
<hans_> kan ik ff proberen maar met -70% werkt het ook
<hans_> ga het ff proberen
<lordievader> hans_: Theoretisch is het hetzelfde. Een is alleen absoluut waar de ander relatief is.
<hans_> set70% aan elkaar
<hans_>  ff kijken
<lordievader> hans_: Bijv. "xbacklight -set 50" zoals eerder gezegt, lees de man page (man xbacklight) ;)
<Fermata> Manpages zijn zo overrated
<Fermata> :+
<lordievader> Ik vind ze fijn...
<Fermata> Ik ook.
<Fermata> ;)
<Mickeytje> tja ubuntu
<Mickeytje> wat denk je
<lordievader> hans_: Bijv. "xbacklight -set 50" zoals eerder gezegt, lees de man page (man xbacklight) ;)
<hans_> het is gelukt
<hans_> - = 50% van 100
<hans_> set 50% is gewoon 50%
<hans_> poepoe heb het door ben ook geen 20 meer
<hans_> kan je ook nummer lock in opstarten gelijk uitetten
<lordievader> hans_: Hoe je dat in Ubuntu doet, geen flauw idee. Voor Kubuntu kan ik het je zo uitleggen ;)
<hans_> ik weet het je bent een kubuntu expert
<Mickeytje> je bent bijna 21 nu?
<hans_> misschien dat ik die later installeer eerst het een en ander naar mijn zin hebben de brightness was er een van
<hans_> x2
<hans_> +2
<lordievader> hans_: Expert zou ik mijzelf niet noemen, er zijn nog bergen die ik niet weet ;)
<hans_> waarom heb je voor kubuntu gekozen
<Mickeytje> en niet voor arch?
<hans_> heb manjaro gehad
<lordievader> hans_: Vond Unity niks en de Kubu community is fijn.
<lordievader> Mickeytje: Omdat ik lui ben.
<hans_> maar ga ff tv kijken misschien tot straks en anders tot morgen
<hans_> ok veel ned hulp
<hans_> of alles eng
<hans_> maar spreek jullie laters
<hans_> toedeloe
#ubuntu-nl 2014-01-30
<Packjam> mogge
<Packjam> zorin os 8 is a pain in the butt
<Packjam> lots of bugs in the official
<jpjacobs> "designed specifically for windows users" ... reden genoeg om te gaan lopen
<Packjam> Zorin OS 8 zit vol met buggs
<Packjam> os 8 is gisteren uitgekomen en mijn settings werden niet opgeslagen, de installer deed het alleen via een live setting en nog meer errors
<len_> hallo
<len_> wat is de naam van het installatiepakket in ubuntu software centre voor xubuntu desktop?
<len_> ben ik de enige met pappadag ;)
<goudfazant3991> Hallo is er iemand voor te helpen?
<trijntje_> len_: xubuntu-desktop
<len_> trijntje, krijg hem niet gevonden
<len_> nu wel :)
<len_> bedankt
<lordievader> Goede middag.
<lordzett> goede middag lordi
<lordievader> Hey lordzett, hoe is het ermee?
<hans___> zijn we weer
<Fermata> o/
<hans___> alles goed hier
<Fermata> Ja hoor.
<Fermata> En daar?
<hans___> hier ook
<lordievader> Hey hans___, Fermata
<Fermata> Ha lordievader.
<hans___> he
<hans___> ff reboot na update
<hans_> en weer terug
<lordievader> hans_: Welkom terug.
<martinw> Hoi, heb xubuntu op laptop geinstalleerd acer travelmate, maar lukt niet om draadloos internet te krijgen. Heb bij computertip gekeken, maar lukt nog niet. Er draait bij werkbalk netwerk inmiddels wel een wieltje, maar als ik de kabel verwijder heb ik geen internet. Iemand een idee?
#ubuntu-nl 2014-01-31
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<Fuscule> goedenmiddag iedereen; net nieuw hier
<lordievader> Welkom Fuscule
<Fermata> Welkom.
<Fuscule> dank je wel, lordievader; ij probeer een beetje te doorgronden hoe het hier in zijn werk gaat (nog nooit eerder gechat)
<Fuscule> dank je wel, Fermata
<Fuscule> kan ik zo los branden en vragen stellen of moet ik een bepaald protocol volgen?
<Fuscule> of misschien een prive chat? Graag adies
<Fuscule> advvies
<lordievader> Fuscule: Gewoon vragen stellen, als iemand het antwoord weet krijg je misschien een reactie.
<Fuscule> ok, thns
<Fuscule> ok, komtie
<Fuscule> ik ben al dagen bezig te doorgronden hoe ik mijn verschillende HDD's kan partitioneren om Ubuntu 12.04 erop te installeren, al dan niet nat windows7, maar ik kom er niet uit, bang als ik ben om de bol te verpesten; ik zoek
<lordievader> Fuscule: Ten eerste heb je een backup van je belangrijke bestanden?
<Fuscule> eigenlijk een website die mij daar bij helpt; of natuurlijk een lid van deze chat
<Fuscule> nat=naast
<Fuscule> ben ik mee bezig;
<lordievader> Fuscule: Het installeren van Ubu naast Windows 7 is tamelijk eenvoudig. https://sites.google.com/site/computertip/installeren
<Fuscule> bedankt, ga nu eerst daa kijken, tot later allemaal
<Fuscule> lordievader, daar ben ik weer; ik heb die site even doorgenomen maar die is te algemeen voor mij; mijn keuze waar Ubu te installeren is wat uitgebreider/gecompliceerder
<goudfazant3991> hallo allemaal
<Fuscule> hallo goudfazant
<goudfazant3991> heeft iemand ervaring met de HD schijven
<Fuscule> lordievader, hebbeb wij de mogelijkheid prive te chatten of kan dit hier niet?
<goudfazant3991> ik hen 2 HD scchijven in mijn desktop beide van 1 terra
<goudfazant3991> maar ik zie maar een schijf
<goudfazant3991> en volgens mij download hij ook alles op een schijf
<lordievader> Fuscule: Je kunt prive chatten, maar over het algemeen heeft de channel de voorkeur. Daarbij komend heb ik geen tijd om jou door een installatie te lopen, moet zo weg.
<goudfazant3991> want hij zegt dat die schijf nog maar 858 Mb over heeft
<lordievader> Fuscule: Waar is jouw install gecompliceerder dan een standaard dual-boot?
<goudfazant3991> terwijl er 2x een terra in zit
<lordievader> goudfazant3991: Intern of extern?
<goudfazant3991> voor mij een radsel??
<goudfazant3991> bijde intern
<Fuscule> dat kan ik uitleggen maar je hebt geen tijd, zoals je zelf al aangaf
<Fuscule> dus een ander  keer dan maar?
<Fuscule> of misschien een ander lid?
<goudfazant3991> Fuscule heeft u het tegen de goudfazant?
<Fuscule> nee, tegen Lordievader
<goudfazant3991> o sorry
<Fuscule> kon je ook niet weten lol
<goudfazant3991> ik draai nu met 13.10 en verders draait het goed
<Fuscule> iemand anders on-line met partitie kenni misschien?
<Fuscule> >kennis<
<lordievader> Fuscule, goudfazant3991: Vandaar de nick hilight, weten mensen tenmiste tegen wie er gepraat word.
<goudfazant3991> maar ik zie de file,s van ubuntu niet want ze gebruiken voor het aangeven van die lange nummers voor de schijf
<lordievader> goudfazant3991: Ziet fdisk de schijven?
<lordievader> goudfazant3991: Doel je op UUID?
<Fuscule> sorry; hoe stel ik e nick highlight in weking?
<goudfazant3991> ik zit nog tekort met dit programma te werken om daar een juist oordeel over tegeven
<lordievader> Fuscule: <- Door iemand zijn naam te tikken.
<lordievader> goudfazant3991: Programma? Welk programma?
<Fuscule> lordievader, zo du?
<lordievader> Fuscule: Jup.
<Fuscule> lordievader, ah, ok
<goudfazant3991> ubuntu 13.10 lordievader
<lordievader> goudfazant3991: Dat is geen programma maar een OS.
<goudfazant3991> ok een os dam
<goudfazant3991> opereting system
<lordievader> goudfazant3991: Ken je pastebin?
<Fuscule> lordievader, btw: hoe weet ik wie er echt on line zijn?
<goudfazant3991> nee voor mij ook onbekend
<lordievader> Fuscule: /names Als je op het filteren van idlers doelt heb je pech ;)
<lordievader> goudfazant3991: Ok, http://paste.ubuntu.com (<- pastebin) is zeer handig voor het delen van console output.
<lordievader> goudfazant3991: Zou je een terminal willen openen en de output van "sudo fdisk -l" via pastebin ^ aan mij willen geven?
<Fuscule> lordievader, nee, nee, het gaat mij erom dat er rechts een hele rits nicks staat maar dat alleen u antwoordt
<lordievader> Fuscule: De rest is lekker aan het idlen.
<Fermata> Sorry, ik ben op dit moment even zelf bugs aan het tackelen. ;)
<goudfazant3991> is genoteerd aan deze kan
<Fuscule> lordievader, idlen is= afk= away from keyboard?
<goudfazant3991> maar kan ik een terminal  openen terwijk ik zit te chatten??
<lordievader> Fuscule: Meh niet helemaal. Idle = niks doen, en dan specifiek in dit kanaal.
<lordievader> goudfazant3991: Ja, ctrl + alt + t.
<goudfazant3991> heb geprobeert gaat open
<lordievader> Hehe er is een wiki how to over idlen: http://www.wikihow.com/Idle-in-IRC
<Fuscule> lordievader, ah, ok. Dus inderdaad gewoon afwachten wie er reageert. Dus gewoon pech wanneer niemand antwoord
<goudfazant3991> watb zijn dan de commandos
<lordievader> goudfazant3991: Tik daar "sudo fdisk -l" in met een enter erachter. Dan krijg je output, en die output wil ik graag zien (via pastebin).
<lordievader> Fuscule: IRC is een traag medium, het kan zijn dat je een dag moet wachten voordat je antwoord krijgt. Daarom gebruiken mensen vaak screen op een server (of een bouncer) zodat ze niet continue een chat window open te laten.
<lordievader> Maargoed ik moet er vandoor, later.
<Fuscule> lordievader, is een mail met een uitgebreide uitleg misschien een optie?
<Fuscule> goudfazant3991, misschien kunnen wij elkaar helpen
<goudfazant3991> hier kan ik tot op heden niet veel wijs uit
<Fuscule> wij schijnen nu de enige 2 online te zijn
<Fuscule> ok, ik help jou, jij mij, akkoord?
<goudfazant3991> want als ik naar >geavanseerd ga en dan enter geef  dan begint hij over nieuw
<Fuscule> wat lordievader bedoelt, is: roep in Ubu de terminal op met ct alt t
<Fuscule> geef daarna sudo fdik -1 in
<goudfazant3991> en dan kom ik steeds een regel tegen waar failed bij staat in her rood
<Fuscule> de tekst die dan veschijnt, wil hij graag zien
<Fuscule> ga dan even uit de chat en kom daarna weer terug
<Fuscule> fdik=fdisk
<goudfazant3991> dat heb ik gedaan  met al die nummers er op
<Fuscule> welke nummers?
<goudfazant3991> ik heb sudo fdisk -l ingetoetst
<Fuscule> en wat gebeude er toen?
<goudfazant3991> ja ik ben geen 35 meer want er staan een heele reeks getallen
<goudfazant3991> maar ik zal het nog wel een keer doen
<Fuscule> ok, je moet die output (al die nummers) met pastebin naar lordieader sturen
<Fuscule> lordievader
<goudfazant3991> als ik terug ga naar chat dan gaat het terminal scherm weg
<Fuscule> is dat niet op te roepen? (ben zelf nog geen Ubu kenner)
<goudfazant3991> hoe weet ik dat pastebin er op staat
<Fuscule> volgens mij is pastebin net zoiets als copy/paste in windows
<goudfazant3991> pastebin is dat een binari program
<goudfazant3991> hallo waar is mister lord gebleven?
<Fermata> 13:47 < lordievader> Maargoed ik moet er vandoor, later.
<goudfazant3991> by,by
<Fuscule> lordievader moet weg, volgens mij
<Fuscule> goudfazant, ben je er nog?
<goudfazant3991> ok bay,
<Fuscule> ga je nu zo weg, terwijl wij in gesprek zijn?
<goudfazant3991> Fuscule hebje het tegen de goudfazant??
<Fuscule> ja (moet nog even aan protocol wennen, hoor)
<goudfazant3991> ja dat begrijp ik maar sorry
<Fuscule> goudfazant, das ok; ben je er inmiddels uit?
<goudfazant3991> eerst jaren met windows en nu met dit dat isvoor mij heel anders
<Fuscule> voor mij ook
<Fuscule> ok; welk programma heb je gebruikt om je HD te partitioneren?
<goudfazant3991> daarbij ben ik ook geen jonge persoon meer
<Fuscule> ik ook niet
<goudfazant3991> maar meschien werkt u al langer met dit protoc
<Fuscule> nee, ik probeer Ubu op een van mij HD's te krijgen maar partitioneren lukt niet
<Fuscule> vandaar mijn vraag van 14.05
<goudfazant3991> weet u hoe ik het protocol kan stil zetten als je begint
<Fuscule> welk protocol?
<goudfazant3991> ubuntu
<Fuscule> nee, Ubu is een besturingsysteem (OS) net zoals Windows; daar kun je in en uit, stil zetten kan ik me niet voorstellen
<goudfazant3991> ik zou graag regel voor regel willen bekijken want ik zie steet een fout er in te staan maar het scrollen gaar te snel
<goudfazant3991>  voorbij
<Fuscule> je kunt toch ook omhoog scrollen in de terminal? dan zie je toch alle regels?
<goudfazant3991> hoe zet ik ubuntu 13.10 in de terminal >> ik ben pas een groentje in dit system
<Fuscule> ha, dat weet ik; heb je de lila desktop van Ubu op je scherm?
<goudfazant3991> wat houd lila in?
<Fuscule> de kleur van het monitorscherm in de ubu desktop is lila
<goudfazant3991> ik ben van 13.04 naar 13.10 gegaan dat kan mijn pc wel aan
<Fuscule> je snapt het niet; heb je nu de ubuntu desktop op je scherm?
<goudfazant3991> als ik opstart dan staan mijn iconen inderdaat op lila kleur
<Fuscule> ok, is dat nu het geval?
<goudfazant3991> nee want zij veranderen even later van kleur
<goudfazant3991> alleen als ik opstart
<goudfazant3991> dan staat de heele balk op lila
<Fuscule> ik heb het niet over de icoontjes links op het scherm; ik bedoel de achtegrond waar zij op staan; is dat lila?
<goudfazant3991> links
<Fuscule> ja, links i.p.v. rechts
<goudfazant3991> nee ik heb het ook over links
<Fuscule> ok, wat ziet u nu precies op uw scherm?
<goudfazant3991> maar alleen als ik het passwoord heb ingegeven en hij verder door start naar zij buroblad
<Fuscule> ah, buroblad, dat moeten we hebben; dat hebt u nu voor u?
<goudfazant3991> dan zie ik even de iconen balk lila maar niet het heele scherm
<goudfazant3991> ik heb de chat site voor me
<Fuscule> m.a.w.: welke kleur heeft uw buroblad?
<Fuscule> maak de chat site eerst even klein
<goudfazant3991> gewoon  rood cq. rose
<Fuscule> ah, ok. dat heeft u nu voor u?
<goudfazant3991> nu ik alls klein heb gemaakt zie ook nog dat geen er  achter te staan wat mister lord vroeg
<goudfazant3991> de gegevens van  een van de HD schijven
<Fuscule> ok, die gegevens wil hij hebben
<goudfazant3991> en hoe doe ik dat??
<Fuscule> ja, dat kan nu niet want hij is niet on line; dus moet u wachten tot hij weer online is en dan copy/paste met pastebin
<goudfazant3991> er staat het aantal koppen en  cylinders zoals ook bij windows
<goudfazant3991> zoals ik al in het begin zij er zitten twee 1 terra byte schijven in
<goudfazant3991> een met windows en een met ubuntu
<Fuscule> u kunt het beste ven googelen hoe u pastebin gebruikt in Ubu; ik kan u nu niet verder hlpen; bovendien heb ik alleen een beetje kennis van ubu 12.04
<goudfazant3991> en toch geeft hij aan dat de schijf  bijna vol is ??
<Fuscule> 1 terabyte per schijf en dan al vol? er klopt volgens mij iets niet
<goudfazant3991> 12.4 heb ik er ook op gehad meer die vond ik niet fijn en ben toen oveb gestapt naar 13.04 en die is geupdate naar
<goudfazant3991> 13.10
<Fuscule> maar goed, ik moet nu stoppen, succes!
<Fuscule> bb iedereen
<goudfazant3991> ok beste Fuscule bedankt veer deze chat en mebay tot de volgende keer by,by
<hans_> hallo
<hans43> hallo ls
<hans43>  
<hans43> hallo
<Charliefox> Goedendag
<Guest2051> Kan ik hier in het NL praten?
<Guest2051> Of met het in Engel?
<Guest2051> Engels?
<Guest2051> moet
<Close2U> Goedendag
<Close2U> Ik heb een vraag over vreemde kleuren in video's (Youtube) op Ubuntu o/s
<Close2U> Hoe krijg ik dit goed. Voor het eerst in mijn leven Ubuntu installed.
<Desert_Eagle> heeft er iemand heel even tijd om op een klein vraagje te antwoorden hier?
<Desert_Eagle> in de homde directory staan allemaal (verborgen) maps met de instellingen van de programma's die geinstalleerd zijn. maar bestaat er ook zo'n map of bestand waar de software bronnen in gebackupped worden? zodat ik deze ook gewoon maar hoef te kopieren en te overschrijven bij een volgende fresh installation?
<goudfazant3991> Hallo zitten ze alle voor de buis of zijn ze niet thuis
<hans__> heren zijn we weer ff
<exserco_> goede avond
<exserco_> iemand die even tijd heeft om me te proberen te helpen met een probleem?
<exserco_> hallo?
<Somelauw> Hi, wat raden jullie als partitie-layout aan voor dual boot. Ik heb 1 tera aan geheugen. Ik zat zelf iets te denken van: 250Gig aan linux, een andere 250 gig aan windows en dan nog 500 gig voor gewoon los geheugen
<Somelauw> en op dat losse geheuge gooi ik dan ale films documenten en projecten eigenlijk
#ubuntu-nl 2014-02-01
<goudfazant3991> Hallo goede middag mensen; zijn er nog mensen die verstand hebben van ubuntu 13.10 ??
<exalt> Hallo, ik heb de gnome editie van ubuntu 13.10. Het commando # service networking restart crashed mijn grafische interface. wat kan ik doen om informatie over de oorzaak te achterhalen ?
<OerHeks> exalt, /var/log/xorg.0.log?
<OerHeks> je hebt last van deze bug denk ik https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1072518
<exalt> Hey
<exalt> dankje
<lordievader> Goede middag.
<OerHeks> hoi lordievader
<lordievader> Hey OerHeks, hoe is het ermee?
<OerHeks> prima, prima ik ga nu rijst eten
<lordievader> OerHeks: Eet smakelijk ;)
<lordzett> alleen rijst das wel heel schraal
#ubuntu-nl 2014-02-02
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<joostvb> mogge
<lordievader> Goede middag, joostvb
 * joostvb zwaait terug
<goudfazant> hallo is daar iemand
 * joostvb is er
<Fermata> Welkom joostvb.
<wessel> Hallo
<wessel> Hoe zet is caps als ctrl?
<wessel> Ik kan dit niet vinden in the Nederlandse versie
#ubuntu-nl 2015-01-26
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<mandje> alweer een flash update. een flinke. gevaar geweken?
<Sling> met flash loop je altijd gevaar:)
<Sling> gewoon uitzetten
<Netghost> ziet er naar uit dat ik geen pcapy kan installeren op me xubuntu: http://dpaste.com/2Y1M2CK
<rv> hallo, ik heb gisteren de distro Zorin geïnstalleerd. nadien heb ik de updates etc gedaan. Om af te sluiten wou ik de wifi adapter inschakelen en toen ging het mis. draadloos kon ik niets verbinden en ook het bekabelde netwerk is weg. ik heb de indruk dat er geen driver voor de adapter ingeschakeld is.
<rv> via ifconfig het volgende resultaat
<rv> lo  	Link encap:Local Loopback  	inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0            	inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host            	UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:65536  Metric:1         	RX packets:381 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<rv> TX packets:381 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0           collisions:0 txqueuelen:0            RX bytes:28383 (28.3 KB)  TX bytes:28383 (28.3 KB)
<lotuspsychje> sudo lshw -C network aub?
<rv> Hardware Lister (lshw) - B.02.16 usage: lshw [-format] [-options ...]        lshw -version  	-version        print program version (B.02.16)  format can be 	-html           output hardware tree as HTML 	-xml            output hardware tree as XML 	-short          output hardware paths 	-businfo        output bus information  options can be 	-class CLASS    only show a certain class of hardware 	-C CLASS        same as '-class CLASS' 	-
<lotuspsychje> rv: gebruik pasteubuntu
<lotuspsychje> rv: sudo lshw -C network
<rv>   *-network                       description: Network controller        product: BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN        vendor: Broadcom Corporation        physical id: 0        bus info: pci@0000:05:00.0        version: 01        width: 32 bits        clock: 33MHz        capabilities: pm msi pciexpress bus_master cap_list        configuration: driver=wl latency=0        resources: irq:18 memory:c0200000-c0203fff   *-network UNCLAIMED        d
<rv> sorry, maar ik moet van de ene pc naar de andere via linux over windows naar deze chat
<rv> hallo heeft er iemand enig idee? hartelijke dank
<OerHeks> Zorin, is geen ubuntu. join #ZorinOS rv
<OerHeks> Zorin heeft zijn eigen issues
#ubuntu-nl 2015-01-27
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<Lente> Hoi hoi,ik ben bezet met Ubuntu besturing system installeren vanaf dvd
<Lente> Heb hulp nodig
<trijntje_> hey Lente
<trijntje_> wat is er loos?
<Lente> Na....boot from dvd commando,komt een terminal venster ,met inlogt gegevens....dan....welkom tot Ubuntu...enz
<Lente> Nou moet ik een commando geven....wat dan?
<trijntje_> hoezo denk je dat je een commando moet geven?
<Lente> Hoi Trijntje :)
<trijntje_> je hoort gewoon een grafische omgeving te krijgen, geen terminal
<Lente> Raar he
<Lente> Wat nu
<Lente> Moet ik PC afsluiten dan nog een ker reboot vanaf dvd?
<trijntje_> ja, waar heb je ubuntu gedownload en hoe heb je het op de dvd gezet?
<Lente> Van Ubuntu org op PC dan op dvd
<trijntje_> kan je specifieker zijn? Van welke site en met welk programma  en welke instellingen heb je het op de dvd gezet
<Lente> Nou dat wordt even zoeken
<Lente> Dank treintje
<trijntje_> volgens mij hoort ubuntu namelijk nooit in een terminal te starten
<Lente> Ja dat klopt......ik heb Ubuntu studio op de PC.....maar cdroom werkt niet....is niet herkent
<Lente> En dacht ik dan andere ubuntu
<Lente> Weet je iets over :dvd wordt niet herkent in Ubuntu studio
<lordievader> Lente: Wat krijg je te zien als je opstart?
<Lente> Hoi,
<Lente> Ubuntu studio met succes geïnstalleerd, maar dvd met film werkt niet, komt een venster met: er is een fout opgetreden,de film kan niet gelezen worden
<Lente> Cd met muziek werkt wel
<Lente> Hoi Alex
<Sling> Lente: waarmee speel je de dvd af?
<Lente> Met cdroom van PC,ik had dagen geleden andere versie van Ubuntu en toen werkte
<Lente> Is zo gek met en versie werkt en met Ubuntu studio niet
<hallo_> Hey, Vraagje: Hoe kan ik via RSS (http://tvrss.net/shows/) automatisch series aan het downloaden zetten met Deluged + Deluge WebUI.
<hallo_> O wacht, http://tvrss.net/shows/ werkt niet ;(
<hallo_> Maar. Kan iemand me helpen
<xatr0z> hallo_: ik denk dat de irc kanalen van deluge ofzo daar beter voor geschikt zijn. ik heb er in ieder geval geen ervaring mee.
<xatr0z> voor automagisch downloaden van torrents ben ik persoonlijk heel erg fan geworden van sickrage: https://github.com/SiCKRAGETV/SickRage
<xatr0z> (gebaseerd op sickbeard, wat hetzelfde doet maar dan met usenet ipv torrents)
<hallo_> Dat kost geld..
<hallo_> Toch?
<xatr0z> nee
<hallo_> Oh.?
<xatr0z> sickrage kan wel lastig zijn om aand e praat krijgen, maar als het werkt dan heb je er ook geen omkijken meer naar
<hallo_> Ik heb het ooit geprobeer
<hallo_> nooit gelukt ;(
<xatr0z> hier werkt http://tvrss.net/shows/ btw ook niet, dus denk idnerdaad dat het 'm daar in zit. maar weet verder echt niets van deluge
<hallo_> Oke, Dan niet..
<hallo_> Waar kan ik chat van deluge vinden
<NoirX> hoi
<OerHeks> :-)
<NoirX> dag OerHeks :-)
<NoirX> OerHeks: bij het downloaden van ubuntu, geeft de site http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop mij een amd64 iso
<NoirX> ik kan niet kiezen, zal dat iso op mijn hp intel pc draaien
<OerHeks> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/contribute/?version=14.04.1&architecture=i386
<NoirX> ok thanks OerHeks
<OerHeks> of beter hier http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/download
<NoirX> ok
<OerHeks> klikker-die-klik
<NoirX> bij het nederlandse site kan ik ook niet kiezen tussen archs
<NoirX> ik kan alleen kiezen tussen 64/32
<OerHeks> ja, welke had je dan gewild?
<NoirX> intel 64
<OerHeks> dat is amd64
<NoirX> ok
<OerHeks> amd was de eerste die met een 32+64 bit processor kwam. intel alleen en 32 en 64
<NoirX> ok
<NoirX> ben aan het downloaden, bedankt
<JanC> OerHeks: onzin, Intel had 32+64-bit processor eerder
<JanC> en anderen deden het ook al eerder (Sun/SPARC, etc.)
<JanC> mips OOK
<JanC> MIPS ook
<OerHeks> 32 en 64 los ja, maar multiarch was AMD de eerste
<JanC> MIPS was veel eerder
<JanC> SAPRC ook, gok ik
<JanC> en het probleem met Itanium was dat de eerste versies van Itanium wel support hadden voor IA32, maar dat dat veel te traag was
<JanC> OerHeks: MIPS64 werd toegevoegd in de R4000 in 1992
<OerHeks> We hadden voor 7 bits moeten gaan
<JanC> AMD64 dateert van 2000 of zo
<JanC> dat is 8 jaar later  :p
<JanC> en de eerste commerciële AMD64-CPU was in 2003, dus 11 jaar later
<JanC> AMD was dus 11 jaar te laat  :p
<JanC> minstens
<JanC> om de eerste te zijn
<JanC> SPARCv9 met 64-bits werd in 1993 uitgebracht als architectuur, geen idee wanneer die eerst beschikbaar was
<JanC> lijkt me dus duidelijk dat MIPS de eerste was
<JanC> eerste CPU beschikbaar in 1995 blijkbaar
<JanC> da's 3 jaar na MIPS
<JanC> en 8 jaar voor AMD
<OerHeks> :-(
<JanC> OerHeks: er was een goede reden waarom alle digitale special effects via Silicon Graphics hardware (gebaseerd op MIPS) gebeurden ooit
<JanC> in films dus
<JanC> en de opkomst van goedkope 64-bits hardware van AMD & daarna Intel, gecombineerd met het feit dat de meeste van hun IRIX (SG unix) software nauwelijks aanpassingen nodig had na hercompilatie op linux, heeft er voor gezorgd dat Linux nu het #1 OS is in Hollywood  :p
#ubuntu-nl 2015-01-28
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<benny_> Ls, ik wil mijn Linux Ubuntu 14.04LTS computer uitbreiden met een Wireless Netwerk kaart. Dat moet toch mogelijk zijn ?
<lordievader> benny_: Dat is zeker mogelijk.
<lordievader> Zommige chipsets zijn makkelijker aan de praat te krijgen dan andere. Broadcom chips vallen niet echt in de smaak.
<lordievader> Ralink is best prima.
<benny_> Bedankt. Welk type en waar zou ik deze kunnen verkrijgen. (Google-n gaat mij te ver om dit uit te zoeken, sorry)
<lordievader> benny_: Je kijkt in een webshop (o.i.d.) en je googled het model + "chipset".
<jpjacobs> Als googlen te ver gaat, zou ik de lokale IT zaak eens uitproberen (maar voor mij gaat googlen ook te ver dan ...)
<TheEagerPadawan> wat is de tegenwoordige status van .docx support onder linux (propretaire formaat van de bill)
<OerHeks> "Theoretically, any .docx file exported in that format should be editable in LibreOffice, yet my personal experience is that it does not work" en de mijne ook.
<OerHeks> of ziet er raar uit en komt goed uit de printer, of ziet er goed uit en printen is bagger...
<OerHeks> Ik ontzie docx en rar.
<OerHeks> Waarom is Ubuntu niet illegaal in china?
<OerHeks> http://tweakers.net/nieuws/101077/chinese-overheid-maakt-encryptie-zoals-in-ios-8-illegaal.html
<OerHeks> hmmm ?
<TheEagerPadawan> mja me "personal experience" zegt ook dat het mogelijk is maar dat de opbaak fubar komt
<TheEagerPadawan> dacht dat china hun eigen linux distro had
<TheEagerPadawan> me extra spyware etc etc
<systeem> OerHeks: mja, usa en eu willen dat ook
<jpjacobs> was Ubuntu niet illegaal in China?
<OerHeks> ubuntu-kylin ?
<TheEagerPadawan> yup kylin
<OerHeks> Dat is voornamelijk kalender en taal
<TheEagerPadawan> wacht effe :)
<OerHeks> red star linux ofzo ?
<TheEagerPadawan> twas de red flag linux die wat leuke speelgoedjes had :)
<TheEagerPadawan> anyhoo windows 10 (sic) artikels gelezen en moet zeggen sinds windows 8 is windows fameus de boel aan het *censored*
<TheEagerPadawan> nu ja gebruik nog altijd een windows 7 voor professionale omstandigheden (necassary evil)
<OerHeks> ik twijffel, zal ik win7 erafgooien en een schoone server start.
<TheEagerPadawan> zolang er geen defitge .docx etc conversie bestaat naar linux zal het jammer genoeg nog wat op dat systeem moeten vloeken
<TheEagerPadawan> lange leve me virtuele xubuntu ;)
<TheEagerPadawan> iemand ervaring btw met de LPIC certificaties
<systeem> TheEagerPadawan: yes
<TheEagerPadawan> systeem: opinion?
<systeem> erg nuttig
<systeem> absoluut doen
<TheEagerPadawan> aight linuxacademy it is then
<systeem> over enkele weken ga ik 202 doen
<TheEagerPadawan> systeem: hmmm zover ik weet zijn er geen services die 202 instruct videos doen
<systeem> wat je goed in de gaten moet houden zijn de objectives
<systeem> want dat blijft natuurlijk veranderen
<TheEagerPadawan> ben ik op van de hoogte ^^
<TheEagerPadawan> eerst effe my python networking course uitwerken :)
<systeem> ah cool
<systeem> dit boek is het meest up-to-date http://lpic2.unix.nl
<systeem> en blijft in beweging naarmate objectives veranderen
<TheEagerPadawan> ben een meer een video man :)
<systeem> ah, check youtube op The Urban Pinguin :)
<TheEagerPadawan> ahum - https://linuxacademy.com/linux
<TheEagerPadawan> no subs though :(
<systeem> en geen 202
<TheEagerPadawan> kan informeren voor je als je wilt
<systeem> kan, maar ben eigenlijk al bijna klaar
<systeem> maar is altijd leuk om te zien
<TheEagerPadawan> nu ja al redelijk wat certificaatjes binnen: ccna security - cisco, statement of participation - introduction to cyber security from futurelearn, zabbix 2.2 certificified specialist & certified professional both from zabbix sia
<systeem> nice
<TheEagerPadawan> honor code certificate - 6.00.1x: Introduction to Computer Science and Programming Using Python - MIT throigh exd, Certificate of Completion - Metasploit Extreme on Kali Linux
<systeem> wist niet dat zabbix ook certs kon halen
<TheEagerPadawan> mja maar zijn niet echt veel waard ze :)
<TheEagerPadawan> kwa inhoud dat is
<TheEagerPadawan> certifcate of achievement - hadoop and the amazon cloud , big data university
<TheEagerPadawan> en nog wat cursussjes: elearnsecurity, Penetration Student v2 and Infiniteskills Learning Ubuntu :)
<TheEagerPadawan> that's all for now folks :)
<systeem> goed bezig
<TheEagerPadawan> mja pentesting, linux and python are my jam :)
<TheEagerPadawan> dus als je advies hebt shoot ^^
<TheEagerPadawan> my nick is not for nothing the eager padawan ^^
<systeem> werk je al in linux omgeving?
<jpjacobs> nieuwe uitdaging: J leren ;)
<TheEagerPadawan> J?
<TheEagerPadawan> kwerk momenteel in Windows 7 (Proffressional evilness)
<jpjacobs> http://www.jsoftware.com/jwiki/FrontPage
<TheEagerPadawan> maar ik tinker al een tijdje rond met xubuntu
<systeem> ah, dan zou ik zo gauw mogelijk die lpic doen
<systeem> en redhat
<systeem> daarna solliciteren
<TheEagerPadawan> jpjacobs: geef me een TL;DR
<TheEagerPadawan> lol zit al sinds september te solliciteren - blabla ervaring
<systeem> lpic + redhat = baan
<TheEagerPadawan> @jpjacobs niet echt een programmeur ligt niet in me jam
<TheEagerPadawan> brb oortjes etc
<jpjacobs> Programmeer taal gebaseerd op APL, erg krachtig, maar wel een beetje ... atypisch.
<jpjacobs> En dat maakt het net zo leuk om bv. project Euler dingen op te lossen, of te codegolfen
<TheEagerPadawan> not my side of it :)
<jpjacobs> 'k ben ook niet echt een programmeur, maar codegolf is wel verslavend
<TheEagerPadawan> en dat is?
<jpjacobs> http://codegolf.stackexchange.com/
<jpjacobs> Soortement competitie om bepaalde opdrachten in een minimum aan karakters gedaan te krijgen (net zoals je bij golf in een minimum aan slagen moet eindigen :) )
<TheEagerPadawan> ah :)
<TheEagerPadawan> kzou eerder op efficientie werken dan op min aan karakters
<TheEagerPadawan> eventjes wat research doen ivm bedrjf
<TheEagerPadawan> lol een it sec consultancy bureau aan het researchen voor interview
<TheEagerPadawan> draait nog op vier jaar oude versie van apache ^^
<jpjacobs> hehe
<jpjacobs> als ge nen exploit vind om uw CV op den bureau van de groten baas te krijgen :P
<OerHeks> kettingbrief van maken :-D
<Sling> TheEagerPadawan: of een backported package
<Sling> doen ze bij debian etc ook vaak :)
<TheEagerPadawan> denk inderdaad at het een backport is maar dat is dan wel een vree oude
<Sling> of een honeypot ;-)
<TheEagerPadawan> nah geen honeypot
<TheEagerPadawan> anyhoo genoeg gehad voor vandaag ben wat gaan relaxen
<TheEagerPadawan> de leute gastjes
<OerHeks> ja lekker koffie
#ubuntu-nl 2015-01-29
<janvd__> Hallo, ik ben nieuw hier en heb een vraag
<janvd__> Ik ben windows helemaal zat en wil Ubuntu installeren. Me daarvoor registreren, maar ik woon in de Filipijnen en heb registratieproblemen
<janvd__> kan ik misschien niet installeren vanwege mijn IP adres?
<janvd__> sorry registreren
<mandje> ubuntu registreren?
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<lordievader> Waarschijnlijk had ie het over het forum.
<ynze> Hallo hallo. Vraag over de notebook van pa.
<ynze> Welke versie en waar ubuntu te installeren?
<ynze> wie o wie durft de uitdaging aan? :-)
<ynze> Mij staat bij de laatste versie van ubunu voor deze Fujisu Siemens Amilo Pro notebook...
<trijntje> 14.04.1 zou ik zeggen, die wordt 5 jaar ondersteund
<ynze> Hoe
<ynze> sorry typo..
<ynze> trijntje> Is deze geschikt voor deze notebook? Pa heeft een collega van de pc club die verwijst naar xubuntu?
<trijntje> pff, wat een oud ding, dan zou ik er idd xubuntu of lubuntu op zetten
<ynze> pa is ook oud... :-)
<ynze> xubuntu dus....
<trijntje> ja, of lubuntu, volgens mij is lubuntu net iets lichter, en het lijkt dacht ik wat meer op windows qua omgeving
<trijntje> http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/afgeleiden/lubuntu
<ynze> Een collega expert van pa, gaat xubuntu aan te installeren en gebruiken....
<ynze> (ik heb gewoon ubuntu op de eeePC! werkt top!
<ynze> trijntje> Gevonden: http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/afgeleiden/xubuntu
<ynze> Tanks voor je mening :-) ga ik verder voor pa...
<Ubu13> Hoi
<Ubu13> Ik heb Ubuntu met succes geïnstalleerd, alles gaat goed behalve dvd spelen.Wat nu?
<lordievader> Kun je een duidelijkere probleem omschrijving geven, wat doe je, wat zou er moeten gebeuren en wat gebeurt er?
<Ubu13> Insert dvd film......dan komt een melding : er is een fout opgetreden de film kan niet gelezen worden
<Ubu13> Geprobeerd ook met vlc ook nix
<lordievader> Ubu13: Restricted extra's geinstalleerd?
<lordievader> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<Ubu13> Ja,en ook libdvdcss
<lordievader> Heb je verschillende dvd's geprobeerd?
<Ubu13> Ja....werkt niet,alleen cd muziek......en vroeger kon ik wel dvd spelen
<lordievader> Wat is er veranderd ten opzichte van 'vroeger'?
<Ubu13> Vroeger was een oude Ubuntu versie(paar jaar)ouder, ik wilde upgrade een ging miss.dus ik heb de laste versie van dvd geïnstalleerd,
<Ubu13> Met alle updates...enz
<lordievader> Ah, ik denk dat je simpelweg ergens een pakket mist.
<Ubu13> Ja zoiets....een driver of plugg in
<Ubu13> Hoe kan ik weten wat ik miss.....PC zegt mix over :)
<lordievader> libdvdread4 is ook geinstalleerd?
<Ubu13> Dat niet hoe moet ik dat doen?via synaptic of nieuwe software installeren
<lordievader> Ubu13: http://askubuntu.com/questions/509398/cant-play-dvds-on-ubuntu-14-04
<lordievader> Ubu13: Als je die niet hebt begin ik te twijfelen of je de restricted-extra's wel hebt geinstalleerd.
<Ubu13> Okeeeeee dank u lordievader :)
<lordievader> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<Ubu13> Ik ga aan de slaag.....
<Ubu13> Lordyvader het is legaal te gebruiken niet vrije multimedia? Ik moet accepteren de voorwaarden enz
<lordievader> Wat, ik begrijp je zin niet.
<Ubu13> Als ik install niet vrije multimedia extra's.....verschijnt een venster met accepteer de voorwaarde enz.Legal Notice Patent and copyright laws operate differently depending on which country you are in. Please obtain legal advice if you are unsure whether a particular patent or restriction applies to a media format you wish to use in your country.
<lordievader> Dat klopt. De codecs vallen niet onder een open source license.
<Ubu13> En....is dus legaal om ze te installeren?
<lordievader> Ja.
<Ubu13> :)
<pica_bello> Bij software en updates in het tabblad ovrige programmatuur downloaden met broncode of zonder wat is het verschil?
<lordievader> pica_bello: Of je de source code download of alleen de binary.
<pica_bello> Ja wat is het verschil ?
<lordievader> pica_bello: Dat je met de binary-only geen source code hebt?
<pica_bello> Is de source code hoe het geprogrammeerd is ?
<lordievader> Ja, dat is de daadwerkelijke C, C++ (of wat dan ook) code. De binary is gecompileerde code.
<pica_bello> Bedankt dus ik kan alleen de binary aan laten staan als ik alleen de programmaś wil gebruiken.
<lordievader> Ja.
<pica_bello> Wat is het verschil tussen de paketten van  "partners van canonical en onafhankelijke" ?
<lordievader> Err, waar ze vandaan komen. Verder weet ik het ook niet.
<trijntje> partners van canonical zijn bedrijven, dingen van adobe, skype etc
<pica_bello> Kan ik ze gewoon beter alle bij aan laten staan?
<khildin> ik heb ubuntu server 14.04 draaien. Die gebruik ik als KVM server met kimchi als admin interface. Nu start kimchi niet automatisch op bij starten van de server. Ik wil nu een service maken die opstart bij booten van de server. het commando om kimchi te starten is "sudo kimchid --host=0.0.0.0" (zonder quotes) heeft iemand een helpende hand?
<khildin> ik heb al wel gevonden om een bash script in /etc/init te zetten, een symlink in /etc/init.d/ en dan update-rc.d .... maar hoe en wat _exact_ kom ik nog niet helemaal uit...
<khildin> of is er een andere/betere oplossing?
<khildin> en wat zet ik in kimchid.conf? (behalve kimchid --host=0.0.0.0)
<khildin> of moet het misschien kimchi.conf zijn? of maakt dat niet uit?
<lordievader> khildin: Voor upstart moet het een .conf in /etc/init zijn. Zoek ook even het Upstart Cookbook op.
<khildin> gracias lordievader
#ubuntu-nl 2015-01-30
<Q-collective> mogguh
<Q-collective> mijn initctl vreet 100% CPU time, wat zou daarvan de oorzaak kunnen zijn?
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<lordievader> Q-collective: Service die op hol is geslagen?
<Sling> iemand ervaring met ubuntu 14.04 manual partitioning tijdens installatie?
<Sling> ik krijg om de een of andere reden steeds een 1MB partitie voor elke partitie die ik aanmaak
<Sling> waardoor ik steeds grub niet goed kan installeren
<Sling> en uiteindelijk wil ik gewoon mdadm (software raid) 1 gebruiken
<Sling> dit ging allemaal prima in 12.03
<Sling> 12.04*
<Sling> nu maar http://stackful-dev.com/raid-install-ubuntu-server-on-a-large-hard-drive.html aan t volgen, eens kijken of dat de magische formule is
<Sling> en nee dus, booten dropt me gewoon in een EFI shell
<Sling> FFS
<Sling> ik ga wel 12.04 installeren en daarna upgraden naar 14.04
<Sling> enn in de 12.04 installer kiest ie tegenwoordig ook default voor GPT it seems
<Sling> wat alles weer vernakt
<Sling> what-the-actual-fuck
<Kebabfish> Sling: zelfde probleem gehad, maar ook geen oplossing helaas
<Sling> na de lunch eens kijken of ik expert mode kan aanvinken voordat ik de installer in ga
<Sling> dan krijg je tenminste een prompt voor type partitietabel als je er eentje aan wil maken
<Sling> dan kan ik hopelijk voor msdos ipv gpt kiezen
<Kebabfish> veel succes
<systeem> wat wordt er vernakt door gpt?
<Sling> geen idee, maar ik kan niet meer fatsoenlijk partities aanmaken en daar grub op installen zodat ik vervolgens een bootend systeem heb :)
<Sling> en dat vind ik toch wel een criterium voor een systeem installer
<Sling> ik wil me niet hoeven te verdiepen in GPT/UEFI internals om een servertje te installen
<Arzamas> Goede dag; Ik heb op een XP desktop (amd64 ) Ubuntu geinstalleerd. Heb geen ervaring met deze OS. Probleem is dat het systeem via de Live-dsik zonder problemen opstart, maar na installatie op de HDD  (2x) krijg ik out of range op mijn monitor en het systeem start niet op. Graag een oplossing. Bedankt.
<lordievader> Sling: Parted wil ook niet helpen?
<Arzamas> Weet niet wat parted is.....
<lordievader> Arzamas: Dat was ook tegen Sling ;)
<Arzamas> Sorry
<lordievader> Arzamas: Die out of range slaat op een te hoge resolutie. Jouw video kaart stuurt iets naar het beeldscherm wat die niet weer kan geven.
<Arzamas> Heb ik via internet gelezen. Via de live-disk kom in bij display settings maar opstarten via de HDD lukt niet en ik kan de resolutie dus niet wijzigen. (Nooit een display prob. gehad met vorige OS)
<Arzamas> lordievader: kan ik de display aanpassing via de live-disk opslaan zodat bij herstart via HDD de goede resolutie wordt herkent?
<lordievader> Als je het via een chroot doet misschien, makkelijker is met de kernel parameter 'text' op te starten.
<Arzamas> Ik waardeer je moeite en tip......maar ik heb nog geen benul van chroot etc. Heb wel goede kennis van win command-line opdrachten, ...maar dit is dus nieuw voor me.
<Sling> lordievader: ik heb t nu gefixed door een random 12.04.4 cdrom te pakken, installer expert mode starten, nieuwe partitietabellen maken op beide disks maar dan 'msdos' ipv 'gpt'
<Sling> md devices aangemaakt
<Sling> daarna rebooten met de normale 14.04 installer, en die md devices gepartitioneerd
<Sling> misschien dat het handmatig met parted ook wel was gelukt
<Sling> maargoed ik blijf er nu vanaf
<lordievader> Sling: Toch zou ik voor gpt gaan. Die heeft daadwerkelijk tweemaal de partitie tabel ergens staan.
<Tanyaui> hoi Mensen, ik heb een asus chrome book gekocht. en een vriend van me heeft geadviseerd om unbuntu te downloaden.
<Tanyaui> maar t word niet ondersteund door mijn chromebook ??
<maikel> :)
<Tanyaui> kan iemand mij helpen>
<maikel> Het is een gevaarlijk operatie
<maikel> maar het kan
<maikel> http://maikel.tiny-host.nl/it/chromebook.php
<Tanyaui> gevaarlijke operatie ??
<Tanyaui> beschadigd mijn pc hierdoor?
<Tanyaui> hallo ?
<Tanyaui> bedankt voor niks
<lordievader> Tanyaui: Je kunt zelf ook wat moeite gaan doen en gaan onderzoeken wat de risico's zijn.
<Sling> lordievader: wat heb ik daaraan?
<Sling> ik heb raid1 en ext3 erop
<lordievader> Ik heb geen ervaring met raids, maar ik neem aan dat er nog steeds ergens een partitie tabel wordt bijgehouden.
<Sling> lordievader: de hele disk wordt gemirrored naar een andere disk
<Sling> dus als er iets met een partitietabel zou gebeuren op disk a dan staat ie ook nog op disk b
<Q-collective> [10:50:47] <lordievader> Q-collective: Service die op hol is geslagen?
<Q-collective> lordievader: ja idd
<Q-collective> kom nu thuis en vreet nog steeds 100%
<Q-collective> weird
<Bert__> Hallo.
<OerHeks> hallo Bert__
<Bert__> Hè, ik ben volkomen nieuw hier
<Bert__> Is dit kanaal puur en alleen voor Linux gebruikers?
<Resbaloso> Nee Bert__
<Resbaloso> Ik gebruik Windows 8.1.1
<Resbaloso> Dan, is niet exclusief
<niks> hoi
<niks> ik heb een vraagje hoe krijg ik delta tv aan de praatweet iemand dat
<OerHeks> delta tv?
<niks> ja
<niks> Van Zeelanet
<OerHeks> oep, dat vereist silverlight ..
<niks> ja
<OerHeks> je zou chrome kunnen proberen, dat ondersteund ook netflix
<niks> ik heb pipelight maar niet alles werkt
<OerHeks> :-(
#ubuntu-nl 2015-01-31
<OerHeks> Nee, ik vind geen oplossing of goeie tips verder
<niks> silver light af html5 .....denk zeeland net .....ja silverlight dat is best :( dom dom dom
<Resbaloso> OerHeks o/
<OerHeks> middagjes Resbaloso
<rob__> Hoi! krijg de volgende melding als ik 14.04 los op medio akoud laptop wil instaleren: "input/output erdoor dring wit on/dev/sda" graag advies
<rob__> los =lts      medio = medion  akoud= akoya
<OerHeks> medio akoud laptop ?
<OerHeks> oh
<OerHeks> en welke Akoya, medion heeft er tientallen.
<rob__> md99330
<OerHeks> is dat een laptop met UEFI i.p.v. legacy bios ?
<rob__> de melding wadat dus " input/output error during write on /dev/sda
<rob__> uefi
<Resbaloso> Weet ik niet
<OerHeks> Ik heb zelf geen ervaring met uefi, doch
<OerHeks> zet fastboot uit in windows, en zie de engelse manual https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<rob__> ga ik proberen! dank
<OerHeks> at schrijven naar sda lukt niet, omdat het GPT is waarschijnlijk, geen MBR
<OerHeks> *dat
<OerHeks> als je er niet uitkomt, join dan #ubuntu (engels)
<OerHeks> je moet wel starten met de 64 bit ubuntu hé?
<OerHeks> 32 bit en UEFI gaat niet werken
<rob__> jazeker 64 bit
#ubuntu-nl 2015-02-01
<Dennissz> hoi
<NoirX> Dag allemaal.
#ubuntu-nl 2016-02-01
<hans69> goedeavond
<lordievader> o/
<hans69> he lordie
<hans69> weet jij of je netwerk auto kan laten starten meet een vpn
<lordievader> Dat kan.
<lordievader> Helemaal makkelijk met Systemd.
<hans69> ok het lukt me nu niet
<hans69> heb hier 14.04
<hans69> heb je misschien een link
<hans69> moet hem nu handmatig starten
<lordievader> Ah, upstart is vervelend met services. Wat voor een vpn gebruik je?
<hans69> pia
<hans69> private internet acces
<hans69> anders start ik hem wel met de hand als ik het wil
<hans69> ga ff the blacklist kijken
<hans69> spreek je morgen wel
<lordievader> Van hun 'technologies' lijstje wordt het ook niet duidelijk.
<lordievader> Welk protocol gebruik je, openvpn?
<hans69> openvpn
<hans69> komt morgen wel alvast bedankt
<janwillem> hallo ik probeer mijn computer op te starten met ubuntu maar ik blijf hangen
<Dominic_> hi all
<janwillem> ik kan op een gegeven moment kiezen tussen windows 10 en ubuntu en dan kies ik ubuntu en dan zegt ie dat ik iets mis
#ubuntu-nl 2016-02-03
<flowlution> Help
<lordievader> flowlution: Err, het is nogal moeilijk om je op deze manier te helpen. Begin eens met het verwoorden van je probleem.
<flowlution> Hoi Olivier
<flowlution> ik ben wat aan het experimenteren met het veranderen van OS
<flowlution> en nu vraag ik me af dat als ik Ubuntu installeer of ik dan ook al mijn drivers en dergelijke moet herinstalleren
<JanC> eh
<Maikel> minder joints roken, next.
#ubuntu-nl 2016-02-04
<hunter118> help menutoetsen zijn verdwenen
<TheEagerPadawan> hoe installeer je mate op een gnome
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get install mate-desktop, logout, kies mate en hit enter
<OerHeks> via het icoontje dacht ik.
<robb_nl> had default mate install geen 'issues' met stabiliteit?
<OerHeks> goeie vraag, geen idee, nog nooit mate geinstalleerd.
<robb_nl> ik heb overigens net 16.04 in een VM gegooid.... lijkt nog wel een resource hog....
<robb_nl> en inloggen met mir+unity8 lijkt nog onmogelijk
<robb_nl> default unity7 lukt wel... maar als gezegd... net een pot met stroop
<robb_nl> moet duidelijk nog flink aan geschaafd worden
<OerHeks> mir in een vm,misschien nog niet zo'n goed idee?
<robb_nl> misschien.... ik kwam in ieder geval niet ingelogd...
<robb_nl> boel bleef 'hangen' op het inlogscher,
<robb_nl> ik wilde unity8 eens bekijken...
<OerHeks> Ik moet even een 2e monitor vinden, dan ga ik 16.04 ook eens testen.
<robb_nl> in een VM met 2GB geheugen voelt het in ieder geval (nog) niet soepel aan
<OerHeks> genoeg videogeheugen?
<robb_nl> daar kan het aan liggen... die staat op default (laag)
<OerHeks> ubuntu wil graag 256 mb.
<robb_nl> zal eens kijken als ik die hoger zet
<robb_nl> max in Vbox is 128 MB
<OerHeks> oh correct.
<OerHeks> anders heeft de host niks meer :-D
<robb_nl> dat valt wel mee... 8GB geheugen en 2GB videokaart
<robb_nl> mir+U8 doet nog steeds niets
<OerHeks> :-(
<robb_nl> het zal allicht aan te passen zijn, maar het stroperige komt door de fade-in fade-out animatie als een applicatie gestart, geminimaliseerd en hgestopt wordt
<TheEagerPadawan> onder welk package zit srm
<OerHeks> <ubottu> Found: dpm-srm-server-mysql, dpm-srm-server-postgres, gfal2-plugin-srm, libgfal-srm-ifce1, osrm, osrm-tools, srm-ifce-dev, W:, W:, W: (and 8 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=srm&searchon=names&suite=wily&section=all
 * lordievader wijst TheEagerPadawan op http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<BlackDex> TheEagerPadawan: Vaak als je gewoon het commando in typt komt ubuntu zelf al met, je moet deze package installeren
<BlackDex> maar het zit in secure-delete iig :). Maar probeer het maar eens even uit... srm --help bijvoorbeeld
<BlackDex> of gewoon srm
<TheEagerPadawan> BlackDex: thanks
<BlackDex> Yw :)
<BlackDex> En nog een leuk iets. mocht je een programma hebben, maar niet weten bij welke package die hoort. Dan kun je in het geval van srm, `dpkg -S /usr/bin/srm` type :)
<BlackDex> hopelijk heeft hij geen srm /* gedaan ;)
<OerHeks> mwa, goede test voor zijn opleiding.
<BlackDex> hehe
<OerHeks> ja, u maakt zijn huiswerk
<lordievader> Tja, dat is zo af en toe een risico.
<OerHeks> niet erg eigenlijk, want je dient zelf je info te zoeken.
<OerHeks> Als we hem alle klassieke fouten kunnen meegeven, dan is dat mooi.
<lordievader> Dit is inderdaad een manier om aan je info te komen.
<OerHeks> wat doe je fout, waarom is het fout, hoe herstel je dit en hoekun je dit controleren.
<OerHeks> als je dit weet, ben je bijna leraar :-D
#ubuntu-nl 2016-02-05
<TheEagerPadawan> hoe kan ik me entries in keepassx herorganizeren
<OerHeks> keeppass zal toch wel een manual hebben ?
#ubuntu-nl 2016-02-06
<kroonrog> I am trying to install Ubuntu from stick but it will not boot. I will now try to get to DVD. How should I do thAT?
<kroonrog> good morning
<kroonrog> just a 1 to 1 copy of the image?
<lordievader> kroonrog: Morning, first things first: this is the Dutch Ubuntu support channel, for the English one see #ubuntu.
<kroonrog> sorry, dan doen we het in het Nederlands ;-)
<lordievader> kroonrog: Most burner programs know how to burn an iso to a dvd. However it is usually easier to use a live-usb.
<lordievader> Hoe had je die gemaakt?
<kroonrog> met LiLi
<lordievader> Hmm, ik heb goede ervaring met Unetbootin: https://unetbootin.github.io/
<kroonrog> zoals beschreven op de site. Kan het ermee te maken hebben dat ik de 64-bits versie wil installeren op een 32-bits laptop?
<kroonrog> wel de specificaties zoals beschreven, intel core i5 en 4 gig geheugen.
<lordievader> Ah, ja. Dat werkt niet.
<lordievader> Oh, maar een i5 is 64bits.
<kroonrog> windows 64 bits wil er ook niet op installeren...
<lordievader> Tja, je zou de 32 bit kunnen proberen. Maar de i5 ondersteund de 64bit instructie set wel.
<kroonrog> OK! Ik ga het met je linkje proberen. Dank...
<robb_nl> hebben al meer mensen 16.04 geprobeerd?
<lotuspsychje> robb_nl: jazeker
<lotuspsychje> robb_nl: draait op men desktop lekekr stabiel hier
<robb_nl> lotuspsychje, ik heb het in een vm draaien maar het voelt nog erg sluggish/stroperig aan...
<robb_nl> vooral de animatie bij openen en sluiten van applicaties.... echt vervelend
<SCHAAP137> heb 16.04 op m'n laptop, in dual boot met win10, draait lekker
<lotuspsychje> robb_nl: vm is natuurlijk nooit zo smooth als fysiek, hier draait ie lekker hoor
<robb_nl> heb verder wel voldoende resources voor de VM.... 2GB geheugen... host is ubuntu 14.04 met 8GB geheugen
<robb_nl> in vbox
<lotuspsychje> robb_nl: mja denk toch echt dat je vm bottleneckt hoor
<lotuspsychje> robb_nl: voor mij draait 16.04 al evengoed als 14.04
<lotuspsychje> wat denk jij SCHAAP137
<robb_nl> als ik een vm met 14.04 opstart dan heb ik dit niet hoor
<lotuspsychje> robb_nl: had je fresh install, of update vanaf wily?
<SCHAAP137> voor zover ik kan zien, draait ie prima lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> mooi zo
<robb_nl> uiteraard fresh.... (ik heb het niet zo op non LTS)
<SCHAAP137> khad zelf do-release-upgrade -d gedaan vanuit een verse wily install
<lotuspsychje> SCHAAP137: ja ik ook eerst, maar kreeg kernel 4.4 niet aan de praat, dan maar terug vers installed
<robb_nl> ik he nog geprobeerd om unity8 er bij te installeren... maar daarmee kan ik niet inloggen... of in ieder geval... na inloggen kom ik niet op de desktop
<lotuspsychje> robb_nl: zou kunnen aan de vm liggen hoor, unity8 gind wel op men desktop
<robb_nl> zowel u8-lxc als u8-mir
<lotuspsychje> robb_nl: maar je mist niets hoor, unity8 is nog niet echt klaar voor desktop
<lotuspsychje> lijkt nog beetje op ubuntu-touch basic
<lotuspsychje> zal wel beter worden in april
<robb_nl> daar heb ik geen ervaring mee.... zou wel eens willen spelen met U-touch... maar wordt nog op veel te weinig telefoons gesupport...\
<lotuspsychje> robb_nl: ik heb een bq 4.5 gekocht op een nl site, tevreden hoor
<lotuspsychje> 169 euro
<robb_nl> zou eigenlijk net als ubuntu op de desktop moeten kunnen: installer downloaden en installeren maar (inplaats van een volledige rom)
<lotuspsychje> mja das ingewikkelder
<lotuspsychje> maar wie weet, in de toekomst he
<robb_nl> blijkbaar
<robb_nl> ok... even wat zuurstof opdoen... en wat honden laten rennen buiten.... laters
<OerHeks> woef!
<JanC> robb_nl: hardwareversnelling voor 3D kan een probleem zijn in VM; dat zou trage SFX verklaren
<JanC> en zomaar Ubuntu op telefoons installeren kan niet doordat die hardware vaak erg verschillend is
<JanC> hardware verschillend zonder dat je tijdens het booten makkelijk kan detecteren welke hardware er is
<lordievader> Oeh, dat laatste is wel vervelend.
<lordievader> Telefoons hebben zeker geen bios die uit te lezen is met dmidecode -.-
<JanC> geen BIOS of UEFI nee
<JanC> en geen PCIE e.d.
<JanC> of zelfs maar PCI of ISA PNP
<JanC> of ACPI
<lordievader> Huilen dus.
<JanC> het voordeel is dat je sneller boot  :)
<lordievader> Hehe, telefoons vallen toch in de categorie 'altijd aan'?
<JanC> op een PC/server moet de firmware eerst kijken welke hardware er beschikbaar is, en vaak moet het OS dat nog eens (deels) overdoen...
<lordievader> Beetje weggegooid voordeel.
<JanC> lordievader: tot op zekere hoogte, maar dat dynamisch maken heeft dan weer geen voordeel voor de fabrikanten
<JanC> dus je kan kiezen tussen duurdere hardware + duurdere software + trager booten of wat er nu is  :)
<JanC> als je een 3rd party OS wil maken zijn plug & play mechanismen uiteraard handig, maar de fabrikant of provider heeft daar momenteel geen voordeel bij...
<lordievader> True, true.
<JanC> een ander nadeel is dat alle drivers meeleveren uiteraard ook meer diskspace inneemt
<JanC> er zijn trouwens wel methoden om tijdens het booten de juiste drivers te laden op basis van een hard-coded beschrijving v/d hardware die de bootloader doorgeeft a/h OS
<JanC> en in geval van Ubuntu zit je ook nog eens met het probleem dat het de Android closed source drivers zo veel mogelijk wil afschermen van de rest van het OS
<OerHeks> wow
<OerHeks> Mx5 pro will be a reality \o/ look what as landed 3 days ago online https://github.com/meizuosc/m576
#ubuntu-nl 2016-02-07
<Guest6937> vraag over installatie op usb
<Maikel> 12 seconden wachten, mooi man
<Maikel> hoe heeft ie die SLA bedacht?
<Sling> Maikel: hij zal wel grof betalen
#ubuntu-nl 2017-01-30
<nlnlnlnlnl> ik heb een vraagje ik heb een nieuwe tplink t2uh gekocht ik krijg deze niet met de benodigde software geinstalleerd ook van de allerlaatse patch
<Rockhopper> Goedenavond
#ubuntu-nl 2017-01-31
<Coca|ne> tie over half vier
<Coca|ne> +n
#ubuntu-nl 2017-02-04
 * Coca|ne pomtiedom
#ubuntu-nl 2017-02-05
<dennis82> hallo
<dennis82> wie kan me helpen
#ubuntu-nl 2018-01-30
<janw> net usb creator gebruikt om ubuntu te installeren
<janw> je dient pc op te starten met usb stick in de pc
<janw> helaas start windowx op ipv ubuntu
<janw> heeft iemand een tip?
<SimonNL> janw: tijdens opstarten proces onder  breken met een of andere toets die bestemd is om opstart volgorde aan te geven
<janw> willekeurige toets?
<SimonNL> of om aan te geven dat opstart dient te geschieden vanaf de usb stick
<SimonNL> janw: moet op het scherm te zien zijn welke het is
<janw> ok. ga het proberen
<SimonNL> janw: of in bios volgorde aanpassen, dus usb als eerste
<janw> ik dien op esc toets te drukken
<janw> laptop gaat piepen
<janw> en start gewoon windows op
<SimonNL> janw: merk en type laptop ?
<janw> hp g62
<SimonNL> of heb je een link naar een handleiding ?
<janw> neen
<janw> als ik programma wil opstarten vanaf de pc gebeurd er ook niets
<janw> misschien opnieuw downloaden
<SimonNL> menu system configuratie  boot options.
<SimonNL> https://gist.github.com/eb7be4dd932d847498c3ce4fac21f511     janw
<janw> http://www.linuxliveusb.com/help/guide/using-lili does not work
<janw> reboot with f10 does work
<janw> jammer
<janw> ubuntu is blijkbaar alleen door specialisten te instaleren en niet voor de pc leek
<oerheks> Ubuntu adviseert rufus, of etcher
<oerheks> lili, Last update: September 10th, 2015 ...
<janw> het werkt. was niet f10 maar escape knop hard indrukkken
<janw> bedankt simon nl
<SimonNL> jammer dat ik hem gemist heb
#ubuntu-nl 2018-02-01
<grub-problem> hallo. grub laat niet meer alle installs zien op de harde schijf.
<grub-problem> ik heb een ubuntu op usb drive geïnstalleerd, en daar grub op laten zetten. grub ziet nu naast de nieuwe ubuntu op usb, win7 en een linux mint install op de harde schijf.
<grub-problem> maar niet een ubuntu install die ik ook nog nodig heb. ik kan ook niet op
<grub-problem> de partitie van die verdwenen install in de data komen.
<grub-problem> met grub cli alle hd1 parities gecheckt op linuxen.  via cat (hd0,1)/etc/issue.  alleen mint install komt te voorschijn.
<grub-problem> verdwenen ubuntu heeft btrfs partitie en wellicht encrypted?
<grub-problem> iig was die ubuntu die de voorlaatste grub heeft geïnstalleerd op de harddisk. ging toen vlekkeloos.
<sarawara> Goeienavond!
<sarawara> ik heb een probleem met de computer van mijn dochter
<sarawara> 16.04 dell laptop, wireless internet zegt wél geconnecteerd te zijn, maar ze kan niet op internet
<sarawara> mijn eigen laptop die ernaast staat, is ok
<sarawara> 2 weken geleden had ze dit probleem nog niet
<sarawara> ook nmcli device zegt dat wifi verbonden is
<selckin> kan je ip adressen pingen?
<sarawara> hoe doe je dat?
<selckin> in terminal/xterm 'ping 8.8.8.8'
<sarawara> dat geeft " 64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_seq=16 ttl=57 time= ms" met telkens andere cijfers
<selckin> dan zit je op het internet en mogelijk enkel dns dat niet werkt
<selckin> wat staat in /etc/resolv.conf
<sarawara> vind dat niet sorry
<sarawara> en nog iets geks, ik heb nu een andere pagina proberen openen op 't internet en die werkt wél
<sarawara> maar update kan er ook niet op
<sarawara> (software updater bedoel ik)
<sarawara> maar die site (van mijn unief) is precies de enige die wel werkt
<selckin> moeilijk remote mee te helpen, probeer misschien eens 8.8.8.8 als dns server te configueren in uw wifi/connectie dialoog
<sarawara> verandert niks
<sarawara> bij de network connections zijn de lijstjes van IPv4 en IPv6 bij haar en bij mij ook helemaal hetzelfde (behalve voor het IP dat eindigt bij haar op een ander nummer)
<selckin> correct
<selckin> je zit op het internet, alleen dns werkt niet, wat hostname naar ip resolved
<selckin> ofwel is uw lokale dns server/proxy down, ofwel configuratie verkeert, of niet werkende ip van uw dhcp server gekregen
<selckin> moet je veel kunnen prodden en poken om te vinden en ik moet weg, sorry
<SimonNL> reset modem/router misschien ?
<SimonNL> is vaak een wonder middel.
<sarawara> hebben we al geprobeerd :)
<SimonNL> netwerk connectie verwijderen en opnieuw verbinden.
<selckin> en rebooten
<sarawara> ah dat heeft ze nog niet geprobeerd, doen we even
<sarawara> helaas
<sarawara> https://askubuntu.com/questions/368435/how-do-i-fix-dns-resolving-which-doesnt-work-after-upgrading-to-ubuntu-13-10-s
<sarawara> op deze ^^ pagina vind ik : "nmcli dev list iface eth0 | grep IP4.DNS" om te zien wat networkmanager communiceerde
<sarawara> maar ik krijg " 'dev' command 'list' is not valid "
<oerheks> hoi sarawara
<sarawara> heya!
<oerheks> "<sarawara> maar die site (van mijn unief) is precies de enige die wel werkt" .. dit klinkt me bekent..
<oerheks> was dat geen VPN?
<sarawara> niet met opzet in elk geval, maar als dat kan zonder het met opzet te doen?
<oerheks> of een proxy in de browser??
<sarawara> wat is een proxy?
<oerheks> dan surf je een beetje anoniemer, https://www.vpngids.nl/artikel/wat-is-een-proxy-server/
<oerheks> en webpagina's zouden met een locale proxy sneller binnen komen, minder dataverkeer
<oerheks> je kan een proxy in je netwerkinstellingen instellen, maar ook je bowser, vandaar
<sarawara> ik heb dat in elk geval niet gedaan, gewoon op de site van de univ ingelogd
<sarawara> ook op de algemene pagina van de univ geraak ik binnen (is www.uliege.be)
<sarawara> maar nergens anders
<oerheks> en als je uitlogd, en/of je gehele browser folder wist?
<oerheks> grinnik, https://builtwith.com/uliege.be
<sarawara> browser folder wissen is dat clear history (en cache en cookies en zo)
<sarawara> hebben ze linux daar :) of wat heb je gezien?
<oerheks> gewoon geinig, die statistiekjes
<sarawara> weet je iets om het probleem te verhelpen?
<sarawara> denk je dat die "sudo dpkg-reconfigure resolvconf" aangewezen is? (omdat dat al van 13.10 dateert, lijkt me wel al heel lang geleden)
<oerheks> wat geeft sudo systemctl status resolvconf
<sarawara> euh vanalles
<sarawara> effe van haar comp naar mijn brengen
<sarawara> sorry dat zo lang duurde oerheks
<sarawara> https://pastebin.com/7QZcv6fZ
<oerheks> dat ziet er normaal uit
<sarawara> tja 't werkt toch niet
<sarawara> denk je dat ik dit zou moeten proberen?
<sarawara> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Dnsmasq
<sarawara> Wel een hele boterham, denk dat ik eerst maar eens ga slapen
<sarawara> Goeienacht nog oerheks !
#ubuntu-nl 2018-02-02
<sarawara> mijn internet probleem (dns) nog niet opgelost, is er misschien een andere manier om toch te connecteren om een update te kunnen doen?
<sarawara> ik bedoel als ik op mijn univ website wel binnen geraak, is er misschien een gelijkaardige methode die mij ook kan doen updaten?
<sarawara> Of is er een andere manier om ubuntu (16.04) te updaten ? Via usb of zo?
#ubuntu-nl 2018-02-03
<bathman> spijtig, firefox quantum ondersteunt geen chatzilla meer.. irssi dan maar
<sarawara> scrol
<sarawara> hoe kan ik in dit venster terug naar boven scrollen om een bericht van gisteren opnieuw te lezen?
<sarawara> gevonden, blijkbaar bestaat er een file van ha! kan ik 10 jaar ubuntu-nl gaan bekijken :D
#ubuntu-nl 2018-02-04
<Maikel> zo lang zit je dus te lurken..
<pjotter1> Hallo allemaal! Ik vraag mij af: wanneer je in een schone Ubuntu installatie wget gebruikt, probeert wget eerst ipv4 en daarna pas ipv6. Om de een of andere reden is bij mij deze volgorde ineens omgekeerd wat soms onvoorzienen effecten heeft. Heeft iemand enig idee hoe je die volgorde weer kan omkeren?
#ubuntu-nl 2019-01-30
<coconut> CyberGab1er: je kunt ioria in kanaal #ubuntu vertrouwen voor de commando's die je moet invoeren.
<coconut> Ik zie je wachten namelijk, en dat is nergens voor nodig.
<SimonNL> CyberGab1er: sta daar ook achter
<OerHeks> ioria is liev
<coconut> altijd
<OerHeks> nu die falluce die al uren in ##linux hetzelfde probeert te doen
<OerHeks> grinnik
#ubuntu-nl 2019-01-31
<Mustangman1966> Goedemiddag, weet iemand hoe ik op mijn 2 schermen 2 verschillende achtergronden kan krijgen in Ubuntu 18.04?
<dnegreira> Mustangman1966: probeer met nitrogen
<dnegreira> https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=nitrogen
<Mustangman1966> Ik zal het eens proberen, thnx.
<Mustangman1966> Nitrogen geÏnstalleerd, maar ik krijg mijn afbeeldingen niet te zien, hoe krijg ik ze in het program?
<Mustangman1966> Ik heb het al gevonden.
<dnegreira> :)
<Mustangman1966> Maar ik krijg nu niet gevonden hoe ik op elk apart scherm een apart achtergrond krijg, kan iemand mij helpen?
<exalt> hoi, hoe kan ik een specifieke fysieke USB-poort zo instellen dat deze niet automatisch mount?
<OerHeks> ik denk /dev/disk/by-path, of https://askubuntu.com/questions/741760/is-it-possible-to-turn-off-a-specific-usb-port-so-it-doesnt-accept-any-device
<exalt> meh, die die url gaat specifiek over het uitzetten, maar ik wil niet dat de poort uistaat ik wil alleen dat die port uitgezonderd is van de automount
<coconut> exalt: er is gconftool, ik weet alleen niet of dat port specifiek kan ook.
<coconut> bron: https://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/red-hat-31/how-to-disable-usb-automount-4175460592/
<exalt> zelf zat ik te denken aan een udev rule waarin ik een usb apparaat uitsluit van automount
<OerHeks> je kan algeheel mount blokkeren door geen lid te zijn van plugdev, maar dat is ook geen oplossing
<kristian_on_linu> hi all
<kristian_on_linu> greetings from Denmark
<kristian_on_linu> is there an off topic channel? I have a non-ubuntu (language) question ...
<coconut> There is #ubuntu-offtopic and #ubuntu-discuss for that. This is the dutch #ubuntu channel btw.
<coconut> Or not even ubuntu, depends on your question...
#ubuntu-nl 2020-01-28
<oerheks> vers intel lek  CVE-2020-0549 https://software.intel.com/security-software-guidance/software-guidance/l1d-eviction-sampling  --- https://cacheoutattack.com/
